# (virtualmente) tradito?



## Loser (7 Marzo 2018)

Ciao a tutti,

è la prima volta che scrivo su un forum, di qualsiasi genere, perché non sono molto avvezzo alla socialità online. Tuttavia in questo caso ho bisogno di sfogarmi e di sentire il parere di persone che non siano le mie amicizie (ai pochi amici che ho non ho ancora parlato di questa vicenda). Cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile:
ho 39 anni, la mia compagna 38, stiamo insieme dai tempi dell'università, quindi 17 anni...un'eternità insomma. è sempre stato un amore molto passionale, intenso, prima spensierato ovviamente, poi burrascoso e pieno di alti e bassi. Ci siamo amati, adorati, detestati, desiderati ardentemente, sputati addosso le peggio cattiverie ma non c'è mai stata indifferenza tra di noi. Quattro anni fa abbiamo avuto un bambino, una cosa magica, che è capitato anche in una delle fasi più turbolente e di crisi. E la crisi con il bambino è passata, ovviamente ci siamo dedicati a lui e anche nuovamente l'uno all'altra con rinnovato amore. 
Nell'ultimo anno le nostre liti sono diventate di nuovo più accese, non riguardavano per lo più la nostra vita di coppia ma soprattutto temi su cui non ci trovavamo d'accordo, lei non sopportava le mie amicizie (non per gelosia femminile, ma per via di amici "un po' troppo sbandati"...droga, alcool etc...) io a volte non sopportavo la sua inazione (ha perso il lavoro alla nascita del figlio  e questo l'ha ovviamente buttata un po' giù, e non si è accontentata di fare altri lavori che non fossero alla sua altezza, in più è anche un po' ansiosa). E tanti altri fattori hanno fatto si che ci fossero spesso delle liti, ma anche delle riappacificazioni. Ci tengo a precisare che se anche a volte l'ho detestata l'ho sempre considerata come la donna della mia vita: la amo, mi piace da morire, sono attratto da lei ed è la madre del nostro bambino, quindi questo per me va ben oltre le liti e le incomprensioni.

Ma arriviamo al punto cruciale:
circa un mese fa scopro casualmente, aprendo il suo computer, la schermata del sito meetic. io di giorno sono in ufficio e lei sta a casa, mi aiuta anche da casa col mio lavoro e io non ho mai avuto ragione di controllarla o dubitare di lei. ma fatto sta che ero in casa, avevo bisogno di mandare una mail di lavoro e ho aperto il suo computer (lei spesso usa anche il mio) e vedo questa schermata. Impulsivo come sono, glielo dico subito e gli chiedo spiegazioni. Lei mi risponde che si, si è iscritta (senza pagare e senza foto, quindi poteva solo ricevere messaggi da utenti paganti), ma solo per curiosità e perché aveva voglia di parlare con qualcuno, visto che la sua vita sociale ultimamente è molto scarsa. Io le dico, ma se volevi parlare proprio su un sito per incontri dovevi andare? lei mi ha ribadito che lo ha fatto per curiosità e basta, e che se mi dava fastidio l'avrebbe cancellato. Io le ho solo detto di farsi due domande sul perché aveva scelto un sito di incontri, poi non ne parlo più. 
Dopo qualche giorno, noto che spesso si apparta con il suo telefono, per sfuggire alla mia vista. Le rompo un po' i coglioni su questo, le faccio anche qualche battuta ma lei reagisce scontrosa e mi dice che ha voglia della sua privacy.
Allora una sera, mentre ha il telefono in mano ed è accanto a me sul divano, io sbircio nella sua schermata whatsapp e noto vari nomi di uomini che non conoscevo. 
Di nuovo, impulsivo come sono, reggo giusto il tempo di mettere a letto il bambino e poi le chiedo spiegazioni...lei mi dice che si, si è scambiata il numero con qualche ragazzo di meetic, ma solo per fare due chiacchere. io le dico chiaramente che non può farmi fesso fino a questo punto. Le parlo davvero a cuore aperto, e lei anche (almeno credevo) e mi confessa che ultimamente sente questo impulso di sentirsi desiderata, ma che le chat con questi tipi non erano niente di serio, ma una specie di giogo. Io lo capisco che stiamo insieme da tanti anni, e le chiedo se e che cosa le manca, se non è soddisfatta del sesso tra di noi. lei mi dice solo che ultimamente le è venuta voglia di qualcosa che io non le potrò mai dare: l'ebrezza di un'avventura con un uomo nuovo, un'avventura sessuale. Che se anche io fossi il miglior scopatore al mondo lei comunque lo fa solo con me da 17 anni e quindi questa dimensione della novità io non gliela posso dare.
Che dire? Lì per lì mi è venuto un po' di magone...ma la capisco, io per lavoro ho sempre avuto più contatti con altre donne e a volte mi è capitato di notare interessamenti da altre figure femminili. Certo non nego che mi abbia fatto piacere la sensazione che un'altra donna mi desiderasse, anche se poi io non ne ho mai approfittato (forse perché mi piace approfondire, anche la sfera sessuale, con una persona -lei- piuttosto che andare a scopare a giro, anche se ne avrei l'opportunità). 
Quindi dopo un po' di riflessioni e tavaglio interiore, le dico che se davvero vuole provare questa esperienza, io la capirei, ma non potrei mai sentirmi tradito nella fiducia, e quindi le chiedo che se vuole andare a scopare con un altro me lo deve dire. Intendiamoci, io non sono di quelli che si arrapano al pensiero della propria donna scopata da un altro e questa cosa gliel'ho detta solo perché la amo e non la voglio perdere, e so che se venissi a sapere che lei davvero mi ha fatto fesso temo che ci lasceremmo in malo modo, e questa è l'ultima cosa che voglio. Lei dopo questo mi dice che la mia è una proposta estrema. e in effetti lo è, forse. ma per me è anche estremo ingannare la persona che si ama e con cui si è costruito una vita. e la mia proposta ovviamente non l'ho fatta a cuor leggere, ma con una discreta dose di sofferenza.

Lei quindi mi dice che cancellerà tutti i contatti che aveva (erano 4 credo), che tanto non erano persone che la interessavano e che tutto era stato un gioco. Io però parlando con lei lo sento che qualcosa mi nasconde, che non me la racconta tutta, e...2 giorni dopo faccio una cosa che non avevo mai fatto in 17 anni insieme: vado a guardarle il telefono (che pure ha il blocco, non chiedetemi come ma al 3 tentativo ho azzeccato i tocchi...boh quando si dice il destino). in effetti aveva cancellato tutti le conversazioni, tutte tranne una però, che era stata archiviata. L'ho aperta e quando l'ho letta m'è letteralmente salito il sangue al cervello: lei e questo tipo si scambiavano effusioni erotiche, frasi eccitate (non pornografiche, ma chiaramente dettate dall'eccitazione) e lui la pressava perché si incontrassero, e lei gli risponde che è incasinata ma forse a giugno, quando di solito va una settimana al mare con i suoi, avrebbe potuto lasciare il bambino ai nonni e andare a incontrarsi con lui... 
non so se vi potete immaginare la mia reazione...puro sangue alla testa...visto che era mattina presto ho cercato di calmarmi e dopo aver portato il figlio a scuola sono tornato a casa e le ho subito detto che le avevo guardato il telefono e cosa avevo letto. da lì mezza tragedia, lei si è messa a piangere e mi ha detto che in effetti uno dei tipi che aveva conosciuto tramite il sito l'aveva attirata, risvegliata diciamo, e che la situazione la intrigava. Ma come ha fatto a tramare con questo un incontro segreto alle mie spalle quando io 2 giorni prima le avevo parlato col cuore in mano e le avevo detto che se voleva scopare io l'avrei capita ma avevo bisogno di sapere...

non posso sopportare il fatto di essere fatto fesso, ingannato, raggirato. questo no! posso sopportare (con dolore, ma posso sopportare) che la mia donna abbia voglia di farsi una scopata con un altro perchè sta insieme a me da tanto e forse teme di non poter più provare quell'ebrezza. 

ora non so che fare, dopo quell'episodio ci siamo fatti delle gran scopate, perché comunque lei mi piace da morire e non la cambierei con nessun altra. Ma dentro di me qualcosa si è spezzato, temo che torni a mentirmi. 

Scusate se ho scritto in modo confuso, sono un po' preso dalle emozioni. Ogni commento è benvenuto. 
Soprattutto chiedo alle donne: davvero la mia proposta è così estrema? Cioè, io la amo e le dico: se vuoi provare com'è il sesso con un altro, fallo, ma devi dirmelo perché così io comunque continuo a sentirmi speciale per te.
O meglio essere cornuti e non sapere? ma se poi si viene a sapere -e io sono perspicace e lei non molto brava a nascondere, quindi si verrebbe a sapere- le conseguenze non sono peggiori?

Scusate per la prolissità, se volete commentare mi farete un gran piacere


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Credo che se va a letto con un'altra persona, con o senza la tua autorizzazione, la vostra unione finirà. Lei lo sa perchè ti conosce e dal momento che ha voglia di fare questa esperienza sta continuando a tua insaputa a coltivare questa, (queste?) amicizie virtuali.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

nel tuo racconto c'è di tutto tranne la razionalità.   sarà il caso che prima recuperi lucidità e poi ne parliamo.


----------



## Loser (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Credo che se va a letto con un'altra persona, con o senza la tua autorizzazione, la vostra unione finirà. Lei lo sa perchè ti conosce e dal momento che ha voglia di fare questa esperienza sta continuando a tua insaputa a coltivare questa, (queste?) amicizie virtuali.


Lo temo anch'io, ma non ne sono sicuro. Lei però sostiene di voler stare con me. Io le ho anche detto che non voglio che stia con me solo per la famiglia. Il nostro bambino lo possiamo amare e accudire anche da separati. Ma lei dice che non voleva lasciarmi, ma le era venuta questa voglia di trasgressione.

Certo mi ha fatto male, ma mi sono detto che forse dopo 17 anni può capitare, magari si fà solo un scopata e poi torna da me. Le ho anche proposto di concederci una tregua temporanea, in cui ognuno è libero di dare sfogo alle proprie voglie (io mi dovrei un po' forzare, ma ci proverei) per poi decidere se tornare insieme, ma credo che abbiamo un po' tutti e due paura di separarci, di non essere bravi a gestire la situazione.

Insomma tu la vedi come una situazione senza scampo? Non la vedi proprio possibile che lei si tolga la voglia di trasgressione/novità e poi torni da me?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2018)

*...*

Benvenuto!!

È un casino... Desidera qualcosa di "suo" da coltivare.. fosse anche solo un gioco di provocazione

Non è la prima, non sarà l'ultima, è toccata a te.
Coraggio.. saranno mesi duri..


----------



## Loser (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel tuo racconto c'è di tutto tranne la razionalità.   sarà il caso che prima recuperi lucidità e poi ne parliamo.


Beh, in certe questioni troppa razionalità non è possibile. Chiaro che la situazione mi ha colpito emotivamente, ma non è che mi butto sotto un treno...sono lucido ma coinvolto. Cercavo solo qualche parere, magari un po' meno lapidario del tuo, un qualcosa che mi potesse dare uno spunto di riflessione. Qualcuno che ha passato un'esperienza simile magari. 

Vabbè, grazie comunque per aver dedicato del tempo a rispondermi


----------



## Homer (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è la prima volta che scrivo su un forum, di qualsiasi genere, perché non sono molto avvezzo alla socialità online. Tuttavia in questo caso ho bisogno di sfogarmi e di sentire il parere di persone che non siano le mie amicizie (ai pochi amici che ho non ho ancora parlato di questa vicenda). Cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile:
> ho 39 anni, la mia compagna 38, stiamo insieme dai tempi dell'università, quindi 17 anni...un'eternità insomma. è sempre stato un amore molto passionale, intenso, prima spensierato ovviamente, poi burrascoso e pieno di alti e bassi. Ci siamo amati, adorati, detestati, desiderati ardentemente, sputati addosso le peggio cattiverie ma non c'è mai stata indifferenza tra di noi. Quattro anni fa abbiamo avuto un bambino, una cosa magica, che è capitato anche in una delle fasi più turbolente e di crisi. E la crisi con il bambino è passata, ovviamente ci siamo dedicati a lui e anche nuovamente l'uno all'altra con rinnovato amore.
> ...



Fatti vedere da uno bravo.....l'autorizzi pure, per amore, a scopate extra


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Ti fidi ancora di lei??


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser (perdonami, poi se vai avanti a leggere capirai che non sono cattiva) mi fai ridere.
Mi ricordi Alberto Sordi di Amore mio aiutami.
Se non l’hai mai visto te lo consiglio. La scena più famosa è questa 
[video=youtube;07KldomNKxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07KldomNKxU[/video]


Voglio dire che io sono una sostenitrice della condivisione del desiderio per altre persone, ma per alimentare la confidenza e l’intimità non per dare una licenza premio.
Se dai il via libera a una relazione sessuale Poi quella relazione si deve poter svolgere nei modi e nei tempi e nei termini che vanno bene a lei, non nel modo che tu puoi accettare.

Sai invece cosa penso? Credo che vi siate allontanati emotivamente (non sessualmente che è un’altra cosa) che tua moglie si autogiudica e si ritiene mal giudicata da te abulica, pigra, limitata nel ruolo di madre di un bimbo piccolo (si passa da pannolini a come colora bene con i colori a dita) e poco stimolante, tanto che per lei non rinunci ai tuoi amici smandrappati.
Poi trova uno spazio per potersi sentire accolta, lo sa solo per scopare mica è scema, e lascia che tu lo scopra (cancellare la cronologia e chattare quando non ci sei sarebbe il minimo...no?) e tu le dici che va bene giusto per scopare?! Quindi anche su quel piano le togli valore?
Non vedi che ti sei trasformato in un secondino?


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Beh, in certe questioni troppa razionalità non è possibile. Chiaro che la situazione mi ha colpito emotivamente, ma non è che mi butto sotto un treno...sono lucido ma coinvolto. Cercavo solo qualche parere, magari un po' meno lapidario del tuo, un qualcosa che mi potesse dare uno spunto di riflessione. Qualcuno che ha passato un'esperienza simile magari.
> 
> Vabbè, grazie comunque per aver dedicato del tempo a rispondermi


in un caso come il tuo, le soluzioni primarie sono 2: o la trasgressione piace ed è condivisa tra te e tua moglie e quindi evolvete il vostro legame per trasformare questa cosa in un vostro gioco, che può anche essere interessante ed eccitante.

oppure ti rendi conto di non starci dentro e vi separate.

a questo punto una domanda:   dopo che hai scoperto che lei si stava organizzando per giugno, hai scritto che avete fatto delle gran scopate.   ti sei chiesto come mai? e cosa ha significato per te?


----------



## Loser (7 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuto!!
> 
> È un casino... Desidera qualcosa di "suo" da coltivare.. fosse anche solo un gioco di provocazione
> 
> ...


Lo so, è un casino... grazie comunque per l'incoraggiamento. 
Mesi duri saranno di certo, maledetto amore...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Lo so, è un casino... grazie comunque per l'incoraggiamento.
> Mesi duri saranno di certo, maledetto amore...


Più che altro è il loop del controllo

Io ci sono passato

Ognuno ti dirà cose diverse ed è giusto così..

Io posso dirti che dovresti completamente raffreddarti e calmarti

E non perdere occasione per ascoltare tua moglie, senza far aperture baocche.. (se vuoi scopare fuori dimmelo)

Nn sarà facile


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Insomma tu la vedi come una situazione senza scampo? Non la vedi proprio possibile che lei si tolga la voglia di trasgressione/novità e poi torni da me?



Certo che è possibile, anzi secondo me è addirittura probabile. Ma tu accetteresti passivamente questa situazione? Situazione che, detto per inciso, potrebbe anche ripetersi di nuovo in futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro è il loop del controllo
> 
> Io ci sono passato
> 
> ...


Sei stato sintetico.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei stato sintetico.


Lo prendo come un complimento :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> in un caso come il tuo, le soluzioni primarie sono 2: o la trasgressione piace ed è condivisa tra te e tua moglie e quindi evolvete il vostro legame per trasformare questa cosa in un vostro gioco, che può anche essere interessante ed eccitante.
> 
> oppure ti rendi conto di non starci dentro e vi separate.
> 
> a questo punto una domanda:   dopo che hai scoperto che lei si stava organizzando per giugno, hai scritto che avete fatto delle gran scopate.   ti sei chiesto come mai? e cosa ha significato per te?


cuckold in erba


----------



## nina (7 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> cuckold in erba


In erba non direi proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo prendo come un complimento :rotfl:


Lo è io mi sono dilungata. Inutilmente, non mi ha degnata.


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è la prima volta che scrivo su un forum, di qualsiasi genere, perché non sono molto avvezzo alla socialità online. Tuttavia in questo caso ho bisogno di sfogarmi e di sentire il parere di persone che non siano le mie amicizie (ai pochi amici che ho non ho ancora parlato di questa vicenda). Cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile:
> ho 39 anni, la mia compagna 38, stiamo insieme dai tempi dell'università, quindi 17 anni...un'eternità insomma. è sempre stato un amore molto passionale, intenso, prima spensierato ovviamente, poi burrascoso e pieno di alti e bassi. Ci siamo amati, adorati, detestati, desiderati ardentemente, sputati addosso le peggio cattiverie ma non c'è mai stata indifferenza tra di noi. Quattro anni fa abbiamo avuto un bambino, una cosa magica, che è capitato anche in una delle fasi più turbolente e di crisi. E la crisi con il bambino è passata, ovviamente ci siamo dedicati a lui e anche nuovamente l'uno all'altra con rinnovato amore.
> ...


Non funziona così, la sessualità delle altre persone, nella fattispecie della tua compagna non è controllabile. Le persone faticano a controllare la loro di sessualità, figuriamoci se si riesce a controllare quella degli altri, in queste condizioni poi. Non puoi dirle: dimmi quando mi tradisci, è un controsenso in termini.
Secondo me il vero punto della questione non sono i 17 anni trascorsi insieme a mangiare la stessa minestra ma la vostra incapacità di cucinare quella minestra in modo diverso ogni volta. Riuscirci non è scontato, lo so, ma se si perde lo sguardo sopra l'altro lasciandosi andare alla routine è evidente che i risultati portano alla disperazione e alla ricerca di altre attenzioni.
Riparti dai motivi che ti fanno stare insieme con lei, e lei lo stesso, se vi interessa, altrimenti impara a dirle addio.


----------



## void (7 Marzo 2018)

Insomma tu la vedi come una situazione senza scampo? Non la vedi proprio possibile che lei si tolga la voglia di trasgressione/novità e poi torni da me?[/QUOTE]

Se decidedessi di accettare il concretizzarsi delle sue fantasie non illuderti che sarà una botta e via. Dopo aver scavalcato il muro la prima volta, le volte successive è molto più facile. Le inibizioni.si assopiscono e la "novità " gioca il suo ruolo. Sei pronto a questo?
Ed è un percorso che non si sa dove porta.
Tienine conto prima di fare concessioni.


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è la prima volta che scrivo su un forum, di qualsiasi genere, perché non sono molto avvezzo alla socialità online. Tuttavia in questo caso ho bisogno di sfogarmi e di sentire il parere di persone che non siano le mie amicizie (ai pochi amici che ho non ho ancora parlato di questa vicenda). Cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile:
> ho 39 anni, la mia compagna 38, stiamo insieme dai tempi dell'università, quindi 17 anni...un'eternità insomma. è sempre stato un amore molto passionale, intenso, prima spensierato ovviamente, poi burrascoso e pieno di alti e bassi. Ci siamo amati, adorati, detestati, desiderati ardentemente, sputati addosso le peggio cattiverie ma non c'è mai stata indifferenza tra di noi. Quattro anni fa abbiamo avuto un bambino, una cosa magica, che è capitato anche in una delle fasi più turbolente e di crisi. E la crisi con il bambino è passata, ovviamente ci siamo dedicati a lui e anche nuovamente l'uno all'altra con rinnovato amore.
> ...


Lei è già partita per la tangente...
"Se vuole andare a scopare con un altro me lo deve dire..." ma sei disposto a sentirtelo dire una volta sola o più e più... perché non credo che una volta basti per tutta una vita, la routine è sempre in agguato... 
Dille piuttosto che questa scoperta ha "risvegliato" anche te (in fondo anche tu stai da troppi anni sempre con la stessa donna) e che sarebbe il caso di frequentare insieme i siti di incontri, ma per coppie e provate come va...


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è la prima volta che scrivo su un forum, di qualsiasi genere, perché non sono molto avvezzo alla socialità online. Tuttavia in questo caso ho bisogno di sfogarmi e di sentire il parere di persone che non siano le mie amicizie (ai pochi amici che ho non ho ancora parlato di questa vicenda). Cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile:
> ho 39 anni, la mia compagna 38, stiamo insieme dai tempi dell'università, quindi 17 anni...un'eternità insomma. è sempre stato un amore molto passionale, intenso, prima spensierato ovviamente, poi burrascoso e pieno di alti e bassi. Ci siamo amati, adorati, detestati, desiderati ardentemente, sputati addosso le peggio cattiverie ma non c'è mai stata indifferenza tra di noi. Quattro anni fa abbiamo avuto un bambino, una cosa magica, che è capitato anche in una delle fasi più turbolente e di crisi. E la crisi con il bambino è passata, ovviamente ci siamo dedicati a lui e anche nuovamente l'uno all'altra con rinnovato amore.
> ...


Mi dispiace.... l’ennesima conferma che i traditori o i candidati traditori non smettono di mentire. 
E la sfacciataggine.... ma anche dirti queste cose cosa si aspetta ?  Un premio ? Non dirtele ... sempre male. 
Comunque sei tu che hai scoperto, altrimenti non l’avresti saputo da lei. 
Il mio consiglio: trovati una donna come te. Tua compagna ti farà solo soffrire. Se ne trova uno che la soddisfa meno ( di te) tornerà dicendo che sei tu l’amore della sua vita. Se ne trova uno che le piace di più... puoi immaginare che ti abbandona. 
Mi spiace


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Loser (perdonami, poi se vai avanti a leggere capirai che non sono cattiva) mi fai ridere.
> Mi ricordi Alberto Sordi di Amore mio aiutami.
> Se non l’hai mai visto te lo consiglio. La scena più famosa è questa
> [video=youtube;07KldomNKxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07KldomNKxU[/video]
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Soprattutto chiedo alle donne: davvero la mia proposta è così estrema? Cioè, io la amo e le dico: se vuoi provare com'è il sesso con un altro, fallo, ma devi dirmelo perché così io comunque continuo a sentirmi speciale per te.
> O meglio essere cornuti e non sapere? ma se poi si viene a sapere -e io sono perspicace e lei non molto brava a nascondere, quindi si verrebbe a sapere- le conseguenze non sono peggiori?
> 
> Scusate per la prolissità, se volete commentare mi farete un gran piacere


Sì... la tua proposta è estrema.

Per te che, perdonami, ma proprio non sembri in grado di sostenerla e valutarne le conseguenze. Non vai in profondità, non sembri coglierne le implicazioni.

Per lei, perché davanti a un quasi tradimento tra tutte le reazioni possibili hai proposto una risoluzione (illusioria) che è disgregante della vostra coppia.. prima di tentarne altre. 

Curare i sintomi, anziché la malattia, non è saggio...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì... la tua proposta è estrema.
> 
> Per te che, perdonami, ma proprio non sembri in grado di sostenerla e valutarne le conseguenze. Non vai in profondità, non sembri coglierne le implicazioni.
> 
> ...


Ma lui ha anche deciso la causa “sempre insieme dai 17 anni” e così ha spiegato tutto.
Su vede che è la spiegazione (per lui) più rassicurante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui ha anche deciso la causa “sempre insieme dai 17 anni” e così ha spiegato tutto.
> Su vede che è la spiegazione (per lui) più rassicurante.


 nonostante la forte attrazione, riconosce una noia nel rapporto.
Condedendolo, potrebbe anche concederselo.


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

Ok, grazie a tutti quelli che hanno espresso il loro parere. Accetto tutto, anche i commenti più sarcastici e pungenti, al fin fine sono io che ho deciso di espormi qui.

Volevo solo chiarire qualche cosa, anche se ho scritto un papiro sicuramente non ho detto tutto quello che c'era da dire:

- non mi sento "cuckold", non ci godo per niente al pensiero della mia donna con un altro. non che la giudichi come fantasia, ma davvero non mi ci rivedo.
- escludo anche a priori di andare a visitare siti per coppie come qualcuno ha suggerito, non mi interessa, non rientra nelle mie fantasie 

la mia proposta "estrema" è nata da una nottata insonne, dove mi sono fatto duemila domande e son venuto fuori con varie possibili soluzioni (che sintetizzo qui per farvi capire, ma non è che me le ero scritte davver :

1- la mando affanculo e me ne vado di casa. Non mi ha tradito (fisicamente) ma mi ha mentito e questo mi ha profondamente deluso. Però siamo anche una famiglia, felice anche direi nella nostra dimensione a 3. e poi, soprattutto, mi sento ancora innamorato. 
2- mi incazzo di brutto e la metto di fronte a una scelta: o me o l'avventura extra. se tituba e non sento nessun pentimento la mando a quel paese e me ne vado di casa.
3- le dico che se sente davvero che qualcosa le manca, proviamo a concederci un periodo "di zona franca", in cui ognuno fa quello che vuole e poi decidiamo se davvero ci piace questa libertà oppure preferiamo tornare insieme
Ecco, riguardo a questo 3° punto, dato che io al momento non ho davvero nessuna voglia di andare a scopare a giro (lo farei per rabbia e basta), da questo nasce la mia proposta "estrema". Diciamo che voleva essere come un tentativo di provarci, a salvare il salvabile ma senza ipocrisie. Certo che le conseguenze non le so nemmeno io, questo l'ho chiarito bene anche a lei. Non dico semplicemente vai a scopare con una altro e torna da me tanto io sono magnanimo e ti perdono. Il mio senso era: se davvero senti questa voglia di nuovo, ma allo stesso tempo dici di voler stare con me, provaci. Io non so come reagirò, forse sarò pervaso dalla gelosia e ti lascerò, ma forse se torni da me ti capirò. Ma non volevo lasciarla solo per aver avuto il pensiero di andare con un altro. e nemmeno si possono proibire i pensieri.
Non so se mi sono spiegato meglio. 

Grazie Skorpio per le tue parole, il loop del controllo è di sicuro qualcosa di pericoloso, sto cominciando a capirlo. Cercherò di raffreddarmi e rendere la mente sempre più lucida.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nonostante la forte attrazione, riconosce una noia nel rapporto.
> Condedendolo, potrebbe anche concederselo.


...è lì che vuole arrivare?
Ma senza una minima relazione per lei se no è geloso?


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nonostante la forte attrazione, riconosce una noia nel rapporto.
> Condedendolo, potrebbe anche concederselo.



Io come prima cosa mi accerterei da quanto tempo è iscritta al sito, perché esiste anche la possibilità che qualcosa sia già successo......se l'iscrizione è vecchia.
Poi sicuramente non si fida delle parole del marito e quindi continua a farsi i cazzi suoi di nascosto.
Ormai stà nel "gioco" e non ne uscirà facilmente.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Mi sono ritrovato molto nel tuo racconto.
Anch'io all'inizio non capivo.
Quando sei legato da tanto tempo a una donna che ami pensi che i tuoi sentimenti siano anche i suoi e quando pensi di averla capita in realtà hai trovato solo delle rassicurazioni per tenere lontano il malessere da te.
Quando tu l'hai autorizzata al sesso, in realtà volevi solo evitare che lei si allontanasse da te mentendo.
Hai scelto, come feci io, il male minore. Non serve a un cazzo, anzi, peggiora la situazione.
Lei ovviamente ha reagito nella maniera più scontata, direi: ha finto di essere sincera ma ha voluto preservare i suoi spazi che aveva già deciso di mantenere qualunque fosse stata la tua reazione.
In pratica che tu lo voglia o no e per quanto tu tenti di tenerla vicino usando lo strumento della confidenza e dell'intimità verbale, trasformandoti quindi in un amico piuttosto che nel marito, lei ha già deciso che vuole avere un'esperienza extraconiugale.
E lo farà proprio godendo degli spazi che il tuo amore mescolato alla paura di perderla lascia.
La scelta di Meetic lo dimostra: è un approccio meditato, pianificato.
Lei è fredda, senza rimorsi nei tuoi confronti, sufficientemente cinica per muoversi senza sensi di colpa, abituata a tutelare sé stessa come accade a certe persone ansiose che si proteggono evitando di svelarsi.
Sii forte e deciso: il tuo no deve essere confortato dalle azioni.
Minaccia di separarti, di mandare all'aria tutto, mettila di fronte alle sue responsabilità, non fare più sesso con lei, mostrale di esserti allontanato a causa del suo comportamento.
Dalle valore anche nell'angoscia che le devi suscitare. E' alla ricerca di emozioni: dagliele negative. Saranno comunque una scossa in una situazione (come tante) divenuta apatica.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Lo temo anch'io, ma non ne sono sicuro. Lei però sostiene di voler stare con me. Io le ho anche detto che non voglio che stia con me solo per la famiglia. Il nostro bambino lo possiamo amare e accudire anche da separati. Ma lei dice che non voleva lasciarmi, ma le era venuta questa voglia di trasgressione.
> 
> Certo mi ha fatto male, *ma mi sono detto che forse dopo 17 anni può capitare, magari si fà solo un scopata e poi torna da me*. *Le ho anche proposto di concederci una tregua temporanea, in cui ognuno è libero di dare sfogo alle proprie voglie (io mi dovrei un po' forzare, ma ci proverei) *per poi decidere se tornare insieme, ma credo che abbiamo un po' tutti e due paura di separarci, di non essere bravi a gestire la situazione.
> 
> Insomma tu la vedi come una situazione senza scampo? Non la vedi proprio possibile che lei si tolga la voglia di trasgressione/novità e poi torni da me?


Nel neretto si palesa tutto il tuo terrore.
E la tua debolezza.
Capitare un cazzo!


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Soprattutto chiedo alle donne: davvero la mia proposta *è così estrema*? Cioè, io la amo e le dico: se vuoi provare com'è il sesso con un altro, fallo, ma devi dirmelo perché così io comunque continuo a sentirmi speciale per te.
> O meglio essere cornuti e non sapere? ma se poi si viene a sapere -e io sono perspicace e lei non molto brava a nascondere, quindi si verrebbe a sapere- le conseguenze non sono peggiori?
> 
> Scusate per la prolissità, se volete commentare mi farete un gran piacere



No, è INUTILE.
Ti mentirà ugualmente e avrà soltanto meno paura delle conseguenze perché ti ha visto debole, impaurito e rassegnato.
E anche un po' facile a essere manipolato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io come prima cosa mi accerterei da quanto tempo è iscritta al sito, perché esiste anche la possibilità che qualcosa sia già successo......se l'iscrizione è vecchia.Poi sicuramente non si fida delle parole del marito e quindi continua a farsi i cazzi suoi di nascostrmai stà nel "gioco" e non ne uscirà facilmente.


Concordo su tutto.Non voglio come sempre, dire che forse, un po di colpa ce l'h anche lui nel non apprezzarla come donna.Arriva il primo fesso che ti fa un paio di complimenti piazzati bene e sei fottuta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...è lì che vuole arrivare?
> Ma senza una minima relazione per lei se no è geloso?


 esatto, lui è consapevole che a lui basterebbe una botta e via con un'altra senza coinvolgimenti.
Mentre è conscio che nella maggior parte delle donne la botta è abbinata ad una relazione sentimentale, quindi si comprometterebbe l'equilibrio matrimoniale.
Il rischio di sincerità che , non mi ricordo come si chiama, vorrebbe dalla moglie è estremamente pericoloso.
Poniamo il caso che ciò accada. Vorrebbe dire, esporre anche un eventuale sentimento che si potrebbe creare tra la moglie e l'utente di turno.
Raccoglie la confidenza e poi come la gestisce? Boh!


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.Non voglio come sempre, dire che forse, un po di colpa ce l'h anche lui nel non apprezzarla come donna.Arriva il primo fesso che ti fa un paio di complimenti piazzati bene e sei fottuta.


E chiamali fessi


----------



## Homer (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Lo temo anch'io, ma non ne sono sicuro. Lei però sostiene di voler stare con me. Io le ho anche detto che non voglio che stia con me solo per la famiglia. Il nostro bambino lo possiamo amare e accudire anche da separati. Ma lei dice che non voleva lasciarmi, ma le era venuta questa voglia di trasgressione.
> 
> Certo mi ha fatto male, ma mi sono detto che forse dopo 17 anni può capitare,* magari si fà solo un scopata e poi torna da me. Le ho anche proposto di concederci una tregua temporanea,* in cui ognuno è libero di dare sfogo alle proprie voglie (io mi dovrei un po' forzare, ma ci proverei) per poi decidere se tornare insieme, ma credo che abbiamo un po' tutti e due paura di separarci, di non essere bravi a gestire la situazione.
> 
> Insomma tu la vedi come una situazione senza scampo? Non la vedi proprio possibile che lei si tolga la voglia di trasgressione/novità e poi torni da me?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chiamali fessi


marpioni, va meglio?


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono ritrovato molto nel tuo racconto.
> Anch'io all'inizio non capivo.
> Quando sei legato da tanto tempo a una donna che ami pensi che i tuoi sentimenti siano anche i suoi e quando pensi di averla capita in realtà hai trovato solo delle rassicurazioni per tenere lontano il malessere da te.
> Quando tu l'hai autorizzata al sesso, in realtà volevi solo evitare che lei si allontanasse da te mentendo.
> ...


condivido tutto soprattutto l ultima frase sottolineata


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2018)

Quindi tu vuoi darle la patente di tradire ?
Io se fossi in te mi chiederei da quanto tempo tradisce. Traditori si nasce, si può anche diventare, ma serve una scossa fortecome quella che ha ricevuto random, oppure io. Non si inizia a tradire così... tanto per fare qualcosa


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Homer ha detto:


>


Non ha la mentalità del traditore.
Non può (ancora) capire.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono ritrovato molto nel tuo racconto.
> Anch'io all'inizio non capivo.
> Quando sei legato da tanto tempo a una donna che ami pensi che i tuoi sentimenti siano anche i suoi e quando pensi di averla capita in realtà hai trovato solo delle rassicurazioni per tenere lontano il malessere da te.
> Quando tu l'hai autorizzata al sesso, in realtà volevi solo evitare che lei si allontanasse da te mentendo.
> ...


D’accordo con te


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

.....non sopporterei una situazione del genere, o si decide di fare la coppia aperta ( ma non so quante coppie sopravvivono) oppure dentro o fuori, non immagino compromessi possibili


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.Non voglio come sempre, dire che forse, un po di colpa ce l'h anche lui nel non apprezzarla come donna.Arriva il primo fesso che ti fa un paio di complimenti piazzati bene e sei fottuta.


In questo caso lei se le proprio cercato e nella maniera più "terribile", altro che autorizzazione, se non si sveglia e mette dei paletti lei si sentirà ancora più forte nel continuare (di nascosto) le sue relazioni extra (non si fermerà ad una ma ogni volta che avrà "prurito" non si farà scrupoli).


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Sempre a scaricare le colpe ...
Loser dovrebbe fargli capire che è pronto ad andarsene via.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In questo caso lei se le proprio cercato e nella maniera più "terribile", altro che autorizzazione, se non si sveglia e mette dei paletti lei si sentirà ancora più forte nel continuare (di nascosto) le sue relazioni extra (non si fermerà ad una ma ogni volta che avrà "prurito" non si farà scrupoli).


non è che se l'è cercata era l'unica opportunità. Se non lavora una volta finite le faccende, il figlio a scuola. Si è messa sul pc ed è stata la cosa più semplice .
Oggi non è che se la moglie fa la casalinga è al sicuro come una volta, dalle molestie di colleghi. Ci sono mezzi molto più pericolosi.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è che se l'è cercata era l'unica opportunità. Se non lavora una volta finite le faccende, il figlio a scuola. Si è messa sul pc ed è stata la cosa più semplice .
> Oggi non è che se la moglie fa la casalinga è al sicuro come una volta, dalle molestie di colleghi. Ci sono mezzi molto più pericolosi.


Quotone


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quotone


 molestatore virutale?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> molestatore virutale?


Molestatore?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Molestatore?


:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è che se l'è cercata era l'unica opportunità. Se non lavora una volta finite le faccende, il figlio a scuola. Si è messa sul pc ed è stata la cosa più semplice .
> Oggi non è che se la moglie fa la casalinga è al sicuro come una volta, dalle molestie di colleghi. Ci sono mezzi molto più pericolosi.


Quindi l'occasione fa l'uomo / donna 
Ladro?? Non sono tutti così.
Lei ha voglia di fare una "vacanza con il bull"
Poi torna a casa e farà la brava moglie.
Se poi ci prenderà gusto? Loser so cazzi tua .


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi l'occasione fa l'uomo / donna
> Ladro?? Non sono tutti così.
> Lei ha voglia di fare una "vacanza con il bull"
> Poi torna a casa e farà la brava moglie.
> Se poi ci prenderà gusto? Loser so cazzi tua .


in questo caso lei ha manifestato un' esigenza sessuale , io se fossi lui starei mooooolto attento.
Non si tratta di 4 chiacchiere in chat. lei è chiaramente pronta a concretizzare e loser lo ha capito


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in questo caso lei ha manifestato un' esigenza sessuale , io se fossi lui starei mooooolto attento.
> Non si tratta di 4 chiacchiere in chat. lei è chiaramente pronta a concretizzare e loser lo ha capito


Signore si nasce


----------



## Rosarose (8 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì... la tua proposta è estrema.
> 
> Per te che, perdonami, ma proprio non sembri in grado di sostenerla e valutarne le conseguenze. Non vai in profondità, non sembri coglierne le implicazioni.
> 
> ...


Infatti!! Mi ha colpito questa tua immediata " concessione" .
Io da donna penserei che alla fine non tieni molto a me...ripeti che capisci che dopo 17 anni c'è bisogno di novità...non è la strada giusta, se tieni a questo rapporto.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

L'estate al mare ....sai come si rilassa.. che vacanza..


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sempre a scaricare le colpe ...
> Loser dovrebbe fargli capire che è pronto ad andarsene via.


.. e poi che te ne fai di una che tieni "fedele" a te sotto "minaccia"?

Chiedo..

Io nulla.. al massimo la metto all'asta su subito.it


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e poi che te ne fai di una che tieni "fedele" a te sotto "minaccia"?
> 
> Chiedo..
> 
> Io nulla.. al massimo la metto all'asta su subito.it


Appunto. 
Deve incominciare a fare le valige..


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e poi che te ne fai di una che tieni "fedele" a te sotto "minaccia"?
> 
> Chiedo..
> 
> Io nulla.. al massimo la metto all'asta su subito.it


E che inserzione faresti??


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Deve incominciare a fare le valige..


Se le fa deve essere una scelta definitiva

Non la comparsata che attende trepidante una sua rassicurazione

Oddio.. c'è chi con queste comparsate si tira avanti relazioni a tutto tondo, e x anni e anni, ma tant'è


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E che inserzione faresti??


Una inserzione senza base d'asta.. 

Trattenere col ricatto non mi è mai interessato.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una inserzione senza base d'asta..
> 
> Trattenere col ricatto non mi è mai interessato.


Non si trattiene nessuno con i ricatti .


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e poi che te ne fai di una che tieni "fedele" a te sotto "minaccia"?
> 
> Chiedo..
> 
> Io nulla.. al massimo la metto all'asta su subito.it





oriente70 ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Deve incominciare a fare le valige..


Qui siamo tutti traditi e traditori... e pochissimi hanno fatto le valigie. Quasi nessuno (mi viene in mente solo Brunetta) all'atto della scoperta del tradimento. Nessuno... prima.
Quindi non pretendiamo dagli altri ciò che non abbiamo fatto noi.
Poi... le regole vanno ribadite e confermate.
Se ci si sposa una regola condivisa è quella della fedeltà.
Ma se non è prevista  punizione per l'infrazione a una regola e viene manifestata tolleranza, come si può pretendere che essa venga giudicata rispettabile?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se le fa deve essere una scelta definitiva
> 
> Non la comparsata che attende trepidante una sua rassicurazione
> 
> Oddio.. c'è chi con queste comparsate si tira avanti relazioni a tutto tondo, e x anni e anni, ma tant'è


Sicuramente una volta che lei si vedrà mollata con i figli qualche esame di coscienza lo farà... Spero


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non si trattiene nessuno con i ricatti .


Sono d'accordo
Proprio in questo senso dicevo che il fare le valigie dovrebbe (eventualmente) essere una scelta definitiva, e non una "finta" x vedere lei se si caga addosso


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> Proprio in questo senso dicevo che il fare le valigie dovrebbe (eventualmente) essere una scelta definitiva, e non una "finta" x vedere lei se si caga addosso


Ancora ha margini di recupero ..spero


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ok, grazie a tutti quelli che hanno espresso il loro parere. Accetto tutto, anche i commenti più sarcastici e pungenti, al fin fine sono io che ho deciso di espormi qui.
> 
> Volevo solo chiarire qualche cosa, anche se ho scritto un papiro sicuramente non ho detto tutto quello che c'era da dire:
> 
> ...


non mi sembri uno in grado di sopportare l'opzione 3


----------



## Outdider (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è che se l'è cercata era l'unica opportunità. Se non lavora una volta finite le faccende, il figlio a scuola. Si è messa sul pc ed è stata la cosa più semplice .
> Oggi non è che se la moglie fa la casalinga è al sicuro come una volta, dalle molestie di colleghi. Ci sono mezzi molto più pericolosi.


Ma si certo chi non lo fa...una volta finito con quello che si ha da fare, ci si collega ad un sito d'incontri per cercare la scopata extra...


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi sembri uno in grado di sopportare l'opzione 3


Ma neanche la uno e la due. (Per ora).


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

*un po' di misure...*

ok, molte delle vostre parole mi stanno facendo riflettere e per questo vi ringrazio di cuore. Sto cercando di calmarmi e di usare al massimo la razionalità.

Non credo che la mia donna sia una che voglia andare a scopare a giro a vita, saltando da un c...o a un altro in continuazione. Sennò di occasioni per lasciarmi ne avrebbe avute tante. Prima del figlio e anche dopo. Non è dipendente da me economicamente e la casa dove stiamo è sua (e io ho comunque le mie risorse per trovarmi un altro posto, quindi legami di stretta necessità materiale non ce ne sono).

Non la giudico una zoccola, non penso che lo sia. Credo che abbia avuto una debolezza dovuta anche dalla vita che ha fatto da quando è nato il bambino (ora ha 4 anni). Lavorando da casa e uscendo poco o nulla la sera (le sue sono amicizie molto tranquille, al massimo una pizza o un cinema) di sicuro le è mancata la vita sociale (che non significa essere alla ricerca affamata di c...i!) 

A me è capitato più volte di notare delle attenzioni, a volte anche abbastanza esplicite, nei miei confronti da parte di altre donne, sia nell'ambiente di lavoro che la sera uscendo con gli amici. Non le ho mai sfruttate, ma non nego che la sensazione di piacere a una donna è bella, da una certa soddisfazione, ti fa sentire apprezzato, più "uomo". Anche se poi non se ne fa di nulla. Insomma anche il solo sentirsi oggetto di desiderio può essere appagante e contribuire a una sana relazione di coppia. Per la serie: io sono innamorato della mia lei, sentirmi apprezzato da altre donne però aumenta la mia autostima e così sono ancora più forte.

Ecco, io penso che a lei ultimamente sia mancato questo: essere inserita in un contesto sociale dinamico, dove potersi rapportare ad altre persone e sentirsi apprezzata, sia professionalmente che anche come donna. e magari non trovando vie di fughe ha provato con il sito, e da li è nato tutto. ed è stata insicura e debole.

Con questo non la scuso per avermi mentito, quello è l'unico punto su cui sono inflessibile. per me un rapporto deve essere basato sulla fiducia, quella è la priorità, ancor più del tenere insieme la famiglia.

A fare le valigie ci avevo pensato, ma non voglio prendere decisioni impulsive. Le ho detto che per me l'onestà viene prima di tutto, sia per stare insieme noi due che per continuare a vivere come famiglia. 

Se lei sentirà ancora il desiderio di evadere, dovremo affrontarlo in qualche modo. allo stesso modo potrebbe accadere a me in futuro. non credo che si possa tenere vicino qualcuno con le minacce o i ricatti. e nemmeno lo vorrei. 

Grazie comunque per le vostre parole (quelle dette per comunicare qualcosa, chi si diverte solo a prendere per il culo è proprio uno sfigato ai miei occhi, allora meglio andare al bar a farsi una birra...)


----------



## void (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> ok, molte delle vostre parole mi stanno facendo riflettere e per questo vi ringrazio di cuore. Sto cercando di calmarmi e di usare al massimo la razionalità.
> 
> Non credo che la mia donna sia una che voglia andare a scopare a giro a vita, saltando da un c...o a un altro in continuazione. Sennò di occasioni per lasciarmi ne avrebbe avute tante. Prima del figlio e anche dopo. Non è dipendente da me economicamente e la casa dove stiamo è sua (e io ho comunque le mie risorse per trovarmi un altro posto, quindi legami di stretta necessità materiale non ce ne sono).
> 
> ...


La principale motivazione che diede mia moglie al suo tradimento fu che aveva l'autostima sotto i piedi.
Nel caso specifico, molta della colpa era innegabilmente mia.
Tienine conto nelle tue riflessioni, potresti aiutarla a trovare la fiducia e la stima in se stessa anche senza passare attraverso il sesso extraconiugale. Dovresti rivedere il tuo rapporto con lei, dargli spazi che prima non ha avuto, trovare il modo, come hai detto anche tu, di farla sentire apprezzata come donna e non solo come moglie.
Poi non è detto che ciò sia sufficiente ma sicuramente sarebbe un aiuto.


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> ..............
> ...........
> Se lei sentirà ancora il desiderio di evadere, dovremo affrontarlo in qualche modo. allo stesso modo potrebbe accadere a me in futuro. non credo che si possa tenere vicino qualcuno con le minacce o i ricatti. e nemmeno lo vorrei.
> 
> ...............)


Dire alla propria donna/uomo "se scopi in giro ti mollo" non lo definirei un ricatto, è semplicemente esplicitare una tua prerogativa allo stare insieme. Se la fedeltà è un sentire comune allora siete a posto, magari lei ha solo bisogno di un input forte per chiarirsi meglio la scala delle priorità.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Io posso comprendere che l'autostima possa significare qualcosa nella scelta di un tradimento quando essa venga riscoperta casualmente.
Se io ho l'autostima sotto i piedi, uno sguardo particolare può darmi fibrillazione, un'attenzione in più può rinvigorirmi, e la tentazione di "stare meglio se non bene" domina la scelta.
Ma se ho l'autostima a livello 0 non mi viene in mente di buttarmi a pesce nella mischia con individui conosciuti in rete.
Ci vuole un certo coraggio e una buona consapevolezza di sé nell'approcciare sconosciuti arrivando a fornire il proprio numero telefonico e a progettare un tradimento.
Qui vedo più un desiderio di fuggire dalla piattezza e dalla noia di una vita matrimoniale priva di grosse emozioni e un tentativo di riaffermazione della propria identità femminile contro quella materna.
Magari anche il desiderio di dare una "svegliata" a chi sta accanto.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Dire alla propria donna/uomo "se scopi in giro ti mollo" non lo definirei un ricatto, è semplicemente esplicitare una tua prerogativa allo stare insieme. Se la fedeltà è un sentire comune allora siete a posto, magari lei ha solo bisogno di un input forte per chiarirsi meglio la scala delle priorità.


:up::up:


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Dire alla propria donna/uomo "se scopi in giro ti mollo" non lo definirei un ricatto, è semplicemente esplicitare una tua prerogativa allo stare insieme. Se la fedeltà è un sentire comune allora siete a posto, magari lei ha solo bisogno di un input forte per chiarirsi meglio la scala delle priorità.


  Appunto. Sembra in questo caso, come in altri che si abbia timore di esplicitare la propria volontà, il proprio pensiero, la propria visione. Per aderire ad un improbabile "assetto di coppia" di persone dove a fare al parte del leone sono le voglie inespresse.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io posso comprendere che l'autostima possa significare qualcosa nella scelta di un tradimento quando essa venga riscoperta casualmente. Se io ho l'autostima sotto i piedi, uno sguardo particolare può darmi fibrillazione, un'attenzione in più può rinvigorirmi, e la tentazione di "stare meglio se non bene" domina la scelta. Ma se ho l'autostima a livello 0 non mi viene in mente di buttarmi a pesce nella mischia con individui conosciuti in rete. Ci vuole un certo coraggio e una buona consapevolezza di sé nell'approcciare sconosciuti arrivando a fornire il proprio numero telefonico e a progettare un tradimento. Qui vedo più un desiderio di fuggire dalla piattezza e dalla noia di una vita matrimoniale priva di grosse emozioni e un tentativo di riaffermazione della propria identità femminile contro quella materna. Magari anche il desiderio di dare una "svegliata" a chi sta accanto.


  Perchè non si è parlato prima con il legittimo compagno dello svelamento del desiderio? Quale è l'ostacolo comunicativo? La domanda è evidentemente retorica e non indirizzata a te nello specifico.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> "se scopi in giro ti mollo


Tecnicamente lo è

È quel SE tu.. (fai questo). IO ( farò questo.) ..

Il ricatto tecnicamente è esattamente così 

E diciamo che non è una botta di vita per aprire una qualsiasi forma di comunicazione .. ecco..


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè non si è parlato prima con il legittimo compagno dello svelamento del desiderio? Quale è l'ostacolo comunicativo? La domanda è evidentemente retorica e non indirizzata a te nello specifico.


Si è consapevoli che non è in grado di risolvere il problema o è lui stesso parte del problema.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tecnicamente lo è
> 
> È quel SE tu.. (fai questo). IO ( farò questo.) ..
> 
> ...


Il rapporto causa effetto non dovrebbe essere necessario esplicitarlo, dovrebbe essere implicito...


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il rapporto causa effetto non dovrebbe essere necessario esplicitarlo, dovrebbe essere implicito...


Esattamente.

Ma se si parla di "azioni" è un ricatto

Io posso dire: se mi tradisci e lo scopro, ne avrò un dispiacere tale che non so come reagirei (potrei pure ammazzarti, è capitato - potrei pure tirarmi dalla finestra, è capitato)

Ma esplicitare anticipatamente la "azione" è tecnicamente un ricatto


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Ma se si parla di "azioni" è un ricatto
> 
> ...


Pensa che mia moglie mi dice, ogni tanto "se mi tradisci ti ammazzo".
:carneval::carneval:
Come dire... non pensare di passarla liscia.


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tecnicamente lo è
> 
> È quel SE tu.. (fai questo). IO ( farò questo.) ..
> 
> ...


....tecnicamente....letteralmente..... definiscilo come vuoi ma la sostanza è un "attimino" più complessa, lo so benissimo che non è il momento e modo migliore ma loro a questo punto stanno.............


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....tecnicamente....letteralmente..... definiscilo come vuoi ma la sostanza è un "attimino" più complessa, lo so benissimo che non è il momento e modo migliore ma loro a questo punto stanno.............


Eh ma sai.. 

Chi si sente "ricattato"  queste cose gli restano addosso, e le annusa al volo..

Io andrei sempre cauto con queste forme espressive, specialmente con chi dovrei teoricamente condividere un progetto di vita


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma si certo chi non lo fa...una volta finito con quello che si ha da fare, ci si collega ad un sito d'incontri per cercare la scopata extra...


ma guarda la curiosità porta a fare cose strane. Io una volta mi sono collegata a un sito di pesca amotiriale, tipo quelle cose spettacolari che fanno vedere in tv.
Mi aveva incuriosito proprio un intervento in una trasmissione.
Potrebbe essere partito tutto da lì, ne hanno parlato a scopo pubblicitario in una trasmissione e poi è andata a curiosare.
Non credo sia iniziata diversamente

Il desiderio di un nuovo partner è venuto in un secondo momento


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esattamente.  Ma se si parla di "azioni" è un ricatto  Io posso dire: se mi tradisci e lo scopro, ne avrò un dispiacere tale che non so come reagirei (potrei pure ammazzarti, è capitato - potrei pure tirarmi dalla finestra, è capitato)  Ma esplicitare anticipatamente la "azione" è tecnicamente un ricatto


  Se ti senti "ricattato" da una persona che chiede fedeltà puoi girare tranquillamente i tacchi e fare a meno di sposarlo.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma sai..
> 
> Chi si sente "ricattato"  queste cose gli restano addosso, e le annusa al volo..
> 
> Io andrei sempre cauto con queste forme espressive, specialmente con chi dovrei teoricamente condividere un progetto di vita


Io più un ricatto ci vedo un promemoria.
"Ricordati che noi abbiamo un patto di fedeltà e che se tu lo infrangi io non credo che avrà più voglia di stare con te mutate condizioni".
Il tono, che a te suona _da ricatto_, è doverosamente proporzionato all'evento.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che mia moglie mi dice, ogni tanto "se mi tradisci ti ammazzo".
> :carneval::carneval:
> Come dire... non pensare di passarla liscia.


Però a quel punto dovresti essere tu, a ricordarle che se per parte sua ti rifiuta sempre, non ti sta chiedendo fedeltà, ma castità


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda la curiosità porta a fare cose strane. Io una volta mi sono collegata a un sito di pesca amotiriale, tipo quelle cose spettacolari che fanno vedere in tv.
> Mi aveva incuriosito proprio un intervento in una trasmissione.
> Potrebbe essere partito tutto da lì, ne hanno parlato a scopo pubblicitario in una trasmissione e poi è andata a curiosare.
> Non credo sia iniziata diversamente
> ...



Credibilità = 0.
:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono ritrovato molto nel tuo racconto.
> Anch'io all'inizio non capivo.
> Quando sei legato da tanto tempo a una donna che ami pensi che i tuoi sentimenti siano anche i suoi e quando pensi di averla capita in realtà hai trovato solo delle rassicurazioni per tenere lontano il malessere da te.
> Quando tu l'hai autorizzata al sesso, in realtà volevi solo evitare che lei si allontanasse da te mentendo.
> ...



tu sai perchè del sorriso


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Però a quel punto dovresti essere tu, a ricordarle che se per parte sua ti rifiuta sempre, non ti sta chiedendo fedeltà, ma castità


No, abbiamo ripreso, quando se ne trova il tempo e il modo. 
In ogni caso, credo che arriverebbe a comprendere la questione sessuale, visto come è andata.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> tu sai perchè del sorriso


Lo so, lo so.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, abbiamo ripreso, quando se ne trova il tempo e il modo.
> In ogni caso, credo che arriverebbe a comprendere la questione sessuale, visto come è andata.


Bella notizia! :up:


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, abbiamo ripreso, quando se ne trova il tempo e il modo.
> In ogni caso, credo che arriverebbe a comprendere la questione sessuale, visto come è andata.


io sto ancora aspetta e spera
grande buon per te


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ti senti "ricattato" da una persona che chiede fedeltà puoi girare tranquillamente i tacchi e fare a meno di sposarlo.


SE tu replichi a questo post, IO .....

Non c'è nessuna richiesta, è la formulazione di un ricatto, tendente a INIBIRE una tua possibile azione (che io temo)

Capisco ciò che dici... Ma è la forma che io segnalo

Ed è una forma ricattatoria, secondo me


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credibilità = 0.
> :carneval:


adesso mi hai incuriosito con questo meetic


----------



## Outdider (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda la curiosità porta a fare cose strane. Io una volta mi sono collegata a un sito di pesca amotiriale, tipo quelle cose spettacolari che fanno vedere in tv.
> Mi aveva incuriosito proprio un intervento in una trasmissione.
> Potrebbe essere partito tutto da lì, ne hanno parlato a scopo pubblicitario in una trasmissione e poi è andata a curiosare.
> Non credo sia iniziata diversamente
> ...


Certo certo......


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io più un ricatto ci vedo un promemoria.
> "Ricordati che noi abbiamo un patto di fedeltà e che se tu lo infrangi io non credo che avrà più voglia di stare con te mutate condizioni".
> Il tono, che a te suona _da ricatto_, è doverosamente proporzionato all'evento.


Il ricatto è questo..

Non l'ho inventato io

Tentare di INIBIRE una tua azione, dicendo la mia reazione

Non è una cosa sporca o indicibile, c'è chi vive di pane e ricatto da mattina a sera

Ma è un ricatto


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> SE tu replichi a questo post, IO .....
> 
> Non c'è nessuna richiesta, è la formulazione di un ricatto, tendente a INIBIRE una tua possibile azione (che io temo)
> 
> ...


non è la sostanza ma la forma....caspita che sofismo!! scopro che mi sta per tradire e l importante è la forma....

poi le regole un ricatto??? o sono un ricatto perchè non specificate prima? certe cose sono implicite


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il ricatto è questo..
> 
> Non l'ho inventato io
> 
> ...


Non è un ricatto.
Sono regole, sancite (se le si è sancite) da un patto.

Il fatto che vi siano limiti di velocità, e che se non li rispetti ti becchi la multa da pagare, lo vivi come un ricatto?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> non è la sostanza ma la forma....caspita che sofismo!! scopro che mi sta per tradire e l importante è la forma....


Il ricatto è una forma, certo

Perché ...non lo spiegano agli ingegneri?


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il ricatto è una forma, certo
> 
> Perché ...non lo spiegano agli ingegneri?


no , lo spiegano agli avvocati.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> SE tu replichi a questo post, IO .....
> 
> Non c'è nessuna richiesta, è la formulazione di un ricatto, tendente a INIBIRE una tua possibile azione (che io temo)
> 
> ...


Quindi anche un cartello di sosta vietata con l'indicazione della sanzione è un ricatto?
Anche la sgridata e la minaccia della punizione a un bambino sono un ricatto?
Minaccia e ricatto non sono la stessa cosa, esattamente come  sanzione e ricatto.
Se io ti dico  "ti lascio se mi tradisci"  e tu mi rispondi "Ma questo a cui mi stai sottoponendo è un vile ricatto", io penso che tu stia mettendo sullo stesso piano il tradimento e il rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è un ricatto.
> Sono regole, sancite (se le si è sancite) da un patto.
> 
> Il fatto che vi siano limiti di velocità, e che se non li rispetti ti becchi la multa da pagare, lo vivi come un ricatto?


Anche il contratto di affitto è un contratto.

Ma se io vengo da te e ti dico: "se non saldi il mese scorso entro il 10 ti mando lo sfratto" è una richiesta in forma ricattatoria

Sennò mi devi spiegare cosa è il ricatto, perché io ancora non l'ho capito, e mi preoccupo

Ma più che altro mi preoccupo di capire che ci sono persone che non sanno capire se sono o no sotto ricatto


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> adesso mi hai incuriosito con questo meetic


Gratis per un po' se c'è ancora l'offerta poi si paga.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche il contratto di affitto è un contratto.
> 
> Ma se io vengo da te e ti dico: "se non saldi il mese scorso entro il 10 ti mando lo sfratto" è una richiesta in forma ricattatoria
> 
> ...


Se ti metto in mora non ti sto mica ricattando.
Ti sto dicendo che se non adempi alla prestazione verso cui ti sei impegnato, darò corso alle iniziative in sede giudiziaria. Come in mio pieno diritto.
Che ricatto sarebbe?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche il contratto di affitto è un contratto.
> 
> Ma se io vengo da te e ti dico: "se non saldi il mese scorso entro il 10 ti mando lo sfratto" è una richiesta in forma ricattatoria
> 
> ...


Un'estorsione.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi anche un cartello di sosta vietata con l'indicazione della sanzione è un ricatto?
> Anche la sgridata e la minaccia della punizione a un bambino sono un ricatto?
> Minaccia e ricatto non sono la stessa cosa, esattamente come  sanzione e ricatto.
> Se io ti dico  "ti lascio se mi tradisci"  e tu mi rispondi "Ma questo a cui mi stai sottoponendo è un vile ricatto", io penso che tu stia mettendo sullo stesso piano il tradimento e il rapporto di coppia.


Dal dizionario

• Intimidazione, di carattere materiale o morale, con cui si costringe una persona a pagare una somma di denaro, a compiere atti contrari alla sua volontà

Porre attenzione su COSTRINGE e su CONTRARI ALLA SUA VOLONTÀ

Il dizionario non l'ho scritto io (NB)


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un'estorsione.


Certo
Anche di carattere morale, con promesse materiali

"Se stasera guardi il Milan, sabato sera non te la do"


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se ti metto in mora non ti sto mica ricattando.
> Ti sto dicendo che se non adempi alla prestazione verso cui ti sei impegnato, darò corso alle iniziative in sede giudiziaria. Come in mio pieno diritto.
> Che ricatto sarebbe?


È la forma

Certo che puoi metterlo in mora.

È la forma ricattatoria

Non so voi, ma io la riconosco da quando avevo i pantaloni corti


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dal dizionario
> 
> • Intimidazione, di carattere materiale o morale, con cui si costringe una persona a pagare una somma di denaro, a compiere atti contrari alla sua volontà
> 
> ...


Oh... 

Ma se tu hai un contratto con me, e il contratto e' valido ed efficace, non è che basta cambiare volontà per sentirsi " sotto ricatto", caro mio


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la forma
> 
> Certo che puoi metterlo in mora.
> 
> ...


Ma assolutamente no, per me 

Tu un impegno lo pigli non da solo, ma con un'altra parte.
Infognare tutto sotto la coperta del ricatto, sol perché tu cambi idea, non è cosa buona e giusta.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh...
> 
> Ma se tu hai un contratto con me, e il contratto e' valido ed efficace, non è che basta cambiare volontà per sentirsi " sotto ricatto", caro mio


Ma in questo 3d il contratto se vogliamo guardare il contratto.. bisogna guardarlo non quando è comodo, è girarsi di là quando è scomodo

E allora guardiamolo questo contratto e questi contraenti

Lei che chatta con vari uomini e promette incontri infuocati non appena potrà

Lui che stila in fretta e furia lasciapassare per "buoni trombata" da usare e gettare presentando la matrice alla sera a casa

Ndo sta il contratto?

E i contraenti?

Si guarda ancora il contratto o ci si gira di là?


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la forma
> 
> Certo che puoi metterlo in mora.
> 
> ...


E allora cosa ti devo dire? Pagami, pagami per favore?
Altrimenti.... Niente? Non ci saranno conseguenze? Manco ti ricordo quello che posso fare? Cornuto e mazziato? :rotfl:

Eddai....


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Scusate se ho scritto in modo confuso, sono un po' preso dalle emozioni. Ogni commento è benvenuto.
> *Soprattutto chiedo alle donne:* davvero la mia proposta è così estrema? Cioè, io la amo e le dico: se vuoi provare com'è il sesso con un altro, fallo, ma devi dirmelo perché così io comunque continuo a sentirmi speciale per te.
> O meglio essere cornuti e non sapere? ma se poi si viene a sapere -e io sono perspicace e lei non molto brava a nascondere, quindi si verrebbe a sapere- le conseguenze non sono peggiori?
> 
> Scusate per la prolissità, se volete commentare mi farete un gran piacere


Benvenuto 

Non è che la tua risposta è estrema, è delegante. 
Ossia siccome lei è in cerca di emozioni di cui non ti ha parlato, fra l'altro, ma che hai dovuto indagare, le dici, in soldoni, e vabbè, se hai questa esigenza vai a vedere e poi vederemo. 

Aprire la coppia secondo me è un percorso che si basa sulla costruzione della coppia. Ossia non penso possa esistere una coppia aperta che non sia una coppia super solida. Per certi versi molto più solida delle coppie tradizionali. 

Essere una coppia aperta significa avere spazi comuni cui collocare le emozioni (negative e positive), avere limiti chiari, e avere chiaro ognuno dentro di sè cosa cerca cosa tollera e cosa no.
Significa avere chiaro un percorso comune in quell'apertura a terz*, fantasie comuni e immaginari comuni. 

Non mi sembra che sia la vostra situazione. 
Mi pare siate entrambi confusi. 

Penso fra l'altro che se la spinta all'apertura di coppia è la noia, il piattume quotidiano, allora quello che si cerca non è un percorso riguardo la sessualità, l'intimità la complicità, ma una risposta immediata e di facile consumo. 

Pare tanto brutto sedersi e prendersi il tempo per ri-condividere fantasie, immaginari, riprendere in mano il filo della sessualità a partire proprio dall'abc. 

Ne avete discusso? 

Quali sono le fantasie che lei insegue? 
Concrete. 

Le robe di "cerco autostima" sono cagate. Anche il "cerco attenzione" è una cagata autoassolutoria e che sposta la responsabilità delle proprie fantasia ed immaginari sull'altro. 
Non dice niente di concreto (e quindi non crea nessuna possibilità di azione) e non esprime niente di chiaro (di che attenzioni bisogni?)

Che vita sessuale desiderebbe lei? 
Cosa vorrebbe che faceste insieme (sessualmente parlando)?  
Cosa le manca? 
Quali sono i bisogni sessuali che non sono soddisfatti? (le farfalline non valgono. Intendo proprio quali bisogni riguardo la sua sessualità vorrebbe soddisfare e sente mancare). 

E tu? 

tutto il contesto (tu che la insegui mentre lei gioca a nascondino, tu che ti spaventi e le apri al massimo il ventaglio senza neanche mettere condizioni che riguardano i tuoi bisogni, lei che continua a fare la vaga...) a me sembra un contesto che prima di essere smosso da qualunque decisione dovrebbe essere guardato con calma e ricondiviso. 

Poi potete fare tutto quello che volete, tenendo presente che fra fantasia e realtà c'è sempre in mezzo un bel salto. 
Incognito. In cui le emozioni, le reazioni sono del tutto impreviste e imprevedibili.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Se ti iscrivi in un sito d'incontri non lo fai per noia.
Se la hai una vita piatta ci sono molte cose che puoi fare per ravvivarla.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma in questo 3d il contratto se vogliamo guardare il contratto.. bisogna guardarlo non quando è comodo, è girarsi di là quando è scomodo
> 
> E allora guardiamolo questo contratto e questi contraenti
> 
> ...


Un patto si può (quasi) sempre modificare purché ci sia l'accordo di entrambe le parti.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E allora cosa ti devo dire? Pagami, pagami per favore?
> Altrimenti.... Niente? Non ci saranno conseguenze? Manco ti ricordo quello che posso fare? Cornuto e mazziato? :rotfl:
> 
> Eddai....


La forma è ricattatoria

Se "sono forte" di un contratto c'è già scritto sul contratto

Con lo stesso criterio uno fa le valigie e se ne va

È forte del contratto, non c'è bisogno di ricordare, lo sa lui lo sa lei, è lei sa che lui se ne va

Ma se ne va??? (?)


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La forma è ricattatoria
> 
> Se "sono forte" di un contratto c'è già scritto sul contratto
> 
> ...


Eh già.
Poiché ci siam detti "ti amo" 20 anni fa, che giova ricordarlo oggi?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Un patto si può (quasi) sempre modificare purché ci sia l'accordo di entrambe le parti.


Ecco.. cominciamo a dire che "il contratto" non è più "il contratto" ma già è inattuale nella sua originaria stesura, per il contesto che si profila

E mettiamolo in un cassetto

Che qui c'è del casino e della confusione, altro che contratti :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Eh già.
> Poiché ci siam detti "ti amo" 20 anni fa, che giova ricordarlo oggi?


Nel contratto non c'è scritto "ti amo" Danny .. essu.

Peraltro non capisco il pudore di parlare di ricatto

Mica è una cosa terrificante

È terrificante non accorgersi che si agisce sotto ricatto, questo si.
E che si cerca di "costringere" con modalità ricattatorie, questo si, è un po' raccapricciante


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La forma è ricattatoria
> 
> Se "sono forte" di un contratto c'è già scritto sul contratto
> 
> ...


Boh. Non capisco.

Piuttosto che chiederti prima stragiudizialmente i canoni arretrati, preferiresti vederti arrivare diretto diretto l'atto di citazione per convalida di sfratto???


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se ti iscrivi in un sito d'incontri non lo fai per noia.
> Se la hai una vita piatta ci sono molte cose che puoi fare per ravvivarla.


Tipo?
Cosa c'è di più emozionante di trescare con uno sconosciuto?


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la forma
> 
> Certo che puoi metterlo in mora.
> 
> ...


Secondo me si sovrappongono due questioni. 

La prima sono i bisogni di esclusività. 

Se stai con me, io desidero essere l'unica/o. E' un mio bisogno che mi rassicura, etc etc e immagino, so, penso che se non è soddisfatto le conseguenze saranno queste. O altre che non so. Ma il non soddisfare questo bisogno in me provoca conseguenze. 

L'altro livello è la condivisione. 

Ossia, se tu mi sei fedele solo per rispondere ad un bisogno che è mio ma non è tuo, iniziamo a farci qualche domanda. 

Questo bisogno di esclusività coinvolge entrambi oppure no? 
In che termini ognuno intende esclusività? 
E qule è il significato comune e condiviso che diamo noi ad esclusività.

Come te non vorrei vicino chi mi concede esclusività solo in funzione di un patto. O solo in funzione delle conseguenze relative alla rottura del patto. 

Ma senza chiarezza riguardo alla questione dell'esclusività, significato condiviso, non potrei neanche costruire una relazione. 

Io penso che la fedeltà sia un qualcosa che vale solo verso se stessi. 

non vorrei vicino qualcuno che per essere fedele a me è infedele a sè.

E io non potrei essere fedele a qualcuno essendo infedele a me. 

La sovrapposizione delle questioni crea la sensazione di ricatto. 

Che io ho sempre sentito, per dire. 
Tanto che fedeltà non mi sono mai sentita di prometterla a nessuno. 
E neppure adesso è una cosa che prometto e di cui voglio promessa. 

Il fulcro per come la vedo io, non è la fedeltà. 

Ma la capacità di entrambi di esplicitare chiaramente i propri bisogni e le conseguenze al fatto che quei bisogni non siano rispettati (EDIT: non rispettati, risposti).  

Questa cosa non contiene alcuna richiesta. E' solo espressione di sè. 
E dare in mano all'altro la cura di quei bisogni espressi. 
Nel momento in cui si mette in mano all'altro la cura dei bisogni, lo si valuta anche però nella cura. 
Circolarmente.
EDIT: che è poi quella compenetrazione fra bisogni che ha la necessità di essere costantemente nutrita e aggiornata.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Non capisco.
> 
> Piuttosto che chiederti prima stragiudizialmente i canoni arretrati, preferiresti vederti arrivare diretto diretto l'atto di citazione per convalida di sfratto???


Se decidiamo di non intenderci.. sul discorso.. troviamo un accordo 

Io ti dico solo che se una persona mi dice: "SE TU... IO...."

Indipendentemente da contratto o meno

Che si parla di sto contratto come se si mettesse in tavola tutte le sere col menù :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. cominciamo a dire che "il contratto" non è più "il contratto" ma già è inattuale nella sua originaria stesura, per il contesto che si profila
> 
> E mettiamolo in un cassetto
> 
> Che qui c'è del casino e della confusione, altro che contratti :rotfl:


No. Il contratto non lo mettiamo in un cassetto. Casomai, se ne discute, ci si lavora sopra, e si concordano le modifiche. SE c'è l'accordo di entrambe le parti. Altrimenti il contratto resta, e c'è una parte che non è adempiente, e l'altra può e deve giustamente ricordargliene le conseguenze. Senza nessun ricatto.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se decidiamo di non intenderci.. sul discorso.. troviamo un accordo
> 
> Io ti dico solo che se una persona mi dice: "SE TU... IO...."
> 
> ...


Eh. E invece per me quel "se tu.... Io..." può avere valenze totalmente diverse.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> SE tu replichi a questo post, IO .....  Non c'è nessuna richiesta, è la formulazione di un ricatto, tendente a INIBIRE una tua possibile azione (che io temo)  Capisco ciò che dici... Ma è la forma che io segnalo  Ed è una forma ricattatoria, secondo me


  Vocabolario: Ricatto = Ogni estorsione di denaro o di altro profitto illecito, compiuta con minacce che costituiscano coazione morale.  NB. Illecito.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La sovrapposizione delle questioni crea la sensazione di ricatto.
> 
> .


A me la crea (la annuso) se collocata in uno specifico contesto

Es: io e te si sta insieme
Mi dici, mentre parliamo serenamente: se tu uscissi sempre con i tuoi amici più volte a settimana, credo proprio che ti lascerei

Io non mi sento ricattato, ma per nulla.. è appunto esplicitazione di bisogno

Altro esempio: sto organizzando per uscire con i miei amici, e tu mi dici: se questo weekend esci con i tuoi amici, ti lascio

Mi sento ricattato

Che poi è anche il contesto di chi ha aperto il 3d e cioè la situazione di "caos"


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vocabolario: Ricatto = Ogni estorsione di denaro o di altro profitto illecito, compiuta con minacce che costituiscano coazione morale.  NB. Illecito.


Non vorrei ridurre questa cosa a guerra di vocabolari.. 

Penso che sia inutile dire che stiamo parlando di un certo tipo di "ricatti" 

E sono certo che lo hai capito


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Gratis per un po' se c'è ancora l'offerta poi si paga.


Danny!!!! Mi sono iscritta ora, ma è una terreno di caccia lì dentro!!!
La maggior parte dei profili è lì per una trombata al volo!!! Leggendo i profilo di donna che cercano è lampante.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo me si sovrappongono due questioni.   La prima sono i bisogni di esclusività.   Se stai con me, io desidero essere l'unica/o. E' un mio bisogno che mi rassicura, etc etc e immagino, so, penso che se non è soddisfatto le conseguenze saranno queste. O altre che non so. Ma il non soddisfare questo bisogno in me provoca conseguenze.   L'altro livello è la condivisione.   Ossia, se tu mi sei fedele solo per rispondere ad un bisogno che è mio ma non è tuo, iniziamo a farci qualche domanda.   Questo bisogno di esclusività coinvolge entrambi oppure no?  In che termini ognuno intende esclusività?  E qule è il significato comune e condiviso che diamo noi ad esclusività.  Come te non vorrei vicino chi mi concede esclusività solo in funzione di un patto. O solo in funzione delle conseguenze relative alla rottura del patto.   Ma senza chiarezza riguardo alla questione dell'esclusività, significato condiviso, non potrei neanche costruire una relazione.   Io penso che la fedeltà sia un qualcosa che vale solo verso se stessi.   non vorrei vicino qualcuno che per essere fedele a me è infedele a sè.  E io non potrei essere fedele a qualcuno essendo infedele a me.   La sovrapposizione delle questioni crea la sensazione di ricatto.   Che io ho sempre sentito, per dire.  Tanto che fedeltà non mi sono mai sentita di prometterla a nessuno.  E neppure adesso è una cosa che prometto e di cui voglio promessa.   Il fulcro per come la vedo io, non è la fedeltà.   Ma la capacità di entrambi di esplicitare chiaramente i propri bisogni e le conseguenze al fatto che quei bisogni non siano rispettati (EDIT: non rispettati, risposti).    Questa cosa non contiene alcuna richiesta. E' solo espressione di sè.  E dare in mano all'altro la cura di quei bisogni espressi.  Nel momento in cui si mette in mano all'altro la cura dei bisogni, lo si valuta anche però nella cura.  Circolarmente. EDIT: che è poi quella compenetrazione fra bisogni che ha la necessità di essere costantemente nutrita e aggiornata.


  Il vero ricatto è quello delle persone che ti prospettano una cosa e poi disattendendola pretendono che tu lo accetti. Nessuno ti obbliga a promettere fedeltà a sposarti o a stare con qualcuno. Se non lo vuoi o cambi idea non puoi pretendere che l'altra persona si conformi dandole del ricattatore, ma scherziamo?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel contratto non c'è scritto "ti amo" Danny .. essu.
> 
> Peraltro non capisco il pudore di parlare di ricatto
> 
> ...


Skorpio... ma stiamo davvero mettendo sullo stesso piano un matrimonio, un rapporto che dovrebbe essere affettivo, i ruoli importantissimi come quelli parentali, la condivisione di beni e di progetti con una scopata e nulla di più con un probabilissimo più che affamato frequentatore di siti d'incontro a pagamento?
Perché pretendere che debba essere una rinuncia tale a ventilare l'ipotesi di ricatto quest'ultima cosa veramente mi farebbe, nel caso, pensare che non vi sia adeguata stima da parte di lei nei confronti di tutto quello che ha costruito con il marito.
E questo che tu avanzi come scenario comporterebbe una adeguata e necessaria valutazione del rispetto che lei ha verso di lui: se tu, ipotetico,  metti in discussione un matrimonio per portarti a letto personaggi che ti valutano tanto al chilo da quattro foto in allegato, non dovrebbe essere il marito ad andarsene ma lei a essere sbattuta fuori senza frapporre sofismi di alcun tipo.
Ma io credo che rammentare le conseguenze di determinate scelte sia solo un modo per sancire in maniera determinata e nuovamente quali sono le proprie esigenze, se ancora le si valutano come attuali e condivisibili. E attendere la risposta.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Danny!!!! Mi sono iscritta ora, ma è una terreno di caccia lì dentro!!!
> La maggior parte dei profili è lì per una trombata al volo!!! Leggendo i profilo di donna che cercano è lampante.


Eh......


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me la crea (la annuso) se collocata in uno specifico contesto
> 
> Es: io e te si sta insieme
> Mi dici, mentre parliamo serenamente: se tu uscissi sempre con i tuoi amici più volte a settimana, credo proprio che ti lascerei
> ...


Mica che sposandosi o stando insieme si pattuisce un divieto di uscita con gli amici.

E' un discorso diverso.

Di norma e' pattuita la fedeltà. Chiaro che si può anche derogare, con l'accordo di entrambi.
Come di default non c'è nessun divieto di uscita con gli amici nel w.e.
Anche quello però si può prevedere.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. E invece per me quel "se tu.... Io..." può avere valenze totalmente diverse.


Se apri ancora bocca, esco di casa!

È un tentativo di costringerti a tacere, contro la tua volontà

Minacciando una mia azione che ti arrecherebbe sofferenza (così immagino)

Tecnicamente è un ricatto, poi si può pure intendere come un messaggio di auguri per la festa della donna, mica che no :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Eh......


hai visto cosa mi fai fare, io credevo fosse una sorta di agenzia matrimoniale:rotfl:
Uomo perfido sei, spiegati meglio la prossima volta


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non vorrei ridurre questa cosa a guerra di vocabolari..   Penso che sia inutile dire che stiamo parlando di un certo tipo di "ricatti"   E sono certo che lo hai capito


  Dobbiamo partire da delle basi comuni di linguaggio per capirci. Hai mai pensato che il vero ricatto lo potrebbe esercitare chi prospettandoti una cosa (fedeltà) pretende che tu stia con lui anche se ha cambiato atteggiamento o idea sugli accordi che ti aveva promesso?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai visto cosa mi fai fare, io credevo fosse una sorta di agenzia matrimoniale:rotfl:
> Uomo perfido sei, spiegati meglio la prossima volta


Ti sbraneranno. Pecorella indifesa tra i lupi.:sonar:


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pare tanto brutto sedersi e prendersi il tempo per ri-condividere fantasie, immaginari, riprendere in mano il filo della sessualità a partire proprio dall'abc.
> 
> Ne avete discusso?
> 
> ...



Grazie, mi sembrano parole molto sagge.

No, non è brutto affatto sedersi e parlare dei propri desideri sessuali, anzi. Io ci ho provato a volte, ma lei mi diceva che con me si sentiva un po' inibita, non a letto, ma a parlare. Soprattutto perché ci conosciamo da tanto, e fino a poco tempo fa, nonostante gli anni passati, la sfera sessuale è sempre stata molto spontanea ed appagante senza mettere in pratica particolari fantasie. Le mi ha detto che i suoi desideri preferiva mostrarmeli tra le righe diciamo, con un linguaggio non verbale. E su questo un po' le do ragione, anche per me il sesso è sempre stato puro istinto, non ho mai sentito il bisogno di parlare a tavolino su cosa fare all'atto pratico. 
Ho sempre ricercato l'intensità nel rapporto sessuale, più che le pratiche fantasiose. Forse, anzi di sicuro, qualcosa ci è sfuggito. Spero vivamente di poterlo recuperare.

Non era mia intenzione proporle la coppia aperta. La fedeltà per me è importante ma la sincerità lo è di più. Se dopo 17 anni ci guardiamo negli occhi, ho pensato che forse possiamo anche concederci qualcosa. Meglio che finire tutto con un sacco di balle no? Quello mi pareva un epilogo triste, medio...

Se avessi scoperto dopo che mi aveva tradito, sicuramente sarebbe finita male, e io con un bambino di mezzo non me la sento davvero di farla finire male. Per me lui viene prima di tutto. Anche l'eventuale separazione dovrebbe avvenire nel modo meno doloroso possibile per lui. e se ci sono rancori dovuti alla mancanza di rispetto, onestà e fiducia, è difficile rimanere sereni.

Comunque proverò, sicuramente, a fare come dici tu e ripartire dall'abc della sessualità, per vedere se è una via che si può percorrere ancora insieme o no.

Grazie ancora per il tuo commento


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sbraneranno. Pecorella indifesa tra i lupi.:sonar:


ho inventato una mail per accedere e se esiste veramente? Chissà cosa ci trovano dentro


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tipo?
> Cosa c'è di più emozionante di trescare con uno sconosciuto?


Ci tieni al rapporto con il coniuge ??
Si o No 
Se non ti interessa è inutile parlare.
Cosa c'è di più emozionante di vivere in una famiglia?


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me la crea (la annuso) se collocata in uno specifico contesto
> 
> Es: ione te si sta insieme
> Mi dici, mentre parliamo serenamente: se tu uscissi sempre con i tuoi amici più volte a settimana, credo proprio che ti lascerei
> ...


Lo vedi ricattatorio quando va ad incidere direttamente sulla possibilità contingente e concreta di *scegliere *di fare o non fare qualcosa, giusto? 

Quando è messo lì, a giochi fatti e diventa un aut aut. 

Ma. In una coppia sposata, la premessa è esattamente quell'aut aut. 

Sbaglio?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Dobbiamo partire da delle basi comuni di linguaggio per capirci. Hai mai pensato che il vero ricatto lo potrebbe esercitare chi prospettandoti una cosa (fedeltà) pretende che tu stia con lui anche se ha cambiato atteggiamento o idea sugli accordi che ti aveva promesso?


È diverso (non dico sia meglio ne peggio)

Bisogna mettersi d'accordo sul "pretendere"  

Se io non ci resto insieme a te, te che fai?

"Mi butto sotto un treno"

Ecco.. ora è un ricatto, per me

Se manca la azione di risposta promessa (che dovrebbe turbarti o farti desistere dal mollare tutto)  non c'è ricatto.

Pretendi pure.. io smammo


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai visto cosa mi fai fare, io credevo fosse una sorta di agenzia matrimoniale:rotfl:
> Uomo perfido sei, spiegati meglio la prossima volta


Ginevra quale nik hai usato ???
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo vedi ricattatorio quando va ad incidere direttamente sulla possibilità contingente e concreta di *scegliere *di fare o non fare qualcosa, giusto?
> 
> Quando è messo lì, a giochi fatti e diventa un aut aut.
> 
> ...


No che non sbagli!

Io ti concedo libertà...

Vai pure.. la nostra premessa per me è ancora SOSTANZA

Ti lascio libertà di andare

Mi prendo libertà di scegliere a mia volta

Niente ricatti preventivi


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Danny!!!! Mi sono iscritta ora, ma è una terreno di caccia lì dentro!!!
> *La maggior parte dei profili è lì per una trombata al volo!!! Leggendo i profilo di donna che cercano è lampante.*


Allora avvalli la mia tesi di prima che secondo me è meglio sapere da quando tempo è iscritta indipendentemente dal perché (lo si capisce.........)lo abbia fatto, in questi siti c'è un solo obiettivo e non è quello di fare "amicizie virtuali" e poi ha anche cancellato alcuni contatti (quelli che non le interessavano?????) mentre furtivamente con qualcuno continua a parlare.......
Di che vogliamo discutere?????????????


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il vero ricatto è quello delle persone che ti prospettano una cosa e poi disattendendola pretendono che tu lo accetti. *Nessuno ti obbliga a promettere fedeltà a sposarti o a stare con qualcuno. Se non lo vuoi o cambi idea non puoi pretendere che l'altra persona si conformi dandole del ricattatore*, ma scherziamo?


Sono d'accordo. 

Ma...io mi chiedo. 

Quanti ragionano sulla questione della fedeltà?

Seriamente intendo. In relazione a se stessi e a cosa significhi essere fedeli a se stessi e anche all'altro. 

Io non ho mai promesso. 
E neanche adesso prometterei a priori fedeltà. 

Quello che prometto, perchè posso onestamente farlo, è che metto il mio impegno ad aggiornare costantemente l'altro dandogli modo di valutarmi e decidere in fedeltà a se stesso. 
E questa promessa chiedo. 
Prometto di co-costruire uno spazio in cui mettere i miei bisogni e quelli dell'altro per cercare insieme compromessi. 
Prometto il mio impegno all'esposizione di me, anche se magari mi inibisce farlo, ho vergogna, tocca i miei tabù.

E prometto di non mettere l'altro in condizione di dover cambiare se stesso per accontentare me. 
E di fare lo stesso. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Credo che skorpio senta una cosa tipo "a me non fotte un cazzo che i tuoi bisogni sono cambiati. Non me ne fotte un cazzo di parlarne, ricondividere o altro. Se hai cambiato idea su quello che mi hai detto 10, 15, 20 anni cazzi tuoi. O riprendi l'idea che avevi o vaffanculo." 

Sottolineando un ricatto emotivo, affettivo. 

Ossia che l'altro può aver cambiato idea sulle condizioni ma non sul legame. 

Mi spiego? 
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] correggimi in caso


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Grazie, mi sembrano parole molto sagge.
> 
> No, non è brutto affatto sedersi e parlare dei propri desideri sessuali, anzi. Io ci ho provato a volte, ma lei mi diceva che con me si sentiva un po' inibita, non a letto, ma a parlare. Soprattutto perché ci conosciamo da tanto, e fino a poco tempo fa, nonostante gli anni passati, la sfera sessuale è sempre stata molto spontanea ed appagante senza mettere in pratica particolari fantasie. Le mi ha detto che i suoi desideri preferiva mostrarmeli tra le righe diciamo, con un linguaggio non verbale. E su questo un po' le do ragione, anche per me il sesso è sempre stato puro istinto, non ho mai sentito il bisogno di parlare a tavolino su cosa fare all'atto pratico.
> Ho sempre ricercato l'intensità nel rapporto sessuale, più che le pratiche fantasiose. Forse, anzi di sicuro, qualcosa ci è sfuggito. Spero vivamente di poterlo recuperare.
> ...


Ma le non è stata sincera con te ne prima della scoperta ne dopo a tuo dire. Quindi a questo punto per te è fondamentale sapere per tua moglie se la sincerità è importante   quanto lo è per te ( a me non sembra).


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Grazie, mi sembrano parole molto sagge.
> 
> No, non è brutto affatto sedersi e parlare dei propri desideri sessuali, anzi. Io ci ho provato a volte, ma *lei mi diceva che con me si sentiva un po' inibita, non a letto, ma a parlare.* Soprattutto perché ci conosciamo da tanto, e fino a poco tempo fa, nonostante gli anni passati, la sfera sessuale è sempre stata molto spontanea ed appagante senza mettere in pratica particolari fantasie. Le mi ha detto che i suoi desideri preferiva mostrarmeli tra le righe diciamo, con un linguaggio non verbale. E su questo un po' le do ragione, anche per me il sesso è sempre stato puro istinto, non ho mai sentito il bisogno di parlare a tavolino su cosa fare all'atto pratico.
> Ho sempre ricercato l'intensità nel rapporto sessuale, più che le pratiche fantasiose. Forse, anzi di sicuro, qualcosa ci è sfuggito. Spero vivamente di poterlo recuperare.
> ...


Prego 

Credo che un buon punto da cui partire sia il grassetto sai. 

Il sesso è spontaneo. A volte. A volte è routine spontanea. Che non è esattamente la stessa cosa. 

La sessualità è parte della personalità, una parte importante, che funziona un po' come un iceberg...e spesso quello che è immerso è difficilmente raggiungibile anche dall'iceberg stesso. Cambia con il cambiare della persona. Si trasforma. 

La sessualità ha un nucleo essenziale, ma poi si trasforma, si modula nella vita e nel vivere. 
E segue lo sviluppo di personalità. 

Io penso sia un percorso che si fa in due. Di esplorazione. E di compenetrazione di bisogni, immaginari e fantasie. 

Una cosa tipo "scendere nella profondità, anche oscura e ricoperta di vergogna e imbarazzo, per salire insieme illuminando esattamente quelle parti che vanno a comporre intimità e intesa e complicità". 

Cosa cerca lei per esempio nello sconosciuto? 

Guarda che lo sconosciuto non è fuori...lo sconosciuto è dentro. 
Fuori è solo renderlo carne. 

Ma si possono incontrare decine di sconosciuti senza mai trovare quel che è dentro e che chiama e bussa. 
Che è poi lo sconosciuto in ognuno di noi. 

E di questo dovrebbe ragionare la tua donna. 
Cosa e chi è lo sconosciuto che cerca? 

In ogni caso...quel grassetto è da lavorare. Proprio perchè state insieme da tanti anni le inibizioni non dovrebbero essere un tabù.
Ragionateci insieme...è una cosa importante.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma...io mi chiedo.
> 
> ...


Non ho nulla da correggere 

Io non voglio essere messo nella condizione di ricattare la mia compagna, e lei NON mi ci deve mettere

Ricattare sulle firmette o sugli accordi, magari TUTTE dalla parte mia

E nella condizione di ricattare mi ci metti quando?

Mi ci metti quando mi coinvolgi (anche maldestramente) in un momento in cui sei nella condizione del "barcollo ma non mollo"

Se ne parla con calma e in serenità, lontano anni luce da momenti critici (e riprendo l'esempio di prima Delle uscite con gli amici)

Per lo stesso motivo non accetto ricatti su questa linea

Non so se sono chiaro


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.   Ma...io mi chiedo.   Quanti ragionano sulla questione della fedeltà?  Seriamente intendo. In relazione a se stessi e a cosa significhi essere fedeli a se stessi e anche all'altro.   Io non ho mai promesso.  E neanche adesso prometterei a priori fedeltà.   Quello che prometto, perchè posso onestamente farlo, è che metto il mio impegno ad aggiornare costantemente l'altro dandogli modo di valutarmi e decidere in fedeltà a se stesso.  E questa promessa chiedo.  Prometto di co-costruire uno spazio in cui mettere i miei bisogni e quelli dell'altro per cercare insieme compromessi.  Prometto il mio impegno all'esposizione di me, anche se magari mi inibisce farlo, ho vergogna, tocca i miei tabù.  E prometto di non mettere l'altro in condizione di dover cambiare se stesso per accontentare me.  E di fare lo stesso.   Non so se mi spiego.   Credo che skorpio senta una cosa tipo "a me non fotte un cazzo che i tuoi bisogni sono cambiati. Non me ne fotte un cazzo di parlarne, ricondividere o altro. Se hai cambiato idea su quello che mi hai detto 10, 15, 20 anni cazzi tuoi. O riprendi l'idea che avevi o vaffanculo."   Sottolineando un ricatto emotivo, affettivo.   Ossia che l'altro può aver cambiato idea sulle condizioni ma non sul legame.   Mi spiego?   [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] correggimi in caso


  Si vede che non mi sono spiegato. A me non interessa la fedeltà in quanto tale. A me interessa l'aderenza a quel patto che abbiamo fatto a al quale hai liberamente aderito che è primariamente un patto di condivisione, nel mio caso anche della genitalità.  Se vuoi ridiscutere le clausole sono qua ma non puoi pretendere che io le accetti se tu cambi idea. Vuoi esercitare liberamente la tua genitalità, quale è il problema? Io divento un ricattatore morale se a me non va bene la svolta eddai... Chi nasconde non si sottrae ad un ricatto, si pone fuori da quel patto, da solo.  Le porte di casa mia (e con casa sai bene cosa intendo) non sono mai state chiuse per chi sta dentro.


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Cosa cerca lei per esempio nello sconosciuto?
> 
> ...



Quella in grassetto la ripropongo a lei (senza citarti 

Ipazia, che dire, in questo momento di confusione le tue parole mi stanno davvero aiutando. Anche se ho quasi 40 anni su questo ho ancora molto da imparare, lo devo ammettere.

Mi riprometto di cercare il modo migliore per aprire un dialogo in questo senso. Di sicuro non voglio lasciarmi guidare solo dalla rabbia e andarmene. Almeno non voglio buttare tutto a monte senza aver tentato una soluzione più matura e profonda.  e in questo sto trovando un prezioso spunto nelle tue parole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Allora avvalli la mia tesi di prima che secondo me è meglio sapere da quando tempo è iscritta indipendentemente dal perché (lo si capisce.........)lo abbia fatto, in questi siti c'è un solo obiettivo e non è quello di fare "amicizie virtuali" e poi ha anche cancellato alcuni contatti (quelli che non le interessavano?????) mentre furtivamente con qualcuno continua a parlare.......
> Di che vogliamo discutere?????????????


 che il prurito le è venuto prima?


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È diverso (non dico sia meglio ne peggio)  Bisogna mettersi d'accordo sul "pretendere"    Se io non ci resto insieme a te, te che fai?  "Mi butto sotto un treno"  Ecco.. ora è un ricatto, per me  Se manca la azione di risposta promessa (che dovrebbe turbarti o farti desistere dal mollare tutto)  non c'è ricatto.  Pretendi pure.. io smammo


 Se (tu generico) smammi apro una bottiglia di prosecco, non so se mi spiego. Stare insieme a qualcuno non è un bene assoluto ed irrinunciabile, c'è un prezzo da pagare, sempre, e c'è qualcosa da incassare, sempre, ma come negli affari se il bilancio è in perdiata. Ciao.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quella in grassetto la ripropongo a lei (senza citarti   Ipazia, che dire, in questo momento di confusione le tue parole mi stanno davvero aiutando. Anche se ho quasi 40 anni su questo ho ancora molto da imparare, lo devo ammettere.  Mi riprometto di cercare il modo migliore per aprire un dialogo in questo senso. Di sicuro non voglio lasciarmi guidare solo dalla rabbia e andarmene. Almeno non voglio buttare tutto a monte senza aver tentato una soluzione più matura e profonda.  e in questo sto trovando un prezioso spunto nelle tue parole.


  Fai bene ad aprire un dialogo e ti auguro che sia bello profondo ma stai attento a quello che vuoi tu, a quello che tu desideri e alla tua visione, che non diventi una raffazzonata adattativa. Parafrasando Churchill: se cerhi di evitare la guerra accettando il disonore avrai comunque entrambi.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io posso comprendere che l'autostima possa significare qualcosa nella scelta di un tradimento quando essa venga riscoperta casualmente.
> Se io ho l'autostima sotto i piedi, uno sguardo particolare può darmi fibrillazione, un'attenzione in più può rinvigorirmi, e la tentazione di "stare meglio se non bene" domina la scelta.
> Ma se ho l'autostima a livello 0 non mi viene in mente di buttarmi a pesce nella mischia con individui conosciuti in rete.
> Ci vuole un certo coraggio e una buona consapevolezza di sé nell'approcciare sconosciuti arrivando a fornire il proprio numero telefonico e a progettare un tradimento.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se apri ancora bocca, esco di casa!
> 
> È un tentativo di costringerti a tacere, contro la tua volontà
> 
> ...


Ma che ne sai.... Magari per l'altro è un miracolo, che tu esca di casa :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se ti iscrivi in un sito d'incontri non lo fai per noia.
> Se la hai una vita piatta ci sono molte cose che puoi fare per ravvivarla.


Vuoi mettere un manico nuovo con tutto il contorno? Quello si ti ravviva tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Se (tu generico) smammi apro una bottiglia di prosecco, non so se mi spiego. Stare insieme a qualcuno non è un bene assoluto ed irrinunciabile, c'è un prezzo da pagare, sempre, e c'è qualcosa da incassare, sempre, ma come negli affari se il bilancio è in perdiata. Ciao.


Io non lo so se aprirei il prosecco.. se "pretendessi"  cose da una donna, e la risposta fosse la sua fuga, sinceramente credo che avrei davvero molta poca voglia di festeggiare.

Le cronache ci dicono che è più facile volino le coltellate Delle bollicine, quando si ha a che fare con soggetti pretenziosi di impostazione



Sul resto io sono d'accordo.

Poi ripeto.. se x stare con una donna dovessi "ricattarla" con vari
"Se stasera esci sparisco"
"Se non fai le lasagne niente teatro"
"Se non molli quel cellulare spacco tutto"

Io.. non potrei starci.. cioè.. non potrei proprio stare con "me stesso"... Prima ancora che con lei

È la forma del ricatto che mi irrigidisce

Anche avessi tutti i fogli e foglietti contratti accordi , tutti ma proprio tutti dalla mia parte


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere un manico nuovo con tutto il contorno? Quello si ti ravviva tutto.


Per iscriversi su quel sito va a colpo sicuro ... Na botta e via ... Sta senza pensieri....


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non lo so se aprirei il prosecco.. se "pretendessi"  cose da una donna, e la risposta fosse la sua fuga, sinceramente credo che avrei davvero molta poca voglia di festeggiare.  Sul resto io sono d'accordo.  Poi ripeto.. se x stare con una donna dovessi "ricattarla" con vari "Se stasera esci sparisco" "Se non fai le lasagne niente teatro" "Se non molli quel cellulare spacco tutto"  Io.. non potrei starci.. cioè.. non potrei proprio stare con "me stesso"... Prima ancora che con lei  È la forma del ricatto che mi irrigidisce  Anche avessi tutti i fogli e foglietti contratti accordi , tutti ma proprio tutti dalla mia parte


  Vedo che non mi sono spiegato. Stasera esci, fai le lasagne quando vuoi, e tieni pure il cellulare quanto ti pare, scopa in giro, lascia da soli i bambini, fai come io non ci fossi.... non puoi pretendere che io (io, capito?) stia con te se pensi di essere dentro ad una relazione senza tener conto di quello che io penso e voglio per me primariamente e per noi.


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non lo so se aprirei il prosecco.. se "pretendessi"  cose da una donna, e la risposta fosse la sua fuga, sinceramente credo che avrei davvero molta poca voglia di festeggiare.
> 
> Le cronache ci dicono che è più facile volino le coltellate Delle bollicine, quando si ha a che fare con soggetti pretenziosi
> 
> ...


....mmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.......................ma come ti attacchi alle parole, hai riempito 8 pagine per una quisquiglia 

è un'ovvietà che una relazione basata sui ricatti non funziona! Ma qui si parla proprio di altro!


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....mmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.......................ma come ti attacchi alle parole, hai riempito 8 pagine per una quisquiglia
> 
> è un'ovvietà che una relazione basata sui ricatti non funziona! Ma qui si parla proprio di altro!



quotissimissimo...mi domando se skorpio è così anche a casa......


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedo che non mi sono spiegato. Stasera esci, fai le lasagne quando vuoi, e tieni pure il cellulare quanto ti pare, scopa in giro, lascia da soli i bambini, fai come io non ci fossi.... non puoi pretendere che io (io, capito?) stia con te se pensi di essere dentro ad una relazione senza tener conto di quello che io penso e voglio per me primariamente e per noi.


Adesso ho capito, ma...

La "pretesa" va reclamata a viva voce rispetto all'altro

(Es: "stasera esco con le amiche a far bisboccia con dei maschioni per locali, e quando torno ti voglio sveglio e accudente. Capito?")

Io non ho letto questo genere di pretese da parte della moglie sua, in questo 3d

Ho perso pezzi?  ....


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> quotissimissimo...mi domando se skorpio è così anche a casa......


....qui le battute si sprecherebbero.....mi sa......


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito, ma...  La "pretesa" va reclamata a viva voce rispetto all'altro  (Es: "stasera esco con le amiche a far bisboccia con dei maschioni per locali, e quando torno ti voglio sveglio e accudente. Capito?")  Io non ho letto questo genere di pretese da parte della moglie sua, in questo 3d  Ho perso pezzi?  ....


  Skorpio, occhio che stasera ci escono davvero a far bisboccia le signore...... )


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> quotissimissimo...mi domando se skorpio è così anche a casa......





ermik ha detto:


> ....qui le battute si sprecherebbero.....mi sa......


Ma fatele pure le battute, sprecatevi :rotfl:

Che vi devo firmare l'autorizzazione? :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma fatele pure le battute, sprecatevi :rotfl:  Che vi devo firmare l'autorizzazione? :rotfl:


  Io comunque ti invio il risotto tete a tete con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque anche se la signora abbandona e rientra nei ranghi gli rimarrà sempre il dubbio: ma se?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Io comunque ti invio il risotto tete a tete con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


L'ho fatto solo perché sono stato ricattato


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....mmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.......................ma come ti attacchi alle parole, hai riempito 8 pagine per una quisquiglia
> 
> è un'ovvietà che una relazione basata sui ricatti non funziona! Ma qui si parla proprio di altro!


 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] non si attacca, lui veleggia tra le parole. Lascialo navigare , sa lui dove approdare. 
Tu non fare lo scoglio, così va via dritto.

Mi sento marittima oggi


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque anche se la signora abbandona e rientra nei ranghi gli rimarrà sempre il dubbio: ma se?


Ormai il seme del dubbio è piantato


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ormai il seme del dubbio è piantato


Appunto. Può inventarsi oltre il kamasutra ma penserà sempre a quello che poteva essere.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] non si attacca, lui veleggia tra le parole. Lascialo navigare , sa lui dove approdare.
> Tu non fare lo scoglio, così va via dritto.
> 
> Mi sento marittima oggi


Veleggio tra le parole per approdare alla FORMA :mexican:

Tranquilla.. è stato un loro modo per comunicarmi che gli ho rotto i coglioni :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veleggio tra le parole per approdare alla FORMA :mexican:
> 
> Tranquilla.. è stato un loro modo per comunicarmi che gli ho rotto i coglioni :rotfl: :rotfl:


avevo capito, per questo ho detto loro di non fare gli scogli.
Se non ti commentano finisci da solo, :rotfl:


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma fatele pure le battute, sprecatevi :rotfl:
> 
> Che vi devo firmare l'autorizzazione? :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> dopo quell'episodio ci siamo fatti delle gran scopate, perché comunque lei mi piace da morire e non la cambierei con nessun altra. Ma dentro di me qualcosa si è spezzato, temo che torni a mentirmi.


Accetta che questo ti ecciti e buttatici, scegli la libertà, scegli il piacere. Non hai nessun obbligo morale o legale che ti imponga di ribellarti per forza, di dire che qualcosa si è spezzato. Perchè in fondo lo sai benissimo che non si è spezzato nulla. Non piegare la testa.


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho fatto solo perché sono stato ricattato


....abbandona?????? ma mi sono perso qualcosa o la moglie si intrattiene ancora, di nascosto, con delle persone della Chat?????


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Accetta che questo ti ecciti e buttatici, scegli la libertà, scegli il piacere. Non hai nessun obbligo morale o legale che ti imponga di ribellarti per forza, di dire che qualcosa si è spezzato. Perchè in fondo lo sai benissimo che non si è spezzato nulla. Non piegare la testa.


Non è proprio così. Le gran scopate sono state da sempre un nostro modo di "riappacificarci" in qualche modo, dopo i tanti litigi che abbiamo avuto (per altri motivi, non legati alla fedeltà). e così è stato anche in questo caso, eravamo provati entrambi, esausti di discussioni, e alla fine siamo finiti a letto.

Mi potrebbe si far piacere che lei sia osservata (solo osservata) da altri, però non mi eccita affatto che lei si intrattenga in conversazioni compromettenti con altri, anzi mi fa incazzare e mi dispiace.

Giusto per chiarire la mia posizione.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dal dizionario
> 
> • Intimidazione, di carattere materiale o morale, con cui si costringe una persona a pagare una somma di denaro, a compiere atti contrari alla sua volontà
> 
> ...


Ma ci si sposa liberamente, quindi il legame che implica la fedeltà non è stato creato contro la volontà


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh...
> 
> Ma se tu hai un contratto con me, e il contratto e' valido ed efficace, non è che basta cambiare volontà per sentirsi " sotto ricatto", caro mio


Ecco :up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Danny!!!! Mi sono iscritta ora, ma è una terreno di caccia lì dentro!!!
> La maggior parte dei profili è lì per una trombata al volo!!! Leggendo i profilo di donna che cercano è lampante.


L’altro giorno su fb in un gruppo di interesse casalingo una ha chiesto chi aveva conosciuto il partner online. 
È stata una valanga di matrimoni con figli cominciati da incontri su Meetic e persino su Tinder. 
Anch’io conosco coppie stabili conosciutesi così.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci si sposa liberamente, quindi il legame che implica la fedeltà non è stato creato contro la volontà


Motivo in più per non essere io costretto a ricattati Perché tu rispetti quel legame liberamente contratto


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Le gran scopate sono state da sempre un nostro modo di "riappacificarci" in qualche modo, dopo i tanti litigi che abbiamo avuto (per altri motivi, non legati alla fedeltà). e così è stato anche in questo caso, eravamo provati entrambi, esausti di discussioni, e alla fine siamo finiti a letto.
> 
> Mi potrebbe si far piacere che lei sia osservata (solo osservata) da altri, però non mi eccita affatto che lei si intrattenga in conversazioni compromettenti con altri, anzi mi fa incazzare e mi dispiace.
> 
> Giusto per chiarire la mia posizione.


per questo non reggeresti l'ipotesi di lasciarla provare  esperienze extra


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo non reggeresti l'ipotesi di lasciarla provare  esperienze extra


Subito a tarpare le ali.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> ok, molte delle vostre parole mi stanno facendo riflettere e per questo vi ringrazio di cuore. Sto cercando di calmarmi e di usare al massimo la razionalità.
> 
> Non credo che la mia donna sia una che voglia andare a scopare a giro a vita, saltando da un c...o a un altro in continuazione. Sennò di occasioni per lasciarmi ne avrebbe avute tante. Prima del figlio e anche dopo. Non è dipendente da me economicamente e la casa dove stiamo è sua (e io ho comunque le mie risorse per trovarmi un altro posto, quindi legami di stretta necessità materiale non ce ne sono).
> 
> ...


Sento qualche affinità con il tradimento che ho subito quattro anni fa.
'Bambino di 4 anni', 'contesto sociale dinamico'.
Anch'io la scoprii PRIMA che succedesse qualcosa, e messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità mi giurò che non sarebbe mai successo nulla. 
E invece due mesi dopo la 'scoperta' iniziò la storia con l'altro, segno che le sue rassicurazioni non erano state altro che promesse al vento.
Quello che - quando cinque mesi dopo scoprii quello che stava succedendo - mi spaventò era stata anzitutto la pervicacia nel voler iniziare e coltivare una storia NONOSTANTE le rassicurazioni offerte PRIMA che la storia iniziasse davvero.
Quello che ho capito é che in certi casi accordare fiducia significa solo ed esclusivamente prenderla in quel posto.
Ma siccome nulla o quasi nasce per caso è abbastanza ovvio che quello che successe era evidentemente legato ad un bisogno, illegittimo e frivolo quanto si vuole, e al quale non c'era che una soluzione che, però, avrebbe portato una conseguenza.
La soluzione - a posteriori - sarebbe stata quella di vigilare attentamente affinché alle rassicurazioni seguissero i fatti e che, qualora non fosse andata così (come in effetti non è andata), sarebbe stato necessario un intervento teso a sopprimere sul nascere la storia.
La conseguenza però sarebbe sicuramente stata un'inasprirsi dei nostri rapporti.
Perché ?
Perchè come potrà confermarti qui più d'uno, quando sei 'in botta' per qualcun altro/a, la tua relazione ufficiale la vedi come un fastidioso ostacolo a quella 'clandestina', con tutto quello che ne consegue in termini di conflittualità.


----------



## random (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La soluzione - a posteriori - sarebbe stata quella di vigilare attentamente affinché alle rassicurazioni seguissero i fatti e che, qualora non fosse andata così (come in effetti non è andata), sarebbe stato necessario un intervento teso a sopprimere sul nascere la storia.
> La conseguenza però sarebbe sicuramente stata un'inasprirsi dei nostri rapporti.
> Perché ?
> Perchè come potrà confermarti qui più d'uno, quando sei 'in botta' per qualcun altro/a, la tua relazione ufficiale la vedi come un fastidioso ostacolo a quella 'clandestina', con tutto quello che ne consegue in termini di conflittualità.



Da quello che scrivi, sembra che qualunque cosa tu faccia il tradimento è inevitabile.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sento qualche affinità con il tradimento che ho subito quattro anni fa.
> 'Bambino di 4 anni', 'contesto sociale dinamico'.
> Anch'io la scoprii PRIMA che succedesse qualcosa, e messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità mi giurò che non sarebbe mai successo nulla.
> E invece due mesi dopo la 'scoperta' iniziò la storia con l'altro, segno che le sue rassicurazioni non erano state altro che promesse al vento.
> ...


La penso anche io come te. La tua esperienza del resto lo conferma. Si "torna nei ranghi" solo dopo esserne usciti, se si sente il bisogno di farlo lo si farà, comunque. Al massimo si cercherà di essere più discreti...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi, sembra che qualunque cosa tu faccia il tradimento è inevitabile.


La realtà è un pò più complessa a volte, e non è sempre (purtroppo e per fortuna) riconducibile a due colori, bianco e nero.
Non credo di aver scritto che è inevitabile, sicuramente ci sono situazioni nelle quali non è che ci sia poi molto da fare, almeno per impedire che accada.
Naturalmente, così come ognuno si sente libero (anche se non lo è) di tradire, è altrettanto evidente che chi è stato tradito rimane liberissimo di trarne le dovute conseguenze...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Al massimo si cercherà di essere più discreti...


Per quanto riguarda me e la mia compagna (l'ho tradita anch'io con modalità differenti, ma non divaghiamo) sappiamo benissimo che un'altra 'infrazione' non sarà tollerata.
Le ho detto più volte che, qualora dovesse intraprendere una storia con un'altra persona, gradirei mi fosse detto, in modo tale da fare le valigie ed andare via.
Quanto alla 'discrezione' beh, credo sia il minimo dovuto da qualsiasi traditore al tradito.
Se proprio non si può evitare di tradire (bisogna convincersi che è qualcosa che accade, che è accaduto e che accadrà sempre) che almeno si risparmi al tradito la pubblicità......anche se ovviamente l'essere 'discreti' nasce molto di più quale esigenza di salvarsi le chiappe che non quella di rispettare, almeno formalmente, il tradito...


----------



## random (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La realtà è un pò più complessa a volte, e non è sempre (purtroppo e per fortuna) riconducibile a due colori, bianco e nero.
> Non credo di aver scritto che è inevitabile, sicuramente ci sono situazioni nelle quali non è che ci sia poi molto da fare, almeno per impedire che accada.
> Naturalmente, così come ognuno si sente libero (anche se non lo è) di tradire, è altrettanto evidente che chi è stato tradito rimane liberissimo di trarne le dovute conseguenze...



Provo ad interpretare. Fermo restando che anche io credo che in molti casi, forse la maggior parte, ci sia poco da fare. Pensi, tuttavia, che negli altri casi una semplice "minaccia" sia insufficiente? Secondo me, ad esempio, anche quando esistono delle speranze di evitare il tradimento, se non si agisce con grande decisione è tutto inutile. In


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Provo ad interpretare. Fermo restando che anche io credo che in molti casi, forse la maggior parte, ci sia poco da fare. Pensi, tuttavia, che negli altri casi una semplice "minaccia" sia insufficiente? Secondo me, ad esempio, anche quando esistono delle speranze di evitare il tradimento, se non si agisce con grande decisione è tutto inutile. In


Ti assicuro che ho riflettuto PARECCHIO sull'argomento.
E sono arrivato ad una conclusione : se 'minacci' qualcuno per un semplice sospetto, per qualche complimento di troppo che - in quel momento - non ha portato a nulla di concreto stai semplicemente facendo la caccia alle streghe.
Cioè, stai minacciando conseguenze per qualcosa che NON è ancora successo.
Che è probabile che succeda ma che è anche probabile che non succeda.
Quanti sono i casi nei quali complimenti e avances NON hanno avuto alcun seguito ?
Parecchi, direi.
Quindi, a meno di non voler fare un buco nell'acqua (con due conseguenze : fare la figura del fesso sospettoso e contemporaneamente 'avvertire' il potenziale fedifrago che qualcosa la si è annusata) conviene intervenire quando c'è 'qualcosa', ovvero quando si ha la ragionevole certezza (sottolineo : ragionevole certezza) che sia davvero successo qualcosa tra i due.
A posteriori ho spesso pensato di aver sbagliato a non intervenire in maniera più decisa PRIMA che accadesse qualcosa fra i due, ma questo perchè poi quel 'qualcosa' si è effettivamente verificato.
E questo l'ho potuto appunto sapere solo DOPO.
Se non si fosse verificato, e fossi intervenuto, avrei con ogni probabilità fatto una ben magra figura.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sento qualche affinità con il tradimento che ho subito quattro anni fa.
> 'Bambino di 4 anni', 'contesto sociale dinamico'.
> Anch'io la scoprii PRIMA che succedesse qualcosa, e messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità mi giurò che non sarebbe mai successo nulla.
> E invece due mesi dopo la 'scoperta' iniziò la storia con l'altro, segno che le sue rassicurazioni non erano state altro che promesse al vento.
> ...





random ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi, sembra che qualunque cosa tu faccia il tradimento è inevitabile.


Avere la percezione che “a lui non frega niente” non è certamente un deterrente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

[video=youtube;wrvrq18EiJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrvrq18EiJs[/video]





random ha detto:


> Provo ad interpretare. Fermo restando che anche io credo che in molti casi, forse la maggior parte, ci sia poco da fare. Pensi, tuttavia, che negli altri casi una semplice "minaccia" sia insufficiente? Secondo me, ad esempio, anche quando esistono delle speranze di evitare il tradimento, se non si agisce con grande decisione è tutto inutile. In


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avere la percezione che “a lui non frega niente” non è certamente un deterrente.


...anzi...:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avere la percezione che “a lui non frega niente” non è certamente un deterrente.


...per quanto a molti fa comodo confondere quel 'a lui non frega niente' con la fiducia che normalmente si accorda all'altra persona..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...per quanto a molti fa comodo confondere quel 'a lui non frega niente' con la fiducia che normalmente si accorda all'altra persona..


Ma dopo che si sa...non c’è confusione.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dopo che si sa...non c’è confusione.


Si sa cosa ?
Chi sa ?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si sa cosa ?
> Chi sa ?


Se il (potenziale) tradito sa che c’è attrazione per un altro, non è più fiducia è indifferenza.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il (potenziale) tradito sa che c’è attrazione per un altro, non è più fiducia è indifferenza.


Mah, non so.
Razionalmente credo non si possa escludere che chi ci è vicino/a possa provare una forte simpatia per qualcun altro.
Però, appunto, un conto è una forte simpatia (chiamiamola così) che non porta a nulla di concreto, un'altra è la consapevolezza che ci sia ben altro....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mah, non so.
> Razionalmente credo non si possa escludere che chi ci è vicino/a possa provare una forte simpatia per qualcun altro.
> Però, appunto, un conto è una forte simpatia (chiamiamola così) che non porta a nulla di concreto, un'altra è la consapevolezza che ci sia ben altro....


Ma qui io sottolineavo l’importanza della reazione. Vi ho messo pure la canzone con la reazione giusta! 
[video=youtube;ayE2FmfVr-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayE2FmfVr-8[/video]


----------



## Loser (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè, stai minacciando conseguenze per *qualcosa che NON è ancora successo*.
> Che è probabile che succeda ma che è anche probabile che non succeda.
> Quanti sono i casi nei quali complimenti e avances NON hanno avuto alcun seguito ?
> Parecchi, direi.
> ...


Quel qualcosa sarebbe solo l'accoppiamento fisico? Qual'è la linea di demarcazione tra lecito e illecito?
Cioè, tu dici che se sospetti (hai ragionevoli sospetti, come nel mio caso: conversazioni whatsapp con un altro abbastanza poco fraintendibili) che lei voglia scopare con un altro, meglio far finta di non aver scoperto niente finchè lei non ci scopa davvero e poi cazziarla? Mah, io appena ho scoperto la conversazione whatsapp non ho aspettato nemmeno un paio d'ore per dirglielo...troppo impulsivo?
Certo è che erano conversazioni poco fraintendibili, però pur sempre solo conversazioni. Conoscendola, indecisa cronica e comunque credo non proprio spietata, potrebbe essere plausibile anche che alla fin fine non se la sarebbe sentita di portare a termine, forse le sarebbe bastato avere questa fantasia.
Ma io mi sono sentito tradito nella fiducia, questo mi ha impedito di aspettare di vedere cosa succedeva, io gliel'ho spiattellata subito la mia scoperta.
Rifletto...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quel qualcosa sarebbe solo l'accoppiamento fisico? Qual'è la linea di demarcazione tra lecito e illecito?
> Cioè, tu dici che se sospetti (hai ragionevoli sospetti, come nel mio caso: conversazioni whatsapp con un altro abbastanza poco fraintendibili) che lei voglia scopare con un altro, meglio far finta di non aver scoperto niente finchè lei non ci scopa davvero e poi cazziarla? Mah, io appena ho scoperto la conversazione whatsapp non ho aspettato nemmeno un paio d'ore per dirglielo...troppo impulsivo?
> Certo è che erano conversazioni poco fraintendibili, però pur sempre solo conversazioni. Conoscendola, indecisa cronica e comunque credo non proprio spietata, potrebbe essere plausibile anche che alla fin fine non se la sarebbe sentita di portare a termine, forse le sarebbe bastato avere questa fantasia.
> Ma io mi sono sentito tradito nella fiducia, questo mi ha impedito di aspettare di vedere cosa succedeva, io gliel'ho spiattellata subito la mia scoperta.
> Rifletto...


Se non è oggi sarà domani.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono ritrovato molto nel tuo racconto.
> Anch'io all'inizio non capivo.
> Quando sei legato da tanto tempo a una donna che ami pensi che i tuoi sentimenti siano anche i suoi e quando pensi di averla capita in realtà hai trovato solo delle rassicurazioni per tenere lontano il malessere da te.
> Quando tu l'hai autorizzata al sesso, in realtà volevi solo evitare che lei si allontanasse da te mentendo.
> ...


Vero, sono proprio le persone ansiose che, apparentemente , nella propia emotività ,(che spesso non controllano) arrivano a svelare il proprio intimo,e poi , imparano a gestire queste dinamiche: i tempi ed i modi in cui gestire ciò che devono comunque esternare; in quanto incapaci di trattenere le emozioni e le esperienze. Di fondo,persone insicure e volubili, apparentemente disarmate ed incapaci di sotterfugi, menzogne.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è che se l'è cercata era l'unica opportunità. Se non lavora una volta finite le faccende, il figlio a scuola. Si è messa sul pc ed è stata la cosa più semplice .
> Oggi non è che se la moglie fa la casalinga è al sicuro come una volta, dalle molestie di colleghi. Ci sono mezzi molto più pericolosi.


Anche una volta,scendeva quello del quarto piano;  senza PC, smartphone, tablet.....


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui siamo tutti traditi e traditori... e pochissimi hanno fatto le valigie. Quasi nessuno (mi viene in mente solo Brunetta) all'atto della scoperta del tradimento. Nessuno... prima.
> Quindi non pretendiamo dagli altri ciò che non abbiamo fatto noi.
> Poi... le regole vanno ribadite e confermate.
> Se ci si sposa una regola condivisa è quella della fedeltà.
> Ma se non è prevista  punizione per l'infrazione a una regola e viene manifestata tolleranza, come si può pretendere che essa venga giudicata rispettabile?


Giustissimo tutto.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che mia moglie mi dice, ogni tanto "se mi tradisci ti ammazzo".
> :carneval::carneval:
> Come dire... non pensare di passarla liscia.


Meglio Random allora; rischia la soffitta a vita...


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma sai..
> 
> Chi si sente "ricattato"  queste cose gli restano addosso, e le annusa al volo..
> 
> Io andrei sempre cauto con queste forme espressive, specialmente con chi dovrei teoricamente condividere un progetto di vita


Anche perché poi se la dissuasione non funziona, si deve mettere in atto il proposito. Sai che bello stare a casa dopo il tradimento ,perdipiú nemmeno concordato.....


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda la curiosità porta a fare cose strane. Io una volta mi sono collegata a un sito di pesca amotiriale, tipo quelle cose spettacolari che fanno vedere in tv.
> Mi aveva incuriosito proprio un intervento in una trasmissione.
> Potrebbe essere partito tutto da lì, ne hanno parlato a scopo pubblicitario in una trasmissione e poi è andata a curiosare.
> Non credo sia iniziata diversamente
> ...


Il pesce rappresentava però froidiananente la tua ambizione..... Lo stesso se si fosse trattato di una trasmissione per ornitologi...  Eh...eh...eh...


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Anche perché poi se la dissuasione non funziona, si deve mettere in atto il proposito. Sai che bello stare a casa dopo il tradimento ,perdipiú nemmeno concordato.....


Ma anche funzionasse, guarda :rotfl:

Se a mia moglie dicessi: "se tu fai.. io faccio.."

E cedesse disgraziatamente al mio ricatto, astenendosi da quanto avrebbe liberamente voluto fare (al netto di cosa avrebbe eventualmente voluto fare)  la piglierei istintivamente a ciaffate per una serata .. :rotfl:

Ciaffate vere, non metaforiche :carneval:


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> SE tu replichi a questo post, IO .....
> 
> Non c'è nessuna richiesta, è la formulazione di un ricatto, tendente a INIBIRE una tua possibile azione (che io temo)
> 
> ...


Sottolineare ciò che è pleonastico in un rapporto monogamico, è solo un  rafforzativo ed una richiesta di aiuto a lei. Il fatto, secondo me, è molto più semplice: si è venuta a creare una disparità di coinvolgimento tra i due e,come sempre accade in queste circostanze,la parte meno coinvolta e dipendente dall'altra,si affranca a livello emotivo,ricercando al di fuori della coppia ciò che è sempre mancato ,ma di cui non era consapevole in superficie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il pesce rappresentava però froidiananente la tua ambizione..... Lo stesso se si fosse trattato di una trasmissione per ornitologi...  Eh...eh...eh...


 nessuna ambizione, ma se ne sei così sicuro, avrai certamente sperimentato


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi anche un cartello di sosta vietata con l'indicazione della sanzione è un ricatto?
> Anche la sgridata e la minaccia della punizione a un bambino sono un ricatto?
> Minaccia e ricatto non sono la stessa cosa, esattamente come  sanzione e ricatto.
> Se io ti dico  "ti lascio se mi tradisci"  e tu mi rispondi "Ma questo a cui mi stai sottoponendo è un vile ricatto", io penso che tu stia mettendo sullo stesso piano il tradimento e il rapporto di coppia.


Bravo!


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dal dizionario
> 
> • Intimidazione, di carattere materiale o morale, con cui si costringe una persona a pagare una somma di denaro, a compiere atti contrari alla sua volontà
> 
> ...


Contrari alla volontà di tradire ??!!


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Contrari alla volontà di tradire ??!!


Ma io parlo in generale..

Del resto basta leggere tutto il 3d per rendersi conto che lei non ha mai detto a lui: "mio caro, è mia ferma volontà tradirti"!

Sono tutte fantasiose rappresentazioni ed estrapolazioni  individuali, completamente scollate da questa situazione.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io parlo in generale..
> 
> Del resto basta leggere tutto il 3d per rendersi conto che lei non ha mai detto a lui: "mio caro, è mia ferma volontà tradirti"!
> 
> Sono tutte fantasiose rappresentazioni ed estrapolazioni  individuali, completamente scollate da questa situazione.


E mo jo dice pure.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Danny!!!! Mi sono iscritta ora, ma è una terreno di caccia lì dentro!!!
> La maggior parte dei profili è lì per una trombata al volo!!! Leggendo i profilo di donna che cercano è lampante.


Hai cominciato la "pesca" a strascico
.....


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No che non sbagli!
> 
> Io ti concedo libertà...
> 
> ...


Adesso si capisce meglio.
Ma si torna alla casella di partenza: non è nemmeno necessario esplicitare le conseguenze (il ricatto come dici tu), ancorché si sia poi in grado di realizzarle, così come non è necessario il giuramento davanti ad un prete o un sindaco.....


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Le gran scopate sono state da sempre un nostro modo di "riappacificarci" in qualche modo, dopo i tanti litigi che abbiamo avuto (per altri motivi, non legati alla fedeltà). e così è stato anche in questo caso, eravamo provati entrambi, esausti di discussioni, e alla fine siamo finiti a letto.
> 
> Mi potrebbe si far piacere che lei sia osservata (solo osservata) da altri, però non mi eccita affatto che lei si intrattenga in conversazioni compromettenti con altri, anzi mi fa incazzare e mi dispiace.
> 
> Giusto per chiarire la mia posizione.


Non siamo tutti uguali; mia moglie se litigavamo non me la dava di certo!


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi, sembra che qualunque cosa tu faccia il tradimento è inevitabile.


Per quelli che stiamo commentando è stato così; poi ci sono quelli non scoperti....


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda me e la mia compagna (l'ho tradita anch'io con modalità differenti, ma non divaghiamo) sappiamo benissimo che un'altra 'infrazione' non sarà tollerata.
> Le ho detto più volte che, qualora dovesse intraprendere una storia con un'altra persona, gradirei mi fosse detto, in modo tale da fare le valigie ed andare via.
> Quanto alla 'discrezione' beh, credo sia il minimo dovuto da qualsiasi traditore al tradito.
> Se proprio non si può evitare di tradire (bisogna convincersi che è qualcosa che accade, che è accaduto e che accadrà sempre) che almeno si risparmi al tradito la pubblicità......anche se ovviamente l'essere 'discreti' nasce molto di più quale esigenza di salvarsi le chiappe che non quella di rispettare, almeno formalmente, il tradito...


Il tradimento annunciato non è tradimento....
La "pubblicità" aggiunge mancanza di rispetto ad un atto irrispettoso; ed è pure peggio del fatto in se.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quel qualcosa sarebbe solo l'accoppiamento fisico? Qual'è la linea di demarcazione tra lecito e illecito? Cioè, tu dici che se sospetti (hai ragionevoli sospetti, come nel mio caso: conversazioni whatsapp con un altro abbastanza poco fraintendibili) che lei voglia scopare con un altro, meglio far finta di non aver scoperto niente finchè lei non ci scopa davvero e poi cazziarla? Mah, io appena ho scoperto la conversazione whatsapp non ho aspettato nemmeno un paio d'ore per dirglielo...troppo impulsivo? Certo è che erano conversazioni poco fraintendibili, però pur sempre solo conversazioni. Conoscendola, indecisa cronica e comunque credo non proprio spietata, potrebbe essere plausibile anche che alla fin fine non se la sarebbe sentita di portare a termine, forse le sarebbe bastato avere questa fantasia. Ma io mi sono sentito tradito nella fiducia, questo mi ha impedito di aspettare di vedere cosa succedeva, io gliel'ho spiattellata subito la mia scoperta. Rifletto...


  Lo dico senza polemica, davvero, ma hai tutta l'aria di essere inadeguato a difenderti da questa situazione, se tua moglie è appena un po' scaltra e intenzionata a farsi nuove esperienze questo tuo atteggiamento a metà strada tra l'incertezza e l'accettazione ti porterà a trovarti un palco in testa ed in prospettiva a trovarti la famiglia disfatta. Guarda che la linea di demarcazione tra coinvolgimento fisico ed emotivo è più labile di quello che pensi, il passo tra le due cose è più vicino di quello che ti aspetti e le conseguenze positive sono una illusione.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se non è oggi sarà domani.


  Temo di si.


----------



## Loser (9 Marzo 2018)

*riformulo*

Dato che (quasi) tutti i vostri commenti mi hanno portato a riflettere e fornito spunti senza dubbio interessanti, provo a riformulare quanto accaduto, per cercare di spiegare al meglio quali sono le mie intenzioni:

- Io ho scoperto l'intenzione di tradire, non il tradimento. Se poi sarebbe successo o meno, non lo so. Mi sono comunque sentito tradito nella fiducia e un po' preso in giro.

- Nonostante tutto sono innamorato della mia donna, ammetto che questo è il più forte motivo che mi ha spinto a non mandarla immediatamente a quel paese e ad andarmene di casa.

- Forse un po' in confusione e, come qualcuno ha detto per paura di perderla, le ho detto che io non potevo tollerare menzogne e sotterfugi tra di noi, dopo tanti anni veramente splendidi passati insieme. Quindi se voleva "solo" provare l'ebrezza di scopare con un altro, che lo facesse, ma me lo doveva dire. E le ho anche fatto ben presente che non so che reazione avrei potuto avere (se sarei riuscito a restare con lei o no). Non mi piace fare il cornuto felice, il mio era un modo per dirle: chiediti cosa vuoi di più, se la rinuncia a quello che potrebbe essere un'emozione diversa ti deve consumare, fallo. poi vedremo che succederà. almeno se ci separeremo non ci saranno rancori. prenderemo coscienza inseme di non voler più continuare insieme la nostra vita ma continueremo a stimarci, anche e soprattutto per il bene di nostro figlio, che viene prima di tutto e io mi auguro che abbia dei genitori sereni e maturi, che siano separati o meno non importa. Le volevo far capire questo insomma. Che se aveva intenzione di continuare a fare qualcosa di nascosto, la storia sarebbe finita male, molto male. E ci avremmo rimesso parecchio tutti: lei, io e nostro figlio di conseguenza. Ma siccome io sono ancora innamorato di lei, voglio che sia lei a decidere, non vedo giusto che mi lasci tutto in mano a me. Che decida lei ora quale scelta fare! 
Qualcuno riesce a capirmi cazzo?!


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso si capisce meglio.
> Ma si torna alla casella di partenza: non è nemmeno necessario esplicitare le conseguenze (il ricatto come dici tu), ancorché si sia poi in grado di realizzarle, così come non è necessario il giuramento davanti ad un prete o un sindaco.....


Esatto.

Infatti io ho parlato di "forma del ricatto"

Semplicemente, se ritengo il caso,  agisco. Punto


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Dato che (quasi) tutti i vostri commenti mi hanno portato a riflettere e fornito spunti senza dubbio interessanti, provo a riformulare quanto accaduto, per cercare di spiegare al meglio quali sono le mie intenzioni:
> 
> - Io ho scoperto l'intenzione di tradire, non il tradimento. Se poi sarebbe successo o meno, non lo so. Mi sono comunque sentito tradito nella fiducia e un po' preso in giro.
> 
> ...


Io ho capito.
E ti ho detto che se non è chiaro che per te sarebbe un dolore indicibile diventa una licenza di agire e che, se anche stesse solo giocando interpretando la parte della seduttrice e/o della innamorata da adulta e non solo come l’ha vissuta ai tempi quando era una ragazzina, la porterebbe a concretizzare.


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> ....................
> . Che decida lei ora quale scelta fare!
> Qualcuno riesce a capirmi cazzo?!


Può decidere solo lei cosa fare....con ben consce tutte le conseguenze del caso, credo che solo su questo tu possa dire qualcosa...ma magari in maniera più chiara e decisa di come hai fatto fino adesso


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

Ma alla fine se lo fa, con tua licenza, tu che fai?


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Dato che (quasi) tutti i vostri commenti mi hanno portato a riflettere e fornito spunti senza dubbio interessanti, provo a riformulare quanto accaduto, per cercare di spiegare al meglio quali sono le mie intenzioni:  - Io ho scoperto l'intenzione di tradire, non il tradimento. Se poi sarebbe successo o meno, non lo so. Mi sono comunque sentito tradito nella fiducia e un po' preso in giro.  - Nonostante tutto sono innamorato della mia donna, ammetto che questo è il più forte motivo che mi ha spinto a non mandarla immediatamente a quel paese e ad andarmene di casa.  - Forse un po' in confusione e, come qualcuno ha detto per paura di perderla, le ho detto che io non potevo tollerare menzogne e sotterfugi tra di noi, dopo tanti anni veramente splendidi passati insieme. Quindi se voleva "solo" provare l'ebrezza di scopare con un altro, che lo facesse, ma me lo doveva dire. E le ho anche fatto ben presente che non so che reazione avrei potuto avere (se sarei riuscito a restare con lei o no). Non mi piace fare il cornuto felice, il mio era un modo per dirle: chiediti cosa vuoi di più, se la rinuncia a quello che potrebbe essere un'emozione diversa ti deve consumare, fallo. poi vedremo che succederà. almeno se ci separeremo non ci saranno rancori. prenderemo coscienza inseme di non voler più continuare insieme la nostra vita ma continueremo a stimarci, anche e soprattutto per il bene di nostro figlio, che viene prima di tutto e io mi auguro che abbia dei genitori sereni e maturi, che siano separati o meno non importa. Le volevo far capire questo insomma. Che se aveva intenzione di continuare a fare qualcosa di nascosto, la storia sarebbe finita male, molto male. E ci avremmo rimesso parecchio tutti: lei, io e nostro figlio di conseguenza. Ma siccome io sono ancora innamorato di lei, voglio che sia lei a decidere, non vedo giusto che mi lasci tutto in mano a me. Che decida lei ora quale scelta fare!  Qualcuno riesce a capirmi cazzo?!


  E tu lo riescia capire che le sue decisioni per il futuro non dipendono solo da lei (che se fosse per lei probabilmente lo avrebbe già fatto) ma dipendono anche da te? Lo capisci o no che in questa situazione sei anche attore e non sei in platea ad assistere allo sfascio del tuo matrimonio? Cerca di riaccendere in lei il sentimento, portala a ballare, vai a fare terapia di coppia, o preparati le valige, ma falle sentire che ci sei cazzo, per una donna non c'è niente di peggio che avere a che fare con un indeciso o un fantasma. O pensi di rifuggire dalle tue di responsabilità lasciandola sola a trovare il bandolo della matassa? Per me è così la faccenda.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E tu lo riescia capire che le sue decisioni per il futuro non dipendono solo da lei (che se fosse per lei probabilmente lo avrebbe già fatto) ma dipendono anche da te? Lo capisci o no che in questa situazione sei anche attore e non sei in platea ad assistere allo sfascio del tuo matrimonio? Cerca di riaccendere in lei il sentimento, portala a ballare, vai a fare terapia di coppia, o preparati le valige, ma falle sentire che ci sei cazzo, per una donna non c'è niente di peggio che avere a che fare con un indeciso o un fantasma. O pensi di rifuggire dalle tue di responsabilità lasciandola sola a trovare il bandolo della matassa? Per me è così la faccenda.


Ormai il tarlo è ben radicato. Ha bisogno di cazzo novello.


----------



## void (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Dato che (quasi) tutti i vostri commenti mi hanno portato a riflettere e fornito spunti senza dubbio interessanti, provo a riformulare quanto accaduto, per cercare di spiegare al meglio quali sono le mie intenzioni:
> 
> - Io ho scoperto l'intenzione di tradire, non il tradimento. Se poi sarebbe successo o meno, non lo so. Mi sono comunque sentito tradito nella fiducia e un po' preso in giro.
> 
> ...


Sei stato chiaro. E comprensibile.
Poi ognuno ti risponde per quello che pensa o farebbe lui. E siccome un po' di esperienza in merito la gente (a parte chi cazzeggia) che scrive qui l'ha avuta, tu sei libero di prendere tutti gli spunti di riflessione che vuoi. Sta a te elaborarli al meglio in funzione della tua situazione.

Personalmente, quello che mi sento di dirti è che forse dovresti provare a gestire le sue nuove pulsioni all'interno del vostro rapporto. La strada non te la so indicare. Forse qualcuno più esperto può darvi consigli.

Capisco che piuttosto che passare attraverso l'inganno tu preferisca che lei faccia le cose alla luce del sole. 
Ma non ti devi illudere che la cosa si possa risolvere con una botta e via. E' un sentiero che una volta aperto lo si percorre con molta facilità. E tornare indietro non è facile.
Fai attenzione che la tua apertura non venga fraintesa e diventi un alibi. Certe dinamiche sono molto difficili da gestire, e alla fine solo tu sai cosa sei veramente in grado di accettare.

Chiediti se sei in grado di sopportare il fatto che lei esca di casa per incontrarsi con qualcun altro mentre aspetti tranquillo in salotto il suo ritorno, in nome della salvezza della vostra unione. Poi decidi, se sarà necessario.


----------



## Loser (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito.
> E ti ho detto che se non è chiaro che per te sarebbe un dolore indicibile diventa una licenza di agire e che, se anche stesse solo giocando interpretando la parte della seduttrice e/o della innamorata da adulta e non solo come l’ha vissuta ai tempi quando era una ragazzina, la porterebbe a concretizzare.



Senza dubbio sarebbe doloroso, ma che fare giunti a questo punto? Troncare tutto?
Io l'ho fatto per darci un'ultima possibilità. Se concretizzasse dicendomelo, forse si renderebbe conto che non è in realtà quello che vuole, che a volte si possono avere fantasie e farle rimanere tali. E allora potremmo ricominciare e andare avanti, sempre che il mio dolore non diventi così insopportabile. Ma davvero non si può scindere il sesso dai sentimenti? Potrebbe certo anche succedere che dopo il concretizzarsi io non ce la faccia a reggere, ne sono perfettamente consapevole.
Ma nemmeno la voglio tenere con me a tutti costi. Come ho detto, non abbiamo legami di necessità materiali (casa, soldi ecc...). Se poi decide che l'amore che ha per me non è più abbastanza, di quello non potrei certo fargliene una colpa.

Ma se dovessi sapere che mi inganna e fa qualcosa di nascosto, fino in fondo, so per certo che reagirei molto, molto male. e a quel punto sarebbe un po' uno sfacelo. e noi abbiamo un bambino e io per quel motivo non voglio che questo accada.

Ha un senso quello che dico o sto sragionando?


----------



## Outdider (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Dato che (quasi) tutti i vostri commenti mi hanno portato a riflettere e fornito spunti senza dubbio interessanti, provo a riformulare quanto accaduto, per cercare di spiegare al meglio quali sono le mie intenzioni:
> 
> - Io ho scoperto l'intenzione di tradire, non il tradimento. Se poi sarebbe successo o meno, non lo so. Mi sono comunque sentito tradito nella fiducia e un po' preso in giro.
> 
> ...


Sei stato ultra chiaro


----------



## Loser (9 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ormai il tarlo è ben radicato. Ha bisogno di cazzo novello.



Che profondità... Ma fatti a fare una scopata va che è meglio... Che gusto ci sarà mai a scorreggiare con la tastiera ancora lo devo capire...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Che profondità... Ma fatti a fare una scopata va che è meglio... Che gusto ci sarà mai a scorreggiare con la tastiera ancora lo devo capire...


La profondità è il cazzo che trapanera’ tua moglie a fondo. Vuoi filosofeggiare? Fa pure.


----------



## francoff (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Dato che (quasi) tutti i vostri commenti mi hanno portato a riflettere e fornito spunti senza dubbio interessanti, provo a riformulare quanto accaduto, per cercare di spiegare al meglio quali sono le mie intenzioni:
> 
> - Io ho scoperto l'intenzione di tradire, non il tradimento. Se poi sarebbe successo o meno, non lo so. Mi sono comunque sentito tradito nella fiducia e un po' preso in giro.
> 
> ...


si capisce perfettamente, l unico dubbio è che tua moglie invece non capisca come l hai spiegata ma come disinteresse nei suoi confronti.....visto quello che hai spiegato nel primo post riguardo ad essere molto presa come mamma e alle tue amicizie scapestrate...parlale della tua sofferenza parlale di voi di cosa siete l uno per l altra...aprile il tuo cuore come facevi sicuramente un tempo ma che da un po' non fai...comunque in bocca al lupo


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Ma se poi lei ci prende gusto ???
Intanto o una o due che cambia??


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Senza dubbio sarebbe doloroso, ma che fare giunti a questo punto? Troncare tutto?
> Io l'ho fatto per darci un'ultima possibilità. Se concretizzasse dicendomelo, forse si renderebbe conto che non è in realtà quello che vuole, che a volte si possono avere fantasie e farle rimanere tali. E allora potremmo ricominciare e andare avanti, sempre che il mio dolore non diventi così insopportabile. Ma davvero *non si può scindere il sesso dai sentimenti?* Potrebbe certo anche succedere che dopo il concretizzarsi io non ce la faccia a reggere, ne sono perfettamente consapevole.
> Ma nemmeno la voglio tenere con me a tutti costi. Come ho detto, non abbiamo legami di necessità materiali (casa, soldi ecc...). Se poi decide che l'amore che ha per me non è più abbastanza, di quello non potrei certo fargliene una colpa.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c’entrano i sentimenti con uno con cui chatta.
Sono emozioni.
È principalmente una cosa autoreferenziale.
Non avete mai giocato a far finta di non conoscervi o qualunque gioco di ruolo?
È un gioco, ma è evidente che ...tu ci stai e lei pure.
Quel gioco tra voi è come giocare a poker tra voi. Divertente, ma i soldi sono sempre quelli.
Giocare a poker davvero e poter vincere o perdere è più eccitante e pauroso.
Ma il sesso ha un valore strumentale.
Mi spiego?
Allora se dici che può giocare lei giocherà sul piano delle emozioni.
Ma se giocasse a poker la casa glielo lasceresti fare?
Non credo.
E le diresti anche che sei preoccupato per lei, non solo per i soldi.


----------



## Frithurik (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Che profondità... Ma fatti a fare una scopata va che è meglio... Che gusto ci sarà mai a scorreggiare con la tastiera ancora lo devo capire...


Perche' non ha una cazzo a che fare.
Rompere i coglioni e la sua missione.


----------



## Frithurik (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Dato che (quasi) tutti i vostri commenti mi hanno portato a riflettere e fornito spunti senza dubbio interessanti, provo a riformulare quanto accaduto, per cercare di spiegare al meglio quali sono le mie intenzioni:
> 
> - Io ho scoperto l'intenzione di tradire, non il tradimento. Se poi sarebbe successo o meno, non lo so. Mi sono comunque sentito tradito nella fiducia e un po' preso in giro.
> 
> ...


Lei cosa ti ha risposto. Ha capito il male che ti ha fatto?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Perche' non ha una cazzo a che fare.
> Rompere i coglioni e la sua missione.


Certo che fate na bella cocchia e’ cornuti mancavi solo tu ora potete mettere il : COMPLETO.


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2018)

Sì, anche io penso che se avesse bisogno di scopare avrebbe avuto un sacco di occasioni. Sta cercando emozioni, sta cercando di ricostruirsi un'identità di donna, fuori dal ruolo di mamma, ma è in conflitto paradossalmente con il ruolo di mamma realizzata(che cerca di apparire, amando indubbiamente e realment il suo bimbo). Ho 38 anni anch'io, due gravidanze in 26 mesi, passata da vita mondana e concertoni a pannolini e pappette. Lasciato il mio lavoro, tutto sommato gratificante, passata dal vestirsi e truccarsi per andare in ufficio all'imbruttimento piu totale. Due anni di vita da reclusa, in quello stato pietoso avevo bisogno di una lucina che mi facesse sentire ancora donna. Ora il piccolo ha cominciato l asiloe io sto riprendendo spazi vitali. No non concederle comprensione. Se vuole tradire sia brava a non farsi beccare altrimenti le conseguenze le pagherete tutti. Spronala a riprendere a lavorare, ad uscire... in tutti i modi, anche facendo leva sul suo orgoglio. Si è rinchiusa in una gabbia che la rassicura. Falla uscire di forza da lì.


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Certo che fate na bella cocchia e’ cornuti mancavi solo tu ora potete mettere il : COMPLETO.


Ma che problemi hai?


----------



## Frithurik (9 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Certo che fate na bella cocchia e’ cornuti mancavi solo tu ora potete mettere il : COMPLETO.


Stasera pastina con olio (abbondante) perche' sei stitico, e a letto.
P.s. Non dimenticare il pannolone.
Ciao.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Stasera pastina con olio (abbondante) perche' sei stitico, e a letto.
> P.s. Non dimenticare il pannolone.
> Ciao.


Sempre le stesse cose dici? Cambia registro o le radici cornifere ti hanno bloccato il cervello? Ciao fritturina


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma qui io sottolineavo l’importanza della reazione. Vi ho messo pure la canzone con la reazione giusta!
> [video=youtube;ayE2FmfVr-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayE2FmfVr-8[/video]


Grazie Brunetta, ma se mi posti questa roba mi sento male...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma che problemi hai?


Sicuramente non i tuoi cara bettina.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il tradimento annunciato non è tradimento....


D'accordo.
Diciamo allora che se dovesse intraprendere un'altra relazione vorrei esserne messo al corrente quanto prima in modo da definire il rapporto una volta per tutte.



stany ha detto:


> La "pubblicità" aggiunge mancanza di rispetto ad un atto irrispettoso; ed è pure peggio del fatto in se.


D'accordissimo.


----------



## random (9 Marzo 2018)

Se accetti un tradimento per rimanere insieme a lei entri in un discorso diverso. Cuckoldismo oppure sofferenza. Nel primo caso non c'è nulla di male, ognuno di noi vive la prorpia vita come crede. Nel secondo caso invece vivresti dei momenti terribili. Che io personalmente cercherei di evitare. In qualunque modo lecito. Perchè se il futuro che ti sta preparando è un futuro di sofferenza allora è meglio tagliare subito e cercare di rifarsi una vita. Hai tutto il tempo. Quindi, al tuo posto cercherei di capire bene le mie aspirazioni e poi agirei di conseguenza. Probabilmente hai ancora un po di tempo a disposizione per decidere, ma non sprecarlo.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quindi se voleva "solo" provare l'ebrezza di scopare con un altro, che lo facesse, ma me lo doveva dire. E le ho anche fatto ben presente che non so che reazione avrei potuto avere (se sarei riuscito a restare con lei o no). Non mi piace fare il cornuto felice


Papale papale : è evidente che, se lo facesse, ti incazzeresti come una jena.
Del resto, ti sei già incazzato parecchio e quello che hai scoperto è solo un flirt virtuale, per quanto esplicito.
Fossi in te farei due cose : 
a) le direi chiaramente che, se dovesse succedere, non lo tollereresti, con tutte le conseguenze del caso ;
b) cercherei quanto più possibile di monitorare i suoi 'movimenti', anche controllandole il telefono. 
Insomma, fidarsi è bene...


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Dato che (quasi) tutti i vostri commenti mi hanno portato a riflettere e fornito spunti senza dubbio interessanti, provo a riformulare quanto accaduto, per cercare di spiegare al meglio quali sono le mie intenzioni:
> 
> - Io ho scoperto l'intenzione di tradire, non il tradimento. Se poi sarebbe successo o meno, non lo so. Mi sono comunque sentito tradito nella fiducia e un po' preso in giro.
> 
> ...



O mi sto rimbambendo (sarà l'età) o da qualche parte in questo post hai scritto che dopo la tua scoperta hai parlato con tua moglie e lei ha cancellato i contatti di meetic ma successivamente hai scoperto che con uno continua a parlarci. Help me


----------



## random (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Papale papale : è evidente che, se lo facesse, ti incazzeresti come una jena.
> Del resto, ti sei già incazzato parecchio e quello che hai scoperto è solo un flirt virtuale, per quanto esplicito.
> Fossi in te farei due cose :
> a) le direi chiaramente che, se dovesse succedere, non lo tollereresti, con tutte le conseguenze del caso ;
> ...



Invece secondo me è un po combattuto. Non è così scontata la sua reazione, sopratutto se si arrivasse al risultato finale per gradi...


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Senza dubbio sarebbe doloroso, ma che fare giunti a questo punto? Troncare tutto?
> Io l'ho fatto per darci un'ultima possibilità. Se concretizzasse dicendomelo, forse si renderebbe conto che non è in realtà quello che vuole, che a volte si possono avere fantasie e farle rimanere tali. E allora potremmo ricominciare e andare avanti, sempre che il mio dolore non diventi così insopportabile. Ma davvero non si può scindere il sesso dai sentimenti? Potrebbe certo anche succedere che dopo il concretizzarsi io non ce la faccia a reggere, ne sono perfettamente consapevole.
> Ma nemmeno la voglio tenere con me a tutti costi. Come ho detto, non abbiamo legami di necessità materiali (casa, soldi ecc...). Se poi decide che l'amore che ha per me non è più abbastanza, di quello non potrei certo fargliene una colpa.
> 
> ...


...ma già ti ha ingannato (mentito) indipendentemente da fatto che ha fatto sesso o meno con un altro questo è quello che "credo" ti stiamo dicendo e non puoi rimanere "immobile" 8devi prendere una posizione netta).


----------



## francoff (9 Marzo 2018)

Non ho letto tutto per cui , forse, ti ripeterò cose già dette . Tua moglie ha una relazione , anche se virtuale , e' una relazione . Scambiarsi foto , messaggi e telefonate e' interagire dare e ricevere emozioni , non amore , ma emozioni si . Lei sta cercando qualcosa e' debole non lasciare a lui campo libero . Gli dirà di tutto su di te di lei su di voi per raggiungere il suo scopo. Se tua moglie cercasse solo un cazzo nuovo da provare avrebbe trovato il tempo e modo . Se ha posticipato vuol dire che sente che ha bisogno di qualcosa ma non è sicura che lo voglia non da te . Parlale , non accusarla , parlale di te di cosa sei tu per lei e lei per te . Parlale di voi di cosa vi ha fatto innamorare e se tu sei ancora il ragazzo che le faceva battere il cuore . Non dirle vai , la sminuiresti , le daresti lo spunto per andare è un regalo a lui . Non sarebbe una botta e via , una scopata fatta in una sera in vacanza da sola , hanno già parlato si sono accarezzati L anima , dopo sarà difficile rimettere a posto i pezzi . Sii però risoluto nel dirle del tuo amore che però ha bisogno di lei al 100 per 100 . Io dissi a mia moglie che non avrei combattuto contro L altro ma avrei lottato per noi . Falle sentire che L ami ma che non sarai disposto a divederla con nessuno . In bocca al lupo


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Lei quindi mi dice che cancellerà tutti i contatti che aveva (erano 4 credo), che tanto non erano persone che la interessavano e che tutto era stato un gioco. Io però parlando con lei lo sento che qualcosa mi nasconde, che non me la racconta tutta, e...2 giorni dopo faccio una cosa che non avevo mai fatto in 17 anni insieme: vado a guardarle il telefono (che pure ha il blocco, non chiedetemi come ma al 3 tentativo ho azzeccato i tocchi...boh quando si dice il destino). in effetti aveva cancellato tutti le conversazioni, tutte tranne una però, che era stata archiviata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie Brunetta, ma se mi posti questa roba mi sento male...


Trova qualcosa di tuo gusto che trasmetta il concetto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto per cui , forse, ti ripeterò cose già dette . Tua moglie ha una relazione , anche se virtuale , e' una relazione . Scambiarsi foto , messaggi e telefonate e' interagire dare e ricevere emozioni , non amore , ma emozioni si . Lei sta cercando qualcosa e' debole non lasciare a lui campo libero . Gli dirà di tutto su di te di lei su di voi per raggiungere il suo scopo. Se tua moglie cercasse solo un cazzo nuovo da provare avrebbe trovato il tempo e modo . Se ha posticipato vuol dire che sente che ha bisogno di qualcosa ma non è sicura che lo voglia non da te . Parlale , non accusarla , parlale di te di cosa sei tu per lei e lei per te . Parlale di voi di cosa vi ha fatto innamorare e se tu sei ancora il ragazzo che le faceva battere il cuore . Non dirle vai , la sminuiresti , le daresti lo spunto per andare è un regalo a lui . Non sarebbe una botta e via , una scopata fatta in una sera in vacanza da sola , hanno già parlato si sono accarezzati L anima , dopo sarà difficile rimettere a posto i pezzi . Sii però risoluto nel dirle del tuo amore che però ha bisogno di lei al 100 per 100 . Io dissi a mia moglie che non avrei combattuto contro L altro ma avrei lottato per noi . Falle sentire che L ami ma che non sarai disposto a divederla con nessuno . In bocca al lupo


È quello che ho detto anch’io.


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La profondità è il cazzo che trapanera’ tua moglie a fondo. Vuoi filosofeggiare? Fa pure.


delicatissimo


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> delicatissimo


Menatevela/o che almeno godete. Ma dite le cose come stanno. Vi siete chiesti se le corna non sono diretta conseguenza del vostro menarvel*?


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Menatevela/o che almeno godete. Ma dite le cose come stanno. Vi siete chiesti se le corna non sono diretta conseguenza del vostro menarvel*?


delicatissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Hai cominciato la "pesca" a strascico
> .....


no non ci sono più entrata, era solo curiosità. Non ho bisogno di andare in quei siti


----------



## Annina123 (9 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sì, anche io penso che se avesse bisogno di scopare avrebbe avuto un sacco di occasioni. Sta cercando emozioni, sta cercando di ricostruirsi un'identità di donna, fuori dal ruolo di mamma, ma è in conflitto paradossalmente con il ruolo di mamma realizzata(che cerca di apparire, amando indubbiamente e realment il suo bimbo). Ho 38 anni anch'io, due gravidanze in 26 mesi, passata da vita mondana e concertoni a pannolini e pappette. Lasciato il mio lavoro, tutto sommato gratificante, passata dal vestirsi e truccarsi per andare in ufficio all'imbruttimento piu totale. Due anni di vita da reclusa, in quello stato pietoso avevo bisogno di una lucina che mi facesse sentire ancora donna. Ora il piccolo ha cominciato l asiloe io sto riprendendo spazi vitali. No non concederle comprensione. Se vuole tradire sia brava a non farsi beccare altrimenti le conseguenze le pagherete tutti. Spronala a riprendere a lavorare, ad uscire... in tutti i modi, anche facendo leva sul suo orgoglio. Si è rinchiusa in una gabbia che la rassicura. Falla uscire di forza da lì.


Anche secondo me è proprio questo il punto... mi piace l'ultima frase! Quella è la soluzione!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto per cui , forse, ti ripeterò cose già dette . Tua moglie ha una relazione , anche se virtuale , e' una relazione . Scambiarsi foto , messaggi e telefonate e' interagire dare e ricevere emozioni , non amore , ma emozioni si . Lei sta cercando qualcosa e' debole non lasciare a lui campo libero . Gli dirà di tutto su di te di lei su di voi per raggiungere il suo scopo. Se tua moglie cercasse solo un cazzo nuovo da provare avrebbe trovato il tempo e modo . Se ha posticipato vuol dire che sente che ha bisogno di qualcosa ma non è sicura che lo voglia non da te . Parlale , non accusarla , parlale di te di cosa sei tu per lei e lei per te . Parlale di voi di cosa vi ha fatto innamorare e se tu sei ancora il ragazzo che le faceva battere il cuore . Non dirle vai , la sminuiresti , le daresti lo spunto per andare è un regalo a lui . Non sarebbe una botta e via , una scopata fatta in una sera in vacanza da sola , hanno già parlato si sono accarezzati L anima , dopo sarà difficile rimettere a posto i pezzi . Sii però risoluto nel dirle del tuo amore che però ha bisogno di lei al 100 per 100 . Io dissi a mia moglie che non avrei combattuto contro L altro ma avrei lottato per noi . Falle sentire che L ami ma che non sarai disposto a divederla con nessuno . In bocca al lupo


Quoto
E fallo nel modo più deciso possibile
Lei deve capire cosa rappresenta  per te e cosa sta rischiando di perdere rincorrendo il nulla
Un atteggiamento come il tuo la allontana ancora di più perché la fa sentire poco importante


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Che profondità... Ma fatti a fare una scopata va che è meglio... Che gusto ci sarà mai a scorreggiare con la tastiera ancora lo devo capire...


È un modo prosaico di dire la verità,quella di Blaise.....


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È un modo prosaico di dire la verità,quella di Blaise.....



infatti è un suo modo senza "filtri" di dire quello che pensa, "la cruda verità"


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> infatti è un suo modo senza "filtri" di dire quello che pensa, "la cruda verità"


Ma quando si racchiude in poche parole un concetto si toglie il giocattolino delle esternazioni pippose.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quando si racchiude in poche parole un concetto si toglie il giocattolino delle esternazioni pippose.


Ma in ballo qui c'è l'am (m)ore.... Non sono mica tutti delle pietre come te! Dovresti dare consigli ,come se tu fossi nei panni di Loser.Capiamo tutti che stai dall'altra parte,ma prova a sforzarti; del resto l'età e l'esperienza  potrebbero servire meglio alla discussione e a chi l'ha aperta


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma in ballo qui c'è l'am (m)ore.... Non sono mica tutti delle pietre come te! Dovresti dare consigli ,come se tu fossi nei panni di Loser.Capiamo tutti che stai dall'altra parte,ma prova a sforzarti; del resto l'età e l'esperienza  potrebbero servire meglio alla discussione e a chi l'ha aperta



...secondo me se si mette nei panni di Loser peggiorerebbe la situazione.......:rotfl:


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...secondo me se si mette nei panni di Loser peggiorerebbe la situazione.......:rotfl:


Eh.... l'ho so!


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il (potenziale) tradito sa che c’è attrazione per un altro, non è più fiducia è indifferenza.


Dici ?
Non sarei così categorico, forse perchè parto dal presupposto che l'attrazione per un'altra persona sia ogni tanto inevitabile...cioè, può capitare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dici ?
> Non sarei così categorico, forse perchè parto dal presupposto che l'attrazione per un'altra persona sia ogni tanto inevitabile...cioè, può capitare.


Mi riferivo all’atteggiamento descritto.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Mah, io appena ho scoperto la conversazione whatsapp non ho aspettato nemmeno un paio d'ore per dirglielo...troppo impulsivo?


Ognuno è fatto a modo suo, se sei impulsivo è abbastanza comprensibile che tu le abbia fatto sapere che sapevi e che non gradisci (eufemismo).
Lo sono stato anche io e sfido chiunque a rimanere freddo ed imperturbabille di fronte a certe 'scoperte'.
Per quel che riguarda la mia esperienza anche io le dissi immediatamente che non gradivo certe 'corrispondenze' e quando, dopo cinque mesi mi arrivò una lettera anonima che mi informava della sua 'frequentazione', esitai solo un paio di giorni prima di dirglielo (errore da principiante).
Ora, comunque, tua moglie sa che sai.
E non può ignorare tutte le possibili conseguenze.
Potrà fregarsene, ma certo non potrà far finta di nulla qualsiasi cosa dovesse succedere.


----------



## Loser (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Voglio dire che io sono una sostenitrice della condivisione del desiderio per altre persone, ma per alimentare la confidenza e l’intimità *non per dare una licenza premio.
> Se dai il via libera a una relazione sessuale Poi quella relazione si deve poter svolgere nei modi e nei tempi e nei termini che vanno bene a lei, non nel modo che tu puoi accettare.


E come si svolgerebbe la condivisione secondo te? Non sono ironico, mi interessa sapere davvero un punto di vista diverso, soprattutto da parte di una donna. Intendi una condivisione che si ferma al desiderio, o si spinge oltre?

Ormai è passato più di un mese, abbiamo avuto tante discussioni, anche pacifiche. Lei dice di volermi bene e di voler continuare a stare con me, non vorrebbe rinunciare alla nostra dimensione familiare a 3, che è anche fatta di momenti molto belli nel quotidiano.
Allo stesso tempo mi dice che ha questo desiderio di essere desiderata da altri. e non è dato da una mia mancanza di attenzioni, anzi io forse gliene riservo pure troppe di attenzioni, nel senso che sessualmente mi ritengo piuttosto attivo e prendo spesso l'iniziativa. Lei mi dice anche che non si tratta di qualcosa che non va nel sesso tra noi, ma è proprio la sensazione di essere desiderabile agli occhi di altri uomini che le manca. E anche lei non sa come gestirla questa cosa. Da un lato non mi vuole perdere, dall'altro ha paura che reprimendosi faccia un danno a se stessa (forse, almeno quello che penso io).

La relazione aperta, che lei mi ha proposto, non è per me fattibile. Certo, io potrei prendermi le mie libertà, ma ora non ne ho voglia e poi so che starei male a saperla con un altro. E poi sono convinto che sono cose molto più facile a dirsi che a farsi...sarò retrogrado? 

Inizieremo a fare degli incontri insieme con uno psicoterapeuta. Spero che questo ci aiuti a dialogare e capire meglio cosa vogliamo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> E come si svolgerebbe la condivisione secondo te? Non sono ironico, mi interessa sapere davvero un punto di vista diverso, soprattutto da parte di una donna. Intendi una condivisione che si ferma al desiderio, o si spinge oltre?
> 
> Ormai è passato più di un mese, abbiamo avuto tante discussioni, anche pacifiche. Lei dice di volermi bene e di voler continuare a stare con me, non vorrebbe rinunciare alla nostra dimensione familiare a 3, che è anche fatta di momenti molto belli nel quotidiano.
> Allo stesso tempo mi dice che ha questo desiderio di essere desiderata da altri. e non è dato da una mia mancanza di attenzioni, anzi io forse gliene riservo pure troppe di attenzioni, nel senso che sessualmente mi ritengo piuttosto attivo e prendo spesso l'iniziativa. Lei mi dice anche che non si tratta di qualcosa che non va nel sesso tra noi, ma è proprio la sensazione di essere desiderabile agli occhi di altri uomini che le manca. E anche lei non sa come gestirla questa cosa. Da un lato non mi vuole perdere, dall'altro ha paura che reprimendosi faccia un danno a se stessa (forse, almeno quello che penso io).
> ...


Io intendevo PARLARE.
Parlare per depotenziare una attrazione agli albori.
Non ho capito neanche cosa significa “la sensazione di essere desiderabile agli occhi di altri uomini che le manca” si trova sempre qualcuno che trova desiderabile una donna.
Credo che voglia comunicarti qualcosa che non sa nemmeno lei. Buona l’idea di una terapia di coppia.


----------



## Loser (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io intendevo PARLARE.
> Parlare per depotenziare una attrazione agli albori.
> Non ho capito neanche cosa significa “la sensazione di essere desiderabile agli occhi di altri uomini che le manca” si trova sempre qualcuno che trova desiderabile una donna.
> *Credo che voglia comunicarti qualcosa che non sa nemmeno lei*. Buona l’idea di una terapia di coppia.



Per parlare abbiamo parlato, fino allo sfinimento. Davvero ci s'è prosciugata la gola a tutti e due... Per questo, siccome per ora non ne siamo venuti a capo, proviamo con l'aiuto dello psicoterapeuta.

Anch'io credo che non sappia bene nemmeno lei cosa vuole. Per quanto ho capito, le manca, o forse a paura di non poter più rivivere, quel gioco di attrazione e seduzione che si instaura tra persone che non si conoscono, e magari si guardano, si piacciono e si desiderano. E questo aspetto è difficile da mantenere vivo dopo anni di relazione insieme. Io per esempio provo una forte attrazione per lei, però lo ammetto, non credo di comportarmi come quando ci siamo conosciuti. L'alone di mistero che c'è all'inizio di una relazione non può durare per sempre. 

Può una donna voler stare insieme al proprio uomo e allo stesso tempo sentire il desiderio di essere desiderata da altri? o questo significa che qualcosa si è rotto irrimediabilmente, che non ama più il suo uomo?
E allora che si fa? nella speranza che la psicoterapia porti consiglio...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Per parlare abbiamo parlato, fino allo sfinimento. Davvero ci s'è prosciugata la gola a tutti e due... Per questo, siccome per ora non ne siamo venuti a capo, proviamo con l'aiuto dello psicoterapeuta.
> 
> Anch'io credo che non sappia bene nemmeno lei cosa vuole. Per quanto ho capito, le manca, o forse a paura di non poter più rivivere, quel gioco di attrazione e seduzione che si instaura tra persone che non si conoscono, e magari si guardano, si piacciono e si desiderano. E questo aspetto è difficile da mantenere vivo dopo anni di relazione insieme. Io per esempio provo una forte attrazione per lei, però lo ammetto, non credo di comportarmi come quando ci siamo conosciuti. L'alone di mistero che c'è all'inizio di una relazione non può durare per sempre.
> 
> ...


È proprio questo che intendo. Cosa vuol dire quel gioco? Dà conferme di valere per l’aspetto? Dà la sensazione di essere abili e di avere un potere sugli altri? A seconda del significato che ha quel suo bisogno si può capire quali sono i veri bisogni.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Per parlare abbiamo parlato, fino allo sfinimento. Davvero ci s'è prosciugata la gola a tutti e due... Per questo, siccome per ora non ne siamo venuti a capo, proviamo con l'aiuto dello psicoterapeuta.
> 
> Anch'io credo che non sappia bene nemmeno lei cosa vuole. Per quanto ho capito, le manca, o forse a paura di non poter più rivivere, quel gioco di attrazione e seduzione che si instaura tra persone che non si conoscono, e magari si guardano, si piacciono e si desiderano. E questo aspetto è difficile da mantenere vivo dopo anni di relazione insieme. Io per esempio provo una forte attrazione per lei, però lo ammetto, non credo di comportarmi come quando ci siamo conosciuti. L'alone di mistero che c'è all'inizio di una relazione non può durare per sempre.
> 
> ...


Davvero strano che te lo abbia detto.
Generalmente cose di questo tipo le si assecondano senza neanche rendersene troppo conto...


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Per parlare abbiamo parlato, fino allo sfinimento. Davvero ci s'è prosciugata la gola a tutti e due... Per questo, siccome per ora non ne siamo venuti a capo, proviamo con l'aiuto dello psicoterapeuta.
> 
> Anch'io credo che non sappia bene nemmeno lei cosa vuole. Per quanto ho capito, le manca, o forse a paura di non poter più rivivere, quel gioco di attrazione e seduzione che si instaura tra persone che non si conoscono, e magari si guardano, si piacciono e si desiderano. E questo aspetto è difficile da mantenere vivo dopo anni di relazione insieme. Io per esempio provo una forte attrazione per lei, però lo ammetto, non credo di comportarmi come quando ci siamo conosciuti. L'alone di mistero che c'è all'inizio di una relazione non può durare per sempre.
> 
> ...


Può una donna stare col proprio uomo senza provare desiderio di essere desiderata anche da altri?
A volte capita.
A volte, però.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Aprile 2018)

Mi sa che la signora è partita. O la assecondi o la lasci al suo destino. Secondo me questo non nasce ora era un fuoco che covava. Quindi o ti dai al cuckoldismo o passi e la lasci libera di sfogarsi.
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che dici?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che la signora è partita. O la assecondi o la lasci al suo destino. Secondo me questo non nasce ora era un fuoco che covava. Quindi o ti dai al cuckoldismo o passi e la lasci libera di sfogarsi.
> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che dici?


Eh che devo dire.  :rotfl:

Dico che chi ha visto e toccato con mano sa

E chi ha sentito dire, immagina :carneval:

Mi chiedo anche se "farsi del male" a dirsi certe cose di se, è una sorta di sport moderno da includere magari alle prossime olimpiadi, o cosa altro.

Poi.. se il "gioco" e il contratto relazionale prevede di farsi anche del male, a ME MI va bene, però poi quando facessi del male, non voglio vedere gente inculita o turbata

Patti chiari, amicizia lunga :rotfl:


----------



## Loser (4 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che la signora è partita. O la assecondi o la lasci al suo destino. *Secondo me questo non nasce ora era un fuoco che covava. Quindi o ti dai al cuckoldismo o passi e la lasci libera di sfogarsi.*
> @_Skorpio_ che dici?



Che non nasce ora è certo, da quanto lo covi esattamente non saprei, ma non mi pare così importante quantificare. 
Il cornuto non lo voglio fare, quindi se la situazione non si risolve di sicuro la lascerò andare. Ma senza di me al suo fianco, questo gliel'ho anche già detto chiaramente.
 Il fatto è che lei ora che ha capito che non sono disposto a relazioni "aperte" (e per ora nemmeno mi interessa andare io con altre donne, almeno non finché sto con lei), ha paura di perdermi. Di perdere me, quindi la nostra coppia, e la nostra famiglia a 3 (con nostro figlio). 
Mah, non so bene dove arriveremo. Non la voglio legare a me con la forza, voglio una donna che mi vuole al suo fianco, e che vuole solo me! Voglio troppo? 

Qualcuno ha avuto esperienze di relazioni più o meno aperte? Davvero si può fare? A me pare una follia, almeno non con la persona che si ama...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh che devo dire.  :rotfl:
> 
> Dico che chi ha visto e toccato con mano sa
> 
> ...


O.T. “A me mi” non mi fa né caldo né freddo. A parte che è una ridondanza e non un errore, non rende certo faticosa la comprensione come l’uso del pronome maschile per una donna.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. “A me mi” non mi fa né caldo né freddo. A parte che è una ridondanza e non un errore, non rende certo faticosa la comprensione come l’uso del pronome maschile per una donna.


:rotfl: :carneval:

Comprendersi è fatica...


----------



## Loser (4 Aprile 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Davvero strano che te lo abbia detto.
> Generalmente cose di questo tipo le si assecondano senza neanche rendersene troppo conto...


Me lo ha detto dopo che le ho trovato sul telefono una conversazione piuttosto compromettente con un tipo conosciuto su Internet...un giochetto di seduzione come lo ha chiamato lei.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Più che altro è il loop del controllo*
> 
> Io ci sono passato
> 
> ...


Interessante: raccontami di questo loop ... parliamone, grazie


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Che non nasce ora è certo, da quanto lo covi esattamente non saprei, ma non mi pare così importante quantificare.
> Il cornuto non lo voglio fare, quindi se la situazione non si risolve di sicuro la lascerò andare. Ma senza di me al suo fianco, questo gliel'ho anche già detto chiaramente.
> Il fatto è che lei ora che ha capito che non sono disposto a relazioni "aperte" (e per ora nemmeno mi interessa andare io con altre donne, almeno non finché sto con lei), ha paura di perdermi. Di perdere me, quindi la nostra coppia, e la nostra famiglia a 3 (con nostro figlio).
> Mah, non so bene dove arriveremo. Non la voglio legare a me con la forza, voglio una donna che mi vuole al suo fianco, e che vuole solo me! Voglio troppo?
> ...


Io credo che se ha questa fissa non ci puoi far niente. Se rinuncia, tale rinuncia acuirà il desiderio. Come la metti ti spunteranno.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Interessante: raccontami di questo loop ... parliamone, grazie


Da raccontare c'è ben poco.. almeno per me.

Se parti con la giostra, saperci scendere non è semplice

Ti scrive uno che ha pure piantato a suo tempo un keylogger sul portatile della moglie, persino mi ricordo il nome " starr "

Ti segnava anche gli starnuti che faceva al pc

Se uno ha gusto a farsi male aggratis e in solitudine, è una favola

In questo loop ti puoi a mano a mano che ci entri sentire un grand'uomo o una persona di merda

Io per esempio mi sono sentito una persona di merda

E fortuna volle che conservassi la facoltà di scegliere di essere una merda per scelta mia, anziché sospinto dalla mattia

Per cui ho chiuso, senza rimpianti e senza indugio.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da raccontare c'è ben poco.. almeno per me.
> 
> *Se parti con la giostra, saperci scendere non è semplice
> *
> ...


I neretti li sento molto miei


----------



## Loser (4 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io credo che se ha questa fissa non ci puoi far niente. Se rinuncia, tale rinuncia acuirà il desiderio. Come la metti ti spunteranno.



Quindi secondo te se non me le voglio far spuntare l'unica soluzione è ognuno per la sua strada? Un po' a malincuore me ne sto convincendo anch'io...


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te se non me le voglio far spuntare l'unica soluzione è ognuno per la sua strada? Un po' a malincuore me ne sto convincendo anch'io...


Hai un grosso problema, di norma la donna tradisce per “un” cazzo, tua moglie per “il” cazzo. È na partita persa.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

Quello che mi chiedo è: possibile che coesista la voglia di altri con la voglia di me? 
Mi chiedo perché allora non mi ha mollato per viversi serenamente le sue fantasie? Siamo entrambi ancora giovani e attraenti, non ci mancherebbero le occasioni per trovare altri partner. Lei non è dipendente economicamente da me, ha pure una sua casa (quella dove viviamo) e sa che io non avrei problemi a trovarmi un'altra sistemazione. Siamo anche abbastanza adulti e maturi per continuare a crescere nostro figlio con amore anche da separati.
Perché ostinarsi a stare con me? Davvero sono io a dover prendere una decisione? è questo che mi arrovella...Io in realtà vorrei continuare a stare con lei, ma non a tutti costi. Però se questa situazione persiste dovrò essere io a prendere la situazione di petto e darci un taglio. e boh...non so perché ma mi sembra che così sia un po' un modo di scaricare su di me tutta la responsabilità di una decisione difficile e dolorosa.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo è: possibile che coesista la voglia di altri con la voglia di me?
> Mi chiedo perché allora non mi ha mollato per viversi serenamente le sue fantasie? Siamo entrambi ancora giovani e attraenti, non ci mancherebbero le occasioni per trovare altri partner. Lei non è dipendente economicamente da me, ha pure una sua casa (quella dove viviamo) e sa che io non avrei problemi a trovarmi un'altra sistemazione. Siamo anche abbastanza adulti e maturi per continuare a crescere nostro figlio con amore anche da separati.
> Perché ostinarsi a stare con me? Davvero sono io a dover prendere una decisione? è questo che mi arrovella...Io in realtà vorrei continuare a stare con lei, ma non a tutti costi. Però se questa situazione persiste dovrò essere io a prendere la situazione di petto e darci un taglio. e boh...non so perché ma mi sembra che così sia un po' un modo di scaricare su di me tutta la responsabilità di una decisione difficile e dolorosa.


Sei giovane. Salvati.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo è: possibile che coesista la voglia di altri con la voglia di me?
> Mi chiedo perché allora non mi ha mollato per viversi serenamente le sue fantasie? Siamo entrambi ancora giovani e attraenti, non ci mancherebbero le occasioni per trovare altri partner. Lei non è dipendente economicamente da me, ha pure una sua casa (quella dove viviamo) e sa che io non avrei problemi a trovarmi un'altra sistemazione. Siamo anche abbastanza adulti e maturi per continuare a crescere nostro figlio con amore anche da separati.
> Perché ostinarsi a stare con me? Davvero sono io a dover prendere una decisione? è questo che mi arrovella...Io in realtà vorrei continuare a stare con lei, ma non a tutti costi. Però se questa situazione persiste dovrò essere io a prendere la situazione di petto e darci un taglio. e boh...non so perché ma mi sembra che così sia un po' un modo di scaricare su di me tutta la responsabilità di una decisione difficile e dolorosa.


A quanto pare un altro non lo ha ancora trovato, o sbaglio ?
C'è un desiderio dell'altro ma se non si è ancora concretizzato ed il tutto è fermo - almeno per ora - a qualcosa di 'virtuale' allora è comprensibile che voglia stare ancora con te.
E del resto, avendoti proposto un'idea di 'coppia aperta' è molto probabile che - per lei - non ci sia alcun problema a rimanere con te anche quando e se avrà trovato un altro.
Insomma, da quello che scrivi pare che questa situazione (oggettivamente poco simpatica e molto molto egoistica) non vada giù solo a te.
A lei pare di capire che vada più che bene.

P.S. : il fatto di essere economicamente indipendente e con la casa di proprietà conta ma non in senso assoluto. 
Se tu - come immagino - dai il tuo contributo (economico e di tempo) al disbrigo di tutta una serie di faccende familiari è abbastanza ovvio che la tua presenza, anche sotto questo unico profilo, è essenziale.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Me lo ha detto dopo che le ho trovato sul telefono una conversazione piuttosto compromettente con un tipo conosciuto su Internet...un giochetto di seduzione come lo ha chiamato lei.


Anch'io trovai sul suo messenger una conversazione di quel tipo (sostanzialmente un grande e reciproco sbrodolamento su quanto si piacevano e sul perchè tra di loro non fosse mai accaduto nulla) PRIMA che accadesse quel che poi è accaduto col suo ex amante.

Ovviamente ricevetti rassicurazioni sul fatto che non sarebbe mai successo nulla e invece non andò così perchè due mesi dopo iniziò la loro relazione.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A quanto pare un altro non lo ha ancora trovato, o sbaglio ?
> C'è un desiderio dell'altro ma se non si è ancora concretizzato ed il tutto è fermo - almeno per ora - a qualcosa di 'virtuale' allora è comprensibile che voglia stare ancora con te.
> E del resto, avendoti proposto un'idea di 'coppia aperta' è molto probabile che - per lei - non ci sia alcun problema a rimanere con te anche quando e se avrà trovato un altro.
> Insomma, da quello che scrivi pare che questa situazione (oggettivamente poco simpatica e molto molto egoistica) non vada giù solo a te.
> ...


Per il disbrigo dell’ordinario va bene il marito.
Il problema è lo straordinario.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per il disbrigo dell’ordinario va bene il marito.
> Il problema è lo straordinario.


Esattamente.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Il na.amico deve rendersi conto che non cambierà di una virgola le convinzioni della moglie. Prenderà tempo ma la signora prima o poi andrà per altri lidi con lui o senza.
Quindi il cerino è in mano sua.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo è: possibile che coesista la voglia di altri con la voglia di me?
> Mi chiedo perché allora non mi ha mollato per viversi serenamente le sue fantasie? Siamo entrambi ancora giovani e attraenti, non ci mancherebbero le occasioni per trovare altri partner. Lei non è dipendente economicamente da me, ha pure una sua casa (quella dove viviamo) e sa che io non avrei problemi a trovarmi un'altra sistemazione. Siamo anche abbastanza adulti e maturi per continuare a crescere nostro figlio con amore anche da separati.
> Perché ostinarsi a stare con me? Davvero sono io a dover prendere una decisione? è questo che mi arrovella...Io in realtà vorrei continuare a stare con lei, ma non a tutti costi. Però se questa situazione persiste dovrò essere io a prendere la situazione di petto e darci un taglio. e boh...non so perché ma mi sembra che così sia un po' un modo di scaricare su di me tutta la responsabilità di una decisione difficile e dolorosa.


Vai a leggere il thread calo del desiderio.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A quanto pare un altro non lo ha ancora trovato, o sbaglio ?
> C'è un desiderio dell'altro ma se non si è ancora concretizzato ed il tutto è fermo - almeno per ora - a qualcosa di 'virtuale' allora è comprensibile che voglia stare ancora con te.
> E del resto, avendoti proposto un'idea di 'coppia aperta' è molto probabile che - per lei - non ci sia alcun problema a rimanere con te anche quando e se avrà trovato un altro.
> Insomma, da quello che scrivi pare che questa situazione (oggettivamente poco simpatica e molto molto egoistica) non vada giù solo a te.
> ...


No, non lo ha ancora trovato, almeno non nella vita "reale", ma solo in chat. 

La coppia aperta che mi ha proposto secondo me a lei va bene solo in teoria, ma non si rende conto delle conseguenze e delle difficoltà che comporta. A me non va bene per niente, è chiaro, ma secondo me anche a lei comincerebbe a fare strano se d'ora in avanti io ogni 2 giorni la sera dopo cena prendo e esco senza dire con chi, o addirittura facendo nomi di altre donne. Secondo me questa cosa della coppia aperta può essere allettante (non per me) in teoria, ma poi all'atto pratico porterebbe solo ulteriori litigi, incomprensioni e dolori. Per questo io non ci voglio stare a questo gioco. Certo mi potrei fare qualche bella scopata con qualche altra donna (forse così sta pensando qualcuno), ma alla lunga che me ne viene. Per fare quello stile di vita io ho bisogno di stare solo, non con una compagna di vita.
Quindi non so proprio che fare:
- se continua così, me ne dovrò andare di casa. A malincuore ma non sono disposto a convivere con questa situazione a lungo.
- altra cosa a cui avevo pensato: le propongo di fare le vacanze separati (ognuno per conto suo, con il corpo e con la testa, come se fossimo tornati single entrambi). ognuno fa quello che vuole e poi vediamo se questa voglia di nuovo supera la voglia di stare insieme o no. Pare un'idea strana? Mi sto davvero arrovellando tentarle tutte prima di mettere un punto a questa storia.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> No, non lo ha ancora trovato, almeno non nella vita "reale", ma solo in chat.
> 
> La coppia aperta che mi ha proposto secondo me a lei va bene solo in teoria, ma non si rende conto delle conseguenze e delle difficoltà che comporta. A me non va bene per niente, è chiaro, ma secondo me anche a lei comincerebbe a fare strano se d'ora in avanti io ogni 2 giorni la sera dopo cena prendo e esco senza dire con chi, o addirittura facendo nomi di altre donne. Secondo me questa cosa della coppia aperta può essere allettante (non per me) in teoria, ma poi all'atto pratico porterebbe solo ulteriori litigi, incomprensioni e dolori. Per questo io non ci voglio stare a questo gioco. Certo mi potrei fare qualche bella scopata con qualche altra donna (forse così sta pensando qualcuno), ma alla lunga che me ne viene. Per fare quello stile di vita io ho bisogno di stare solo, non con una compagna di vita.
> Quindi non so proprio che fare:
> ...


È una strada da cornuto volontario. Mah contento tu.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> No, non lo ha ancora trovato, almeno non nella vita "reale", ma solo in chat.
> 
> La coppia aperta che mi ha proposto secondo me a lei va bene solo in teoria, ma non si rende conto delle conseguenze e delle difficoltà che comporta. A me non va bene per niente, è chiaro, ma secondo me anche a lei comincerebbe a fare strano se d'ora in avanti io ogni 2 giorni la sera dopo cena prendo e esco senza dire con chi, o addirittura facendo nomi di altre donne. Secondo me questa cosa della coppia aperta può essere allettante (non per me) in teoria, ma poi all'atto pratico porterebbe solo ulteriori litigi, incomprensioni e dolori. Per questo io non ci voglio stare a questo gioco. Certo mi potrei fare qualche bella scopata con qualche altra donna (forse così sta pensando qualcuno), ma alla lunga che me ne viene. Per fare quello stile di vita io ho bisogno di stare solo, non con una compagna di vita.
> Quindi non so proprio che fare:
> ...


Sarebbe il primo caso di cui ho notizia nel quale due persone si lasciano perchè una delle due ha il desiderio di un altro che non si sa manco chi è...


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sarebbe il primo caso di cui ho notizia nel quale due persone si lasciano perchè una delle due ha il desiderio di un altro che non si sa manco chi è...


Comunque anche se virtualmente è cornuto.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque anche se virtualmente è cornuto.


Tecnicamente no.
Almeno per ora no.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È una strada da cornuto volontario. Mah contento tu.


Beh non proprio, casomai cornuti entrambi  
Ad ogni modo il mio tentativo, riassunto in parole spicce, sarebbe questo:

- ci concediamo una vacanza ognuno per i fatti suoi, 1, 2 settimane diciamo. In questo periodo ognuno fa quello che vuole, dando libero sfogo ai propri desideri o fantasie. Dopo rimettiamo in discussione la nostra relazione. Nessuno diventerebbe cornuto, e si potrebbe capire se la voglia di trasgressione si esaurisce una volta messa in pratica o se continua a persistere. Se dovesse continuare a persistere, allora ognuno per la sua strada, almeno senza rancore e senza tradimenti. Certo, dispiacere e dolore si, ma almeno non avrò rabbia nei confronti della madre di mio figlio, che bene o male dovrò continuare a vedere almeno finchè lui non sarà grande e indipendente.

Davvero pare un'idea così strana?

Poi chissà, magari dopo questa pausa potrebbe capitare a me di prenderci gusto alle avventure e di essere io quello che vuole stare da solo Ma non credo, anche nei miei lontani periodi da single non sono mai stato uno pieno di donne, pur avendone le opportunità. Forse per natura cerco una donna con cui condividere e approfondire (tutto, anche il sesso ovviamente, ma non mi sono mai sentito portato per le scopate di una notte e via)


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Beh non proprio, casomai cornuti entrambi
> Ad ogni modo il mio tentativo, riassunto in parole spicce, sarebbe questo:
> 
> - ci concediamo una vacanza ognuno per i fatti suoi, 1, 2 settimane diciamo. In questo periodo ognuno fa quello che vuole, dando libero sfogo ai propri desideri o fantasie. Dopo rimettiamo in discussione la nostra relazione. Nessuno diventerebbe cornuto, e si potrebbe capire se la voglia di trasgressione si esaurisce una volta messa in pratica o se continua a persistere. Se dovesse continuare a persistere, allora ognuno per la sua strada, almeno senza rancore e senza tradimenti. Certo, dispiacere e dolore si, ma almeno non avrò rabbia nei confronti della madre di mio figlio, che bene o male dovrò continuare a vedere almeno finchè lui non sarà grande e indipendente.
> ...


Basta essere sinceri ambo le parti...
Sicuramente dopo la vacanza qualcosa cambierà [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## void (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Basta essere sinceri ambo le parti...
> Sicuramente dopo la vacanza qualcosa cambierà [emoji41][emoji41]


Vi e' una grande differenza tra le due settimane di "vacanza". Lei fara' qualcosa che desidera e tu?

Alla fine pensi che dopo 15 giorni di scopate una/o possa tornare all'ovile come se niente fosse? Naaaaaa...

Se una cerca altro, cerca altro. Acclarato quello i test servono a poco. A parte farsi del male, stritolando la parte piu' debole.


----------



## void (5 Aprile 2018)

void ha detto:


> Vi e' una grande differenza tra le due settimane di "vacanza". Lei fara' qualcosa che desidera e tu?
> 
> Alla fine pensi che dopo 15 giorni di scopate una/o possa tornare all'ovile come se niente fosse? Naaaaaa...
> 
> Se una cerca altro, cerca altro. Acclarato quello i test servono a poco. A parte farsi del male, stritolando la parte piu' debole.


Ovviamente la risposta era per Loser..


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

void ha detto:


> Vi e' una grande differenza tra le due settimane di "vacanza". Lei fara' qualcosa che desidera e tu?
> 
> Alla fine pensi che dopo 15 giorni di scopate una/o possa tornare all'ovile come se niente fosse? Naaaaaa...
> 
> Se una cerca altro, cerca altro. Acclarato quello i test servono a poco. A parte farsi del male, stritolando la parte piu' debole.


I due andranno in vacanza con differenti mete e differenti orizzonti...
Contento lui ...


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

void ha detto:


> Vi e' una grande differenza tra le due settimane di "vacanza". Lei fara' qualcosa che desidera e tu?
> 
> Alla fine pensi che dopo 15 giorni di scopate una/o possa tornare all'ovile come se niente fosse? Naaaaaa...
> 
> Se una cerca altro, cerca altro. Acclarato quello i test servono a poco. A parte farsi del male, stritolando la parte piu' debole.


E fargli capire che comunque lui è la parte debole e dopo saranno cazzi.


----------



## random (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Beh non proprio, casomai cornuti entrambi
> Ad ogni modo il mio tentativo, riassunto in parole spicce, sarebbe questo:
> 
> - ci concediamo una vacanza ognuno per i fatti suoi, 1, 2 settimane diciamo. In questo periodo ognuno fa quello che vuole, dando libero sfogo ai propri desideri o fantasie. Dopo rimettiamo in discussione la nostra relazione. Nessuno diventerebbe cornuto, e si potrebbe capire se la voglia di trasgressione si esaurisce una volta messa in pratica o se continua a persistere. Se dovesse continuare a persistere, allora ognuno per la sua strada, almeno senza rancore e senza tradimenti. Certo, dispiacere e dolore si, ma almeno non avrò rabbia nei confronti della madre di mio figlio, che bene o male dovrò continuare a vedere almeno finchè lui non sarà grande e indipendente.
> ...



Una pausa di questo tipo servirà solo, a mio parere, a farti perdere quel poco potere decisionale residuo che ancora detieni. Se le cose andranno come lei vuole ( e ci andranno, fidati, perchè per le donne alcune cose possono essere molto più semplici che per un uomo), al tuo ritorno potresti trovare una serratura diversa sulla porta di casa. Proverei invece al tuo posto a giocare sporco e ad anticiparla nella ricerca di un'eventuale sostituta. Questo potrebbe indurre a farla ragionare sul fatto che non sta attenta potrebbe perderti. Perdendo anche qualsiasi sostegno da parte tua.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I due andranno in vacanza con differenti mete e differenti orizzonti...
> Contento lui ...


Appunto. Le tenta tutte a parole.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto. Le tenta tutte a parole.


Le parole sono inutili con i sordi.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Una pausa di questo tipo servirà solo, a mio parere, a farti perdere quel poco potere decisionale residuo che ancora detieni. Se le cose andranno come lei vuole ( e ci andranno, fidati, perchè per le donne alcune cose possono essere molto più semplici che per un uomo), al tuo ritorno potresti trovare una serratura diversa sulla porta di casa. Proverei invece al tuo posto a giocare sporco e ad anticiparla nella ricerca di un'eventuale sostituta. Questo potrebbe indurre a farla ragionare sul fatto che non sta attenta potrebbe perderti. Perdendo anche qualsiasi sostegno da parte tua.


Darebbe via la stura alla moglie. Quello di cui, secondo me, deve convincersi è che ormai hanno imboccato una strada senza ritorno.
Se la signora non lo fa ora lo farà prima o poi. Vivere con questo dubbio?


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

void ha detto:


> Vi e' una grande differenza tra le due settimane di "vacanza". Lei fara' qualcosa che desidera e tu?
> 
> Alla fine pensi che dopo 15 giorni di scopate una/o possa tornare all'ovile come se niente fosse? Naaaaaa...
> 
> Se una cerca altro, cerca altro. Acclarato quello i test servono a poco. A parte farsi del male, stritolando la parte piu' debole.


Vedi, io sono davvero convinto che lei non sappia bene cosa vuole. Se dopo 15 giorni di libertà decide di stare con me, ai miei occhi sembrerebbe una decisione più consapevole. 

E io che farò? Beh, io sono innamorato ma mica fesso, e pur sempre uomo rimango, sessualmente attivo. Dalla mia ho il vantaggio di aver sempre riscosso un certo successo con le donne, cioè me le sono spesso trovate dietro senza che facessi niente. Quindi qualcosa combinerei di sicuro. Certo, idealmente preferirei per una volta lasciare il figlio ai nonni e farsi noi 2 una vacanza da soli, anche breve, di divertimento e sesso sfrenato. Ma tant'è che questo ora non è possibile, quindi...

Non mi sento davvero la parte debole. Mi sento quello che ha le idee più chiare in questo momento. Certò soffrirò se lei si allontanerà da me, ma non è che soffrire è sintomo di debolezza.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Una pausa di questo tipo servirà solo, a mio parere, a farti perdere quel poco potere decisionale residuo che ancora detieni. Se le cose andranno come lei vuole ( e ci andranno, fidati, perchè per le donne alcune cose possono essere molto più semplici che per un uomo), al tuo ritorno potresti trovare una serratura diversa sulla porta di casa. Proverei invece al tuo posto a giocare sporco e ad anticiparla nella ricerca di un'eventuale sostituta. Questo potrebbe indurre a farla ragionare sul fatto che non sta attenta potrebbe perderti. *Perdendo anche qualsiasi sostegno da parte tua*.



Ma io mica voglio che lei stia con me perché le do sostegno? Che cazzo di relazione sarebbe? Mica è una disabile


----------



## sheldon (5 Aprile 2018)

Ma smettila di fare il "finto" moderno aperto,col dirle  scopa,ma dimmelo,fai le vacanze da sola e poi vediamo cosa succede.
La prendi,le fai un bel discorso,le dici tranquillamente  di smetterla con le chattate,che ha delle responsabilita' nei tuoi confronti ed in quella del figlio e che quindi prenda una decisione e che la mantenga e che al primo sgarro sarai tu a mollare se lei decidesse di continuare.
Come ti stai comportando adesso la destabilizza,la confonde,non è di certo il metodo per uscire da questa situazione.
Aggiungo,lei potrebbe nella settimana scopare con uno diverso a sera,tornare e dirti che non ha concluso niente,che vuole rimanere con te,magari dicendotelo per paura...allora cosa avresti concluso?
Niente!Saresti esattamente nella situazione attuale.
Lei non ha bisogno di avere la briglia sciolta,ha bisogno di una persona che la faccia ragionare,il tuo atteggiamento,visto che non sei per la coppia aperta,puo' solo incasinare il vostro rapporto,perchè comunque vada,causa la non piu' fiducia totale,non sarebbe di certo risolutivo


----------



## void (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Vedi, io sono davvero convinto che lei non sappia bene cosa vuole. Se dopo 15 giorni di libertà decide di stare con me, ai miei occhi sembrerebbe una decisione più consapevole.
> 
> E io che farò? Beh, io sono innamorato ma mica fesso, e pur sempre uomo rimango, sessualmente attivo. Dalla mia ho il vantaggio di aver sempre riscosso un certo successo con le donne, cioè me le sono spesso trovate dietro senza che facessi niente. Quindi qualcosa combinerei di sicuro. Certo, idealmente preferirei per una volta lasciare il figlio ai nonni e farsi noi 2 una vacanza da soli, anche breve, di divertimento e sesso sfrenato. Ma tant'è che questo ora non è possibile, quindi...
> 
> Non mi sento davvero la parte debole. Mi sento quello che ha le idee più chiare in questo momento. Certò soffrirò se lei si allontanerà da me, ma non è che soffrire è sintomo di debolezza.


Se tu non fossi la parte debole, non saresti qui a scrivere la tua storia. 
Sicuramente lei e' confusa ma non risolvera' la sua confusione in due settimane. Perche' invece non gli proponi una settimana di vacanza da soli e sesso sfrenato. 
Vi permetterebbe capire molto di piu' una settimana insieme da soli che due separati.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

void ha detto:


> Se tu non fossi la parte debole, non saresti qui a scrivere la tua storia.
> Sicuramente lei e' confusa ma non risolvera' la sua confusione in due settimane. Perche' invece non gli proponi una settimana di vacanza da soli e sesso sfrenato.
> Vi permetterebbe capire molto di piu' una settimana insieme da soli che due separati.


Per il sesso sfrenato ha altro per la testa, magari un 10 inches abbronzato.
Per fare una proposta di coppia aperta è già oltre. Mica ci vuole la zingara.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per il sesso sfrenato ha altro per la testa, magari un 10 inches abbronzato.
> Per fare una proposta di coppia aperta è già oltre. Mica ci vuole la zingara.


Lei sicuramente aperta ..


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

void ha detto:


> *Se tu non fossi la parte debole, non saresti qui a scrivere la tua storia.
> *Sicuramente lei e' confusa ma non risolvera' la sua confusione in due settimane. Perche' invece non gli proponi una settimana di vacanza da soli e sesso sfrenato.
> Vi permetterebbe capire molto di piu' una settimana insieme da soli che due separati.



Perdonami ma non condivido il tuo sillogismo. 

Scrivere la propria storia su un forum è sinonimo di debolezza? 

La settimana da soli ora non è fattibile per questioni pratiche (figlio). Al massimo un weekend. Che le ho già proposto. E che faremo.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei sicuramente aperta ..


Per ora, poi occlusione totale. Mah.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo è: possibile che coesista la voglia di altri con la voglia di me?
> Mi chiedo perché allora non mi ha mollato *per viversi serenamente le sue fantasie*? Siamo entrambi ancora giovani e attraenti, non ci mancherebbero le occasioni per trovare altri partner. Lei non è dipendente economicamente da me, ha pure una sua casa (quella dove viviamo) e sa che io non avrei problemi a trovarmi un'altra sistemazione. Siamo anche abbastanza adulti e maturi per continuare a crescere nostro figlio con amore anche da separati.
> *Perché ostinarsi a stare con me?* Davvero sono io a dover prendere una decisione? è questo che mi arrovella...Io in realtà vorrei continuare a stare con lei, ma non a tutti costi. Però se questa situazione persiste dovrò essere io a prendere la situazione di petto e darci un taglio. e boh...non so perché ma mi sembra che così sia un po' un modo di scaricare su di me tutta la responsabilità di una decisione difficile e dolorosa.


Sei sicuro che siano fantasie?
Sta con te perché al momento ha te.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A quanto pare un altro non lo ha ancora trovato, o sbaglio ?


Ci scommetterei non so cosa che c'è già.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> No, non lo ha ancora trovato, almeno non nella vita "reale", ma solo in chat.
> 
> La coppia aperta che mi ha proposto secondo me a lei va bene solo in teoria, ma non si rende conto delle conseguenze e delle difficoltà che comporta. A me non va bene per niente, è chiaro, ma secondo me anche a lei comincerebbe a fare strano se d'ora in avanti io ogni 2 giorni la sera dopo cena prendo e esco senza dire con chi, o addirittura facendo nomi di altre donne. Secondo me questa cosa della coppia aperta può essere allettante (non per me) in teoria, ma poi all'atto pratico porterebbe solo ulteriori litigi, incomprensioni e dolori. Per questo io non ci voglio stare a questo gioco. Certo mi potrei fare qualche bella scopata con qualche altra donna (forse così sta pensando qualcuno), ma alla lunga che me ne viene. Per fare quello stile di vita io ho bisogno di stare solo, non con una compagna di vita.
> Quindi non so proprio che fare:
> ...


Una coppia aperta proposta da una donna è sempre una fregatura.
Per la questione vacanze, riascoltati la canzone di Bisio "Rapput".


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> *Vedi, io sono davvero convinto che lei non sappia bene cosa vuole.* Se dopo 15 giorni di libertà decide di stare con me, ai miei occhi sembrerebbe una decisione più consapevole.
> 
> E io che farò? Beh, io sono innamorato ma mica fesso, e pur sempre uomo rimango, sessualmente attivo. Dalla mia ho il vantaggio di aver sempre riscosso un certo successo con le donne, cioè me le sono spesso trovate dietro senza che facessi niente. Quindi qualcosa combinerei di sicuro. Certo, idealmente preferirei per una volta lasciare il figlio ai nonni e farsi noi 2 una vacanza da soli, anche breve, di divertimento e sesso sfrenato. Ma tant'è che questo ora non è possibile, quindi...
> 
> Non mi sento davvero la parte debole. Mi sento quello che ha le idee più chiare in questo momento. Certò soffrirò se lei si allontanerà da me, ma non è che soffrire è sintomo di debolezza.


No, lei lo sa benissimo ma non te lo dice.
Invece di risolvere però i vostri problemi di coppia e di famiglia tu stai a fare la conta delle eventuali scopate.
Il che palesa il reale interesse verso di lei.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ci scommetterei non so cosa che c'è già.


Mi sa di sì. Forse vuole una cosuccia a tre.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Ma smettila di fare il "finto" moderno aperto,col dirle  scopa,ma dimmelo,fai le vacanze da sola e poi vediamo cosa succede.
> La prendi,le fai un bel discorso,le dici tranquillamente  di smetterla con le chattate,che ha delle responsabilita' nei tuoi confronti ed in quella del figlio e che quindi prenda una decisione e che la mantenga e che al primo sgarro sarai tu a mollare se lei decidesse di continuare.
> Come ti stai comportando adesso la destabilizza,la confonde,non è di certo il metodo per uscire da questa situazione.
> Aggiungo,lei potrebbe nella settimana scopare con uno diverso a sera,tornare e dirti che non ha concluso niente,che vuole rimanere con te,magari dicendotelo per paura...allora cosa avresti concluso?
> ...


:up:


----------



## void (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Perdonami ma non condivido il tuo sillogismo.
> 
> Scrivere la propria storia su un forum è sinonimo di debolezza?
> 
> La settimana da soli ora non è fattibile per questioni pratiche (figlio). Al massimo un weekend. Che le ho già proposto. E che faremo.


Figurati, non c'e' niente di assoluto al mondo e spero tanto di essere in errore.

Non e' che scrivere qui sia segno di debolezza, e' che si vede dalle tue parole che la ami e tieni a lei, forse un po' di piu' di quanto lei tiene a te. E questo, nel rapporto di coppia, rende piu' debole, o almeno individua il soggetto (o destinato) a soffrire. 

Detto questo capisco anche che parlare al di fuori delle situazioni e' facile, esserci dentro un po' meno. Trova il modo di sistemare la prole per un paio di giorni e prenditi un po' piu' di un week end se ti e' possibile.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che siano fantasie?
> Sta con te perché al momento ha te.


Davvero hai una visione così cinica della vita? Devi esserti scottato parecchio in passato.

Io sinceramente credo al bene che mi vuole, e dopo che le ho parlato più e più volte sono abbastanza convinto che lei abbia capito che io non ho voglia di subire inutili ferite. Niente la obbliga a stare con me. è ancora giovane, bella e non dipende economicamente da me. Non credo che mi voglia tenere per fare le faccende di casa (che già non faccio tra l'altro, e poi c'è una persona pagata apposta che viene a farle...)
L'unica cosa che potrebbe essere un vincolo non di coppia è la vita a 3 con nostro figlio. e di questo anche abbiamo abbondantemente parlato. Le ho spiegato che sono sicuro che riusciremmo a farlo vivere sereno anche da separati, se non ci facciamo male prima suscitando rabbie e rancori.

per questo credo che lei non voglia stare con me per comodo. Credo che sia in confusione. Certo deve farsi chiarezza, ma non la vedo così spietata come dici tu.

ad ogni modo abbiamo deciso di andare da uno psicoterapeuta insieme, per vedere se ci aiuta a risolvere ciò che non siamo riusciti a risolvere da soli


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Aprile 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Ma smettila di fare il "finto" moderno aperto,col dirle  scopa,ma dimmelo,fai le vacanze da sola e poi vediamo cosa succede.
> La prendi,le fai un bel discorso,le dici tranquillamente  di smetterla con le chattate,che ha delle responsabilita' nei tuoi confronti ed in quella del figlio e che quindi prenda una decisione e che la mantenga e che al primo sgarro sarai tu a mollare se lei decidesse di continuare.
> Come ti stai comportando adesso la destabilizza,la confonde,non è di certo il metodo per uscire da questa situazione.
> Aggiungo,lei potrebbe nella settimana scopare con uno diverso a sera,tornare e dirti che non ha concluso niente,che vuole rimanere con te,magari dicendotelo per paura...allora cosa avresti concluso?
> ...


Quotone.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Ma smettila di fare il "finto" moderno aperto,col dirle  scopa,ma dimmelo,fai le vacanze da sola e poi vediamo cosa succede.
> *La prendi,le fai un bel discorso,le dici tranquillamente  di smetterla con le chattate,che ha delle responsabilita' nei tuoi confronti ed in quella del figlio e che quindi prenda una decisione e che la mantenga e che al primo sgarro sarai tu a mollare se lei decidesse di continuare.*
> Come ti stai comportando adesso la destabilizza,la confonde,non è di certo il metodo per uscire da questa situazione.
> *Aggiungo,lei potrebbe nella settimana scopare con uno diverso a sera,tornare e dirti che non ha concluso niente,che vuole rimanere con te,magari dicendotelo per paura...allora cosa avresti concluso?*
> ...



Il bel discorso gliel'ho già fatto. Le ho detto basta chattate (con relativo controllo, nella speranza di non entrare nel famoso loop del controllo di Skorpio, anche se quella del keylogger nel notebook della moglie è veramente borderline...) e che se scopro che mi ha tradita finisce male. Ma nemmeno voglio che stia con me per terrore. Vorrei davvero che si guardasse dentro per capire cosa vuole veramente.

La settimana di "libertà" sarebbe assoluta, non vorrei sapere niente di ciò che ha fatto (e viceversa lei non dovrà chiedermi niente). Come se ci fossimo lasciati. Dopo di ciò vorrei però onestà, verso se stessa e verso di me. Capire se ancora io sono la cosa più importante per lei o se la sua libertà viene prima. Non voglio una donna che sta con me per forza. non mi interessa. Voglio una donna che sta con me perché mi vuole. Il momento che non mi vuole più vorrei una donna che prende il coraggio a piene mani e me lo dice. Questo sarebbe una grande dimostrazione di amore, nel senso più assoluto del termine.


----------



## patroclo (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Il bel discorso gliel'ho già fatto. Le ho detto basta chattate (con relativo controllo, nella speranza di non entrare nel famoso loop del controllo di Skorpio, anche se quella del keylogger nel notebook della moglie è veramente borderline...) e che se scopro che mi ha tradita finisce male. Ma nemmeno voglio che stia con me per terrore. Vorrei davvero che si guardasse dentro per capire cosa vuole veramente.
> 
> La settimana di "libertà" sarebbe assoluta, non vorrei sapere niente di ciò che ha fatto (e viceversa lei non dovrà chiedermi niente). Come se ci fossimo lasciati. Dopo di ciò vorrei però onestà, verso se stessa e verso di me. Capire se ancora io sono la cosa più importante per lei o se la sua libertà viene prima. Non voglio una donna che sta con me per forza. non mi interessa. Voglio una donna che sta con me perché mi vuole. Il momento che non mi vuole più vorrei una donna che prende il coraggio a piene mani e me lo dice. Questo sarebbe una grande dimostrazione di amore, nel senso più assoluto del termine.



...così a naso per me finisce male..............

Partendo dal presupposto che non sia una quindicenne in crisi adolescenziale ho l'impressione che nel migliore dei casi abbia già le idee chiarissime ma voglia indorarti la pillola......
Credo che la tua disponibilità al dialogo sia solo un procrastinare l'inevitabile....mi sembra voglia farsi mollare, non si prende neanche questa responsabilità


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Il bel discorso gliel'ho già fatto. Le ho detto basta chattate (con relativo controllo, nella speranza di non entrare nel famoso loop del controllo di Skorpio, anche se quella del keylogger nel notebook della moglie è veramente borderline...) e che se scopro che mi ha tradita finisce male. Ma nemmeno voglio che stia con me per terrore. Vorrei davvero che si guardasse dentro per capire cosa vuole veramente.
> 
> La settimana di "libertà" sarebbe assoluta, non vorrei sapere niente di ciò che ha fatto (e viceversa lei non dovrà chiedermi niente). *Come se ci fossimo lasciati.* Dopo di ciò vorrei però onestà, verso se stessa e verso di me. Capire se ancora io sono la cosa più importante per lei o se la sua libertà viene prima. Non voglio una donna che sta con me per forza. non mi interessa. Voglio una donna che sta con me perché mi vuole. Il momento che non mi vuole più vorrei una donna che prende il coraggio a piene mani e me lo dice. Questo sarebbe una grande dimostrazione di amore, nel senso più assoluto del termine.


Io sarò cinico, ma tu conservi ancora parecchie illusioni.
Il "come se ci fossimo lasciati" è un pessimo messaggio da trasmettere a tua moglie in questo momento, e l'onestà che tu pretendi resterà, temo, solo tra le tue certezze. Ovvero tra le cose a cui vuoi credere incondizionatamente aggrappandoti a questioni di principio valide solo su base teorica e fallimentari su quella pratica.
Ti stai dimenticando che stai relazionando con una persona che può ragionare molto diversamente da te e che ha bisogno oltre che di sesso di un uomo maturo al suo fianco che, se è veramente confusa come dici, sappia dipanare i suoi dubbi.
Cosa te ne frega di immaginare una donna che sta con te "perché ti vuole, che sceglie te invece della libertà, e che prende il coraggio a piene mani per dimostrarti il suo amore". Dimostra tu di essere l'uomo che lei vorrebbe e sul quale ha dei dubbi ora.
E questi vaneggiamenti da romanzo rosa lasciali ai gruppi femminili su Facebook e mostra a tua moglie di essere un uomo maturo, che considera inaccettabili determinate situazioni soprattutto ora che siete entrambi genitori.  Sii responsabile.
Se volete una coppia aperta andate in un privè, fate scambio di coppia insieme, godetevi qualche pomeriggio di orge con altre coppie, tornate a casa con la nausea, vomitatevi addosso quello che avere provato nel vedervi far sesso con altri e riprendetevi la vostra vita di coppia in mano seriamente, altrimenti non fate finta di poter essere ancora adolescenti per una settimana.
Non lo siete più.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

*Fermatelooooooooo.*


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io sarò cinico, ma tu conservi ancora parecchie illusioni.
> Il "come se ci fossimo lasciati" è un pessimo messaggio da trasmettere a tua moglie in questo momento, e l'onestà che tu pretendi resterà, temo, solo tra le tue certezze. Ovvero tra le cose a cui vuoi credere incondizionatamente aggrappandoti a questioni di principio valide solo su base teorica e fallimentari su quella pratica.
> *Ti stai dimenticando che stai relazionando con una persona che può ragionare molto diversamente da te e che ha bisogno oltre che di sesso di un uomo maturo al suo fianco che, se è veramente confusa come dici, sappia dipanare i suoi dubbi.*
> Cosa te ne frega di immaginare una donna che sta con te "perché ti vuole, che sceglie te invece della libertà, e che prende il coraggio a piene mani per dimostrarti il suo amore". Dimostra tu di essere l'uomo che lei vorrebbe e sul quale ha dei dubbi ora.
> ...



Io credo che i dubbi è bene che ognuno se li dipani da solo. Bisogna confrontarsi con se stessi e fare delle scelte per crescere. Può fare male ed essere doloroso, ma se c'è sempre qualcun altro che fa le scelte per te non cresci mai.

Non so se conosci Murakami, quando faceva gare di triathlon aveva fatto scrivere sulla sua bici un motto che mi piaceva...18 till I die! (avrò diciotto anni fino alla morte). Solo per ridere questa...


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Io credo che i dubbi è bene che ognuno se li dipani da solo. Bisogna confrontarsi con se stessi e fare delle scelte per crescere. Può fare male ed essere doloroso, ma se c'è sempre qualcun altro che fa le scelte per te non cresci mai.
> 
> Non so se conosci Murakami, quando faceva gare di triathlon aveva fatto scrivere sulla sua bici un motto che mi piaceva...18 till I die! (avrò diciotto anni fino alla morte). Solo per ridere questa...


Mettiamola così..
Devi vendere un prodotto e entri in concorrenza con un altro produttore.
Cosa fai?
Lasci che il cliente decida prima o poi da solo o mandi i tuoi rappresentanti prima che arrivino quelli degli altri?


----------



## patroclo (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Io credo che i dubbi è bene che ognuno se li dipani da solo. Bisogna confrontarsi con se stessi e fare delle scelte per crescere. Può fare male ed essere doloroso, ma se c'è sempre qualcun altro che fa le scelte per te non cresci mai.
> 
> Non so se conosci Murakami, quando faceva gare di triathlon aveva fatto scrivere sulla sua bici un motto che mi piaceva...18 till I die! (avrò diciotto anni fino alla morte). Solo per ridere questa...


sono andato a rivedere l'inizio della discussione, siete sulla soglia dei 40........te ne rendi conto?
A quell'età ho messo in discussione tutto e ribaltato tutto ma almeno ammettevo l'origine del disagio e secondo me era anche giustificabile......da come ne scrivi sembrano capricci......o è la vostra modalità di relazionarvi o uno dei dei sta prendendo una cantonata


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> sono andato a rivedere l'inizio della discussione, siete sulla soglia dei 40........te ne rendi conto?
> A quell'età ho messo in discussione tutto e ribaltato tutto ma almeno ammettevo l'origine del disagio e secondo me era anche giustificabile......da come ne scrivi sembrano capricci......o è la vostra modalità di relazionarvi o uno dei dei sta prendendo una cantonata


Mettiamo i dazi doganali..


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così..
> Devi vendere un prodotto e entri in concorrenza con un altro produttore.
> Cosa fai?
> Lasci che il cliente decida prima o poi da solo o mandi i tuoi rappresentanti prima che arrivino quelli degli altri?


Già firmata la commessa d’acquisto.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> sono andato a rivedere l'inizio della discussione, siete sulla soglia dei 40........te ne rendi conto?
> A quell'età ho messo in discussione tutto e ribaltato tutto ma almeno ammettevo l'origine del disagio e secondo me era anche giustificabile......da come ne scrivi sembrano capricci......o è la vostra modalità di relazionarvi o uno dei dei sta prendendo una cantonata


Scusa non ho capito bene il senso del tuo post. Davvero.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così..
> Devi vendere un prodotto e entri in concorrenza con un altro produttore.
> Cosa fai?
> Lasci che il cliente decida prima o poi da solo o mandi i tuoi rappresentanti prima che arrivino quelli degli altri?



Io non sono entrato in concorrenza con un altro produttore specifico, è che il consumatore medio al giorno d'oggi è spinto a cambiare prodotto, anche senza una reale necessità.
 Semplicemente viviamo in una società di consumo capitalistica e per un anarchico anti-consumista come me non c'è spazio.

Poi a me non piace vendere. Come venditore sarei un fallito (professionalmente parlando). Per fortuna faccio altro.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Io non sono entrato in concorrenza con un altro produttore specifico, è che il consumatore medio al giorno d'oggi è spinto a cambiare prodotto, anche senza una reale necessità.
> Semplicemente viviamo in una società di consumo capitalistica e per un anarchico anti-consumista come me non c'è spazio.
> 
> Poi a me non piace vendere. Come venditore sarei un fallito (professionalmente parlando). Per fortuna faccio altro.


Prossimamente farai il cornuto. Svegliaaaaaa.
Calci nella pucchiacchella. Ecchecazzo un po’ di palle.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prossimamente farai il cornuto. Svegliaaaaaa.
> Calci nella *pucchiacchell*a. Ecchecazzo un po’ di palle.


Mai capito perchè cazzo i napoletani pensano che tutti conoscano la loro lingua...


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Mai capito perchè cazzo i napoletani pensano che tutti conoscano la loro lingua...


Però con un pò di immaginazione o se non ne hai, almeno con google ci arrivi, no? Mica è complicato .... O non ti piacciono i napoletani?


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Mai capito perchè cazzo i napoletani pensano che tutti conoscano la loro lingua...


Fatti na’ cultura 
B

Baffona (pergolese); Baggiana; Balusa (espressione ravennate); Barbigia (trentino); Barbisa (Milanese); Bartagna (espressione in uso nella bassa mantovana); Belàn (espressione savonese); Bernarda; Berta; Bigioia (espressione usata in piemontese); Bignola; Böcc ; Bosco; Boffa (abruzzo); Bortola (Trentino orientale); Brëgna/Brigna (espressioni piemontesi, propriamente significano "prugna"); Bricia (espressione aretina) Broddoi (sardo, dorgali); Brogna (espressione bresciana e mantovana, propriamente significa "prugna") Brugna (esclusivamente mantovana) Brügna (espressione piacentina); Bsebsa; Buatta (espressione reggina, propriamente significa "contenitore di vetro o di latta") Buco; Buco Nero (gioco di parole sul nome dell'oggetto stellare);

C

Castagna (Città di Castello - PG); Caverna; Cecca (parola campana, soprattutto dell'entroterra); Cella (parola abruzzese, soprattutto dell'entroterra marsicano); Cestunia (espressione napoletana che significa propriamente tartaruga); Chella che guarda 'n terra (La smorfia Napoletana); Chitara (dialettale arcaico trentino); Chitarrina ; Cianno / Cionna / Ciunna / Ciunno / Ciomma; Ciaccara (espressione napoletana); Cicala (espressione aretina); Ciccia baffetta (espressione aretina); Cicciabaffina (espressione romanesca); Ciciotta (espressione romanesca); Cilla (espressione senese), cillina (espressione genovese); Cioncia (espressione pistoiese) Ciora(in napoletano Fiora); Ciorciola (nel basso Trentino); Ciorgna (espressione piemontese); Ciospa; Ciotu (espressione di Cirò); Ciòta (espressione di alcune zone del nord della Calabria); Ciucia (espressione napoletana); Ciuccia (espressione abruzzese); Ciuètta (espressione abruzzese-marchigiana); Cocchia (espressione centro-marchigiana); Cogna; Cozza (espressione barese); Cozzeca pelosa (espressione del centro antico di Napoli); Conchiglia; Connu (espressione sassarese); Crétto; Cuniglia (espressione calabrese, da coniglio per la forma a muso di coniglio); Cunno, Cunnu ; Curcio (espressione salentina);

F

Faddacca (espressione siciliana) Fagiana; Farfalla; Farfallina ; Fessa, Fissa; Fedora (usato un tempo nella zona di Campi Bisenzio e Sesto Fiorentino) Ferita; Fia (la pronuncia toscana occidentale ha ridotto al grado 0 la consonante velare nella parola fica); ****; filippa; ****zza; Fiorellino; Fodero; Folaga (espressione ferrarese) Fregna (espressione romana e abruzzese); Fresca (espressione umbro-marchigiana); Frice (in Lingua Friulana); Fuinera (espressione milanese) Ciocia (espressione romana) Fiora (espressione veneta)

G

Galleria; Giggia; Gnacchera ;Gnagna; Gnocca ; Guallera; Guersa (Genova);

L

Lurba (espressione dialettale pavese); Lumaca; Lallera (fiorentino); Lecca-lecca (Garbagnate milanese)

M

Mafalda; Mboffa (espressione calabrese); Michetta (espressione ligure, Dolcedo, indica anche un dolce tipico, con marmellata di fichi) Micia;Mimma (espressione usata in toscana) Mona, Monazza (espressione usata in Veneto, Trentino e in Friuli-Venezia Giulia); Mozza (espressione abruzzese,marchigiana e carrarina); Mussa (espressione ligure)

N

Neira (piemontese: "nera") Ndacca (espressione usata in Campania) 'Nicchio (espressione Messinese e Calabrese) Nicchia (espressione Quiesarotta prov.di Lucca)

O

Obarra (termine usato nella sicilia meridionale) Obinna (termine prevalentemente usato nell'area basso padana, ormai in disuso) Ossobuco (termine usato nei castelli Romani)

P

Pacca (espressione usata a San Marco in Lamis); Pacchiarello (espressione Jenkkiana); Pacchio (espressione siciliana); Pacioccio (espressione sassarese); Paffio (espressione calabrese); Pagghiaro (letteralmete "pagliaio, fienile, usato per definire più i peli che la fica in dialetto tarantino); Parpagna; Parpaya topola (Dario Fo); Parussule (in lingua Friulana) Passera; Passerina; Patacca; Patafiola; Pataflora; Patàna (attestazione campana); Pataràcia (dialetto chioggiotto); Patata, patatina; Patazza; Patonza; Patonzola; Pattàle (espressione del basso Salento); Pecchia (espressione in uso a Spoleto); Pelo; Pelosa; Pelosina; Pepaina (termine avellinese che indica un tipo di peperone rosso); Pertuso (espressione tarantina dal detto :"Per la legge del rattuso ogni buco è pertuso") ; Petalussa (estremo ponente ligure) Péttine (in napoletano); Pèscia (tra Napoli e Foggia per indicare il femminile di "Pesce") Pesce (in dialetto tarantino, che in napoletano indica l'organo maschile); Pettera (dialetto massese); Picchia (dialetto ternano); Piccione (espressione usata con diverse varianti dialettali nel meridione d'Italia; all'origine un'analogia con l'omonimo volatile); Picioca [in dialetto stretto della valle Elvo (provincia di Biella)] Picu (in dialetto salentino, in contrapposizione a Pica, l'organo genitale maschile) Pigliapapero (Leo Ortolani); Pilu (Calabria meridionale e Sicilia nord-orientale) Pinca (espressione dialettale di San Giovanni Rotondo); Pinga invece a Trani e Corato,parola di origine Spagnola Piricocco, Piricoccu (albicocca in Lingua sarda); Pirtusu; Pisaia (Espressione dialettale Romagnola); Pisciotto (Espressione dialettale Calabrese); Pisella (espressione familiare); Pitucco (puglia); Pittignone (può diventare "Pittignone gonfio"); Pontecàna (dialetto marchigiano); Poscia (dialetto campano) Potta (dal latino puta, è la parola usata dall'Aretino nei suoi Sonetti lussuriosi e Dubbi amorosi); Pòta (in dialetto bergamasco e in Dialetto Bresciano, utilizzato anche come intercalare); Proso (dialetto sassarese); Prugna; PUCCHIACCA (Espressione dialettale Napoletana); Puscio (dialetto di Accettura); Pussi (inglesisimo); Pillittu (dialetto cagliaritano)

R

Rigoverna cappelle (Toscano Illustre), Rombo d'oro (espressione Brindisino-personale)

S

Sarchiapona; Sacapel (dialetto bellunese); Sbrago ( periferia ovest di Reggio Emilia); Sciula (dal Piemontese); Sépa, sepolìna (espressione dal dialetto chioggiotto riferito alla Seppia); Sfessa;(fessura-spacco in dialetto ferrarese) Sforna Creaturi (napoletano arcaico);Sgnacca; Sgnacchera; Sissina (francesismo); Sorca; Sorcia; Soreca/ga (espressione ciociara); Spacca; Speccia (espressione aretina); Sbroffa; Sticchio ; Su cunnu (lingua sarda) Sciorgio (dialetto tarantino) Sgnacchera (toscano illustre);

T

Tabacchèra; Tafanariu (o Tafanario, tipico del dialetto di Tortorici, in provincia di Messina); Tana; Taglio; Tegia (da -licar la tegia, leccare la padella - in ferrarese); Topa; Triangolo; Triangolo peloso; Topina; Tunnel; Tolfa (abruzzo); Tubera (garbagnate milanese)

U

Udda (sardo in tutte le varianti)

V

Vagia (con la 'g' dolce); Vaggiuola (termine usato nella periferia di Reggio-Emilia); Vagina (è il nome corretto, in lingua italiana, di una parte dell'organo genitale femminile interno; il suo uso, nel linguaggio colloquiale può risultare goffo, o eufemistico); Vello (espressione tipicamente abruzzese); Vergogna (riferito in generale ai genitali, sia maschili che femminili); Viola; Vongola; Vulva (è il nome corretto (in anatomia ed in lingua italiana) dei genitali esterni femminili.

Z

Zia; Zazzera; Zuccherina (Garbagnate milanese)


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però con un pò di immaginazione o se non ne hai, almeno con google ci arrivi, no? Mica è complicato .... *O non ti piacciono i napoletani*?


Non è per quello. Visto che i napoletani sono molto orgogliosi della loro lingua, e anch'io reputo che sia una lingua vera e propria come molti altri dialetti italiani, penso che dovrebbero valorizzarla come entità linguistica indipendente e non usarla nelle conversazioni in italiano tanto per fare folklore e dichiarare implicitamente con vanagloria la loro provenienza geografica. e soprattutto non capisco perché spesso diano per scontato che anche gli altri la conoscano.
Come se io mi mettessi a inserire parole in tedesco nei miei post, tanto c'è google...


----------



## random (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ma io mica voglio che lei stia con me perché le do sostegno? Che cazzo di relazione sarebbe? Mica è una disabile


Io per tenermi mia moglie e la mia famiglia ricorrerei a tutti i sotterfugi del mondo, se servisse a qualcosa. O almeno ci proverei. Questa può essere una crisi passeggera che svanisce come nebbia al sole se le fai rendere conto delle conseguenze di un comportamento per te inaccettabile, oppure può degenerare e sfasciare tutto se la lasci andare liberamente. In un momento di insicurezza in 15 giorni sai quanti guai si possono combinare, per poi pentirsene? Guai evitabili semplicemente rimanendo al suo fianco.
Oppure può essere il primo sintomo di una inarrestabile crisi che vi porterà a dividervi qualsiasi cosa tu faccia. In questa fase non puoi avere certezze. Ed in mancanza di certezze io agirei in modo deciso nella speranza che il problema sia risolvibile, non lascerei campo libero a dubbi e perplessità. Cercherei di spegnere sul nascere le sue perplessità e le sue insicurezze in questa fase, fermo restando che se si dovessero ripresentare, ovviamente, dovresti agire diversamente.


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> *Io per tenermi mia moglie e la mia famiglia ricorrerei a tutti i sotterfugi del mondo, se servisse a qualcosa. *O almeno ci proverei. Questa può essere una crisi passeggera che svanisce come nebbia al sole se le fai rendere conto delle conseguenze di un comportamento per te inaccettabile, oppure può degenerare e sfasciare tutto se la lasci andare liberamente. In un momento di insicurezza in 15 giorni sai quanti guai si possono combinare, per poi pentirsene? *Guai evitabili semplicemente rimanendo al suo fianco.*
> Oppure può essere il primo sintomo di una inarrestabile crisi che vi porterà a dividervi qualsiasi cosa tu faccia. In questa fase non puoi avere certezze. Ed in mancanza di certezze io agirei in modo deciso nella speranza che il problema sia risolvibile, non lascerei campo libero a dubbi e perplessità. Cercherei di spegnere sul nascere le sue perplessità e le sue insicurezze in questa fase, fermo restando che se si dovessero ripresentare, ovviamente, dovresti agire diversamente.


Per tenermi mio figlio si, farei di tutto anche se lui non mi volesse più vedere (sto ipotizzando, mi vuole un gran bene per fortuna). Per la mia donna ora non so cos'è la cosa migliore che potrei fare. E la famiglia continuerebbe ad esistere anche da separati eventualmente, solo con modalità diverse. 

Io le sono rimasto a fianco, forse pure troppo. Non le ho fatto mancare le attenzioni, né tantomeno il desiderio. Ora trovo giusto che lei si guardi dentro e si decida. In tempi brevi, sennò lo farò io.
Mi dispiace ma io la teoria "insieme ad ogni costo" non la sposo per niente.


----------



## patroclo (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito bene il senso del tuo post. Davvero.


Parli di tua moglie come una sulle nuvole che un giorno si è svegliata con un sghiribizzo da soddisfare e di te come un "servo della gleba" .......... 
...non so se lei sia realmente così o lo fa credere a te oppure sei tu che hai un immagine distorta.....ma vedo veramente il precipizio ad un passo, lei pronta a buttare te e tu pronto a buttarti prima della sua spinta per dimostrare un qualcosa ......tutto qua...


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Per tenermi mio figlio si, farei di tutto anche se lui non mi volesse più vedere (sto ipotizzando, mi vuole un gran bene per fortuna). Per la mia donna ora non so cos'è la cosa migliore che potrei fare. E la famiglia continuerebbe ad esistere anche da separati eventualmente, solo con modalità diverse.
> 
> Io le sono rimasto a fianco, forse pure troppo. Non le ho fatto mancare le attenzioni, né tantomeno il desiderio. Ora trovo giusto che lei si guardi dentro e si decida. In tempi brevi, sennò lo farò io.
> Mi dispiace ma io la teoria "insieme ad ogni costo" non la sposo per niente.


Ammiro il tuo tentativo di giocare a carte scoperte con tua moglie, ce ne fossero persone così limpide.

Purtroppo devo dirti che la mia esperienza di tentativo di coppia aperta è stata un fallimento totale. Una volta che si comincia, ci si infila in un labirinto di sensazioni molto forti che poi è davvero difficile tenere separate dalla vita familiare. E visto che avete un figlio, prima di infilarvi in casini ancora più grandi, vi suggerirei di pensarci mille volte.

Piuttosto, mi incuriosisce la sciallanza con cui hai assimilato questo 'tradimento": neanche il tempo di arrabbiarti, tentare di capire e metabolizzare, che giá proponi una settimana o due di libertà dai vincoli coniugali per entrambi.

La mia domanda è: sei sicuro che vada tutto bene nel vostro rapporto? Non vi conviene, prima di anestetizzarvi col sesso extraconiugale, tentare di ragionare insieme in modo approfondito su cosa vi sta succedendo?


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Parli di tua moglie come una sulle nuvole che un giorno si è svegliata con un sghiribizzo da soddisfare e di te come un "servo della gleba" ..........
> ...non so se lei sia realmente così o lo fa credere a te oppure sei tu che hai un immagine distorta.....ma vedo veramente il precipizio ad un passo, lei pronta a buttare te e tu pronto a buttarti prima della sua spinta per dimostrare un qualcosa ......tutto qua...



mah, forse abbiamo concezioni diverse riguardo la coppia e a vita in generale. Io conosco la mia donna da quando aveva 21 anni, ora ne ha 38. Sempre stata molto gelosa, anche possessiva. Io tutto il contrario. A volte lamentava la mia scarsa gelosia. Ma non è che non fossi geloso, solo che non volevo essere possessivo. cercavo di spiegarle che non si può possedere una persona. Ora sto cercando di dimostrarglielo anche se mi trovo "dall'altra parte". Io non la voglio possedere, se non vuole essere posseduta. 
Sono stato sempre io il primo a dire: non si può dire "ti amerò/staremo insieme per sempre". Lei l'avrebbe voluto, ma io le dicevo che è impossibile fare una promessa del genere. Però credo che sia possibile promettere di essere onesti. Lo so che forse a volte è più facile mentire, a se stessi e agli altri, e che forse per lei sarebbe stato più facile avere una scappatella senza dirmi nulla e poi tornare da me. Ma questa è la via facile, e a me la via facile non piace.

non mi sento un servo della gleba, ma tranquillo, non la prendo sul personale. sono abituato a sentirmi una pecora nera, fuori dal gregge.


Ma i moralisti han chiuso i bar 
e le morali han chiuso i vostri cuori e spento i vostri ardori: 
è bello ritornar "normalità", 
è facile tornare con le tante stanche pecore bianche! 
Scusate, non mi lego a questa schiera: 
morrò pecora nera!


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ammiro il tuo tentativo di giocare a carte scoperte con tua moglie, ce ne fossero persone così limpide.
> 
> Purtroppo devo dirti che la mia esperienza di tentativo di coppia aperta è stata un fallimento totale. Una volta che si comincia, ci si infila in un labirinto di sensazioni molto forti che poi è davvero difficile tenere separate dalla vita familiare. E visto che avete un figlio, prima di infilarvi in casini ancora più grandi, vi suggerirei di pensarci mille volte.
> 
> ...


Eccome se mi sono arrabbiato, e non poco. Credo che mi abbia sentito tutto il condominio! Non lo considero un vero e proprio tradimento, però senza dubbio mi ha fatto incazzare parecchio il fatto che mi abbia mentito.
La vacanza in libertà ancora non gliel'ho proposta. è nata da una mia riflessione e l'ho spadellata qui...Certo preferirei che la cosa si risolvesse con le parole e la ragionevolezza. 

E per ragionare abbiamo acnhe deciso di andare insieme da uno psicoterapeuta. la prossima settimana iniziamo e vedremo cosa succede, per me sarà un'esperienza nuova.


----------



## patroclo (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> mah, forse abbiamo concezioni diverse riguardo la coppia e a vita in generale. Io conosco la mia donna da quando aveva 21 anni, ora ne ha 38. Sempre stata molto gelosa, anche possessiva. Io tutto il contrario. A volte lamentava la mia scarsa gelosia. Ma non è che non fossi geloso, solo che non volevo essere possessivo. cercavo di spiegarle che non si può possedere una persona. Ora sto cercando di dimostrarglielo anche se mi trovo "dall'altra parte". Io non la voglio possedere, se non vuole essere posseduta.
> Sono stato sempre io il primo a dire: non si può dire "ti amerò/staremo insieme per sempre". Lei l'avrebbe voluto, ma io le dicevo che è impossibile fare una promessa del genere. Però credo che sia possibile promettere di essere onesti. Lo so che forse a volte è più facile mentire, a se stessi e agli altri, e che forse per lei sarebbe stato più facile avere una scappatella senza dirmi nulla e poi tornare da me. Ma questa è la via facile, e a me la via facile non piace.
> 
> non mi sento un servo della gleba, ma tranquillo, non la prendo sul personale. sono abituato a sentirmi una pecora nera, fuori dal gregge.
> ...


...faccio fatica a farmi capire... ho i pochi neuroni ottenebrati dall'influenza..........
In realtà hai lo stesso atteggiamento che contesto a danny..... a furia di razionalizzare un comportamento si giustifica quello che in una coppia non dovrebbe essere giustificabile ....
Obbiettivamente/razionalmente posso darti (anche a danny) ragione ....ma ormai ho dei dubbi sull'obiettività dei rapporti di coppia


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Eccome se mi sono arrabbiato, e non poco. Credo che mi abbia sentito tutto il condominio! Non lo considero un vero e proprio tradimento, però senza dubbio mi ha fatto incazzare parecchio il fatto che mi abbia mentito.
> La vacanza in libertà ancora non gliel'ho proposta. è nata da una mia riflessione e l'ho spadellata qui...Certo preferirei che la cosa si risolvesse con le parole e la ragionevolezza.
> 
> E per ragionare abbiamo acnhe deciso di andare insieme da uno psicoterapeuta. la prossima settimana iniziamo e vedremo cosa succede, per me sarà un'esperienza nuova.


Non mettevo in dubbio che ti fossi arrabbiato, ma la velocità con cui sembri essere passato dall'incazzatura alla proposta "sesso libero". Io per arrivare a partorire una simile idea ho passato mesi di depressione, insonnia e sono dimagrita 10 chili. Ma è anche vero che io ero stata realmente tradita, tua moglie lo ha solo progettato.

Mi pare un'ottima idea la psicoterapia, ecco, questa è una strada che può aiutarvi a fare chiarezza nel marasma delle emozioni e dei dubbi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...faccio fatica a farmi capire... ho i pochi neuroni ottenebrati dall'influenza..........
> In realtà hai lo stesso atteggiamento che contesto a danny..... *a furia di razionalizzare un comportamento si giustifica quello che in una coppia non dovrebbe essere giustificabile ....*
> Obbiettivamente/razionalmente posso darti (anche a danny) ragione ....ma ormai ho dei dubbi sull'obiettività dei rapporti di coppia


:up:
E io sono per capire. Ma capire non significa inserire in schemi o catene di causa>effetto.
Soprattutto capire  i comportamenti degli altri non significa razionalizzarli per anestetizzare se stessi e le proprie emozioni.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...faccio fatica a farmi capire... ho i pochi neuroni ottenebrati dall'influenza..........
> In realtà hai lo stesso atteggiamento che contesto a danny..... a furia di razionalizzare un comportamento si giustifica quello che in una coppia non dovrebbe essere giustificabile ....
> Obbiettivamente/razionalmente posso darti (anche a danny) ragione ....ma ormai ho dei dubbi sull'obiettività dei rapporti di coppia


Sulla effettiva utilità della razionalita' per governare i rapporti umani nutro seri dubbi, però da modo di passare del tempo chiacchierando virtualmente qui.
Almeno in questo serve a qualcosa.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Ma solo io leggendo Loser ho la sensazione che non gli dispiaccia poi tanto concedersi una pausa a sua volta?


----------



## Loser (5 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non mettevo in dubbio che ti fossi arrabbiato, ma la velocità con cui sembri essere passato dall'incazzatura alla proposta "sesso libero". Io per arrivare a partorire una simile idea ho passato mesi di depressione, insonnia e sono dimagrita 10 chili. Ma è anche vero che io ero stata realmente tradita, tua moglie lo ha solo progettato.
> 
> Mi pare un'ottima idea la psicoterapia, ecco, questa è una strada che può aiutarvi a fare chiarezza nel marasma delle emozioni e dei dubbi.


Scusa, ma dopo il tradimento, la depressione, l'insonnia e i chili persi avete fatto un tentativo di coppia aperta? E perché è fallito?

Mi interessa saperlo perché non conosco nessuno che abbia provato a instaurare una relazione del genere, e non mi riesco proprio a immaginare come sia realizzabile. Sia a livello pratico (ci si danno delle regole?) che mentale (gelosia?).


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Scusa, ma dopo il tradimento, la depressione, l'insonnia e i chili persi avete fatto un tentativo di coppia aperta? E perché è fallito?
> 
> Mi interessa saperlo perché non conosco nessuno che abbia provato a instaurare una relazione del genere, e non mi riesco proprio a immaginare come sia realizzabile. Sia a livello pratico (ci si danno delle regole?) che mentale (gelosia?).


Guarda, la coppia aperta la volevo solo io, perché mi pareva assurdo raccontarci la favola dell'amore fedele.

La cosa ridicola è che io l'ho avvisato che il nostro patto di fedeltà era saltato, e quando lui ha saputo che ero stata con un altro, si è improvvisamente scoperto monogamo.
Da lí è stato un gran casino. Io ho avuto altre storie, alternavo momenti in cui lo amavo ad altri in cui scappavo, lui invece impegnava anima e corpo a recuperare il rapporto con me.

Il mio grande rimpianto è aver passato due anni così, nel caos più totale. Senza capire cosa volessi.

Oggi sono sicura di una cosa: se avessi problemi di coppia, l'ultima soluzione, quella che non cercherei mai, sarebbe tradire o andare con altri uomini. Serve solo a creare piú confusione e ci si fa tanto male. Ma parlo per me. Ognuno ha la sua strada e a volte serve sbatterci la testa.


----------



## Loser (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma solo io leggendo Loser ho la sensazione che non gli dispiaccia poi tanto concedersi una pausa a sua volta?


Guarda che per me questa idea della pausa è nata da una riflessione dolorosa, non m'è venuta così tanto alla leggera...Preferirei diecimila volte vedere la mia donna di nuovo serena e fare una vacanza da soli io e lei, divertendoci da matti come abbiamo saputo fare negli ultimi 15 anni.

Poi che discorsi, se pausa dev'essere a tutti costi, come ultima spiaggia diciamo, non è che me ne starò chiuso in casa a guardare la televisione, quello è certo.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Guarda che per me questa idea della pausa è nata da una riflessione dolorosa, non m'è venuta così tanto alla leggera...Preferirei diecimila volte vedere la mia donna di nuovo serena e fare una vacanza da soli io e lei, divertendoci da matti come abbiamo saputo fare negli ultimi 15 anni.
> 
> Poi che discorsi, *se pausa dev'essere a tutti costi, come ultima spiaggia diciamo, non è che me ne starò chiuso in casa a guardare la televisione, quello è certo*.


Più che pausa, io a questo punto comincerei a parlare di stop.
Sai qual è il messaggio che passa a tua moglie?
Che non ti importa nulla se lei ti tradisce perché anche tu preferisci a lei altre donne.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Più che pausa, io a questo punto comincerei a parlare di stop.
> Sai qual è il messaggio che passa a tua moglie?
> Che non ti importa nulla se lei ti tradisce perché anche tu preferisci a lei altre donne.


Ma dai, cornuto e mazziato. Sei unico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...faccio fatica a farmi capire... ho i pochi neuroni ottenebrati dall'influenza..........
> In realtà hai lo stesso atteggiamento che contesto a danny..... a furia di razionalizzare un comportamento si giustifica quello che in una coppia non dovrebbe essere giustificabile ....
> Obbiettivamente/razionalmente posso darti (anche a danny) ragione ....ma ormai ho dei dubbi sull'obiettività dei rapporti di coppia


rassegnazione per non avere troppi impicci.


----------



## Loser (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io sarò cinico, ma tu conservi ancora parecchie illusioni.
> *Cosa te ne frega di immaginare una donna che sta con te "perché ti vuole, *che sceglie te invece della libertà, e che prende il coraggio a piene mani per dimostrarti il suo amore". Dimostra tu di essere l'uomo che lei vorrebbe e sul quale ha dei dubbi ora.
> E questi vaneggiamenti da romanzo rosa lasciali ai gruppi femminili su Facebook e *mostra a tua moglie di essere un uomo maturo, che considera inaccettabili determinate situazioni soprattutto ora che siete entrambi genitori.  Sii responsabile.*



Me ne frega eccome! A te piacerebbe stare con una donna che sai che non ti vuole, che sta con te solo per il "bene" della famiglia ma con la testa è altrove? Io credo che alla lunga sarebbe una vita insoddisfacente e frustrante, per tutti e due. Io voglio capire se si tratta di un momento passeggero o se c'è qualcosa di più radicato, per vedere come e se è possibile andare avanti insieme, ma andare avanti non per inerzia, bensì col proposito di evolverci per sentirci sempre più appagati tutti e due.

Che certi atteggiamenti (chattare con altri uomini) sono per me inaccettabili gliel'ho fatto capire anche fin troppo bene. e non c'entra niente secondo me essere genitori. la cosa mi avrebbe infastidito molto anche prima che nascesse nostro figlio. ma cosa vuol dire essere responsabile poi? Io voglio capire se possiamo uscire da questa crisi in qualche modo rinnovati e più forti, non voglio portare avanti una relazione perché così dev'essere per forza. Nessuno ce lo impone. Non voglio tenerla legata a me con le minacce, non è nel mio stile e non mi sento di voler cambiare in questo senso.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Loser ma fai come ti pare... 
Fate ste vacanze separate ... Coppia Aperta... Anzi fate una gara chi ne tromba di + ..


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Me ne frega eccome! A te piacerebbe stare con una donna che sai che non ti vuole, che sta con te solo per il "bene" della famiglia ma con la testa è altrove? Io credo che alla lunga sarebbe una vita insoddisfacente e frustrante, per tutti e due. Io voglio capire se si tratta di un momento passeggero o se c'è qualcosa di più radicato, per vedere come e se è possibile andare avanti insieme, ma andare avanti non per inerzia, bensì col proposito di evolverci per sentirci sempre più appagati tutti e due.
> 
> Che certi atteggiamenti (chattare con altri uomini) sono per me inaccettabili gliel'ho fatto capire anche fin troppo bene. e non c'entra niente secondo me essere genitori. la cosa mi avrebbe infastidito molto anche prima che nascesse nostro figlio. ma cosa vuol dire essere responsabile poi? Io voglio capire se possiamo uscire da questa crisi in qualche modo rinnovati e più forti, non voglio portare avanti una relazione perché così dev'essere per forza. Nessuno ce lo impone. Non voglio tenerla legata a me con le minacce, non è nel mio stile e non mi sento di voler cambiare in questo senso.


Non ti sfiora il dubbio che anche lei possa in questo momento metterti alla prova?
Intendo dire:
1) Se lei è già molto presa per un altro c'è ben poco da fare. Lì sei tu a valutare cosa puoi fare. Consulta un avvocato per capire a cosa stai andando incontro e poi fai le tue valutazioni a tutto campo, comprendendo tutte le situazioni e le condizioni che per forza di cose andranno a cambiare con una eventuale separazione.
2) Se lei non è presa da nessuno in particolare una tua presa di posizione decisa può far sì che lei abbandoni le sue velleità virtuali, però a quel punto devi sforzarti di capire le motivazioni reali de suo comportamento e qual è il tuo ruolo in tutta questa storia. Non basta arrabbiarsi se poi mandi un messaggio contraddittorio come la vacanza "Liberi tutti". Così le dai la licenza di tradire, scusami. E non è sufficiente opporre il _così non si fa perché non è giusto_ perché prima o poi se non approfondisci la questione ti troverai comunque cornuto col collega o col postino. Non c'è niente da fare: una persona su due tradisce, quindi o sei cornuto o fai cornuto qualcun altro, non sono eventi rari, però puoi evitarli o fare in modo di non esserne coinvolto e starci male. (sai quanti mariti sono felicemente convinti della fedeltà della moglie che è invece traditrice?). Il messaggio che deve passare è che il tradimento è inaccettabile. Anche per te. Per tutti e due. E' l'unico modo per restarne fuori.
3) Se anche tu hai voglia di qualche storia al di fuori evita di dirglielo. Tieniti le tue voglie o sfogale per i fatti tuoi, perché la coppia aperta rimane quasi sempre solo un'utopia, soprattutto se è solo una reazione a una stanchezza del rapporto e non uno stile di vita dichiarato fin dall'inizio. Io conosco coppie che fanno scambismo, ma hanno una complicità necessario tra i due elementi della coppia: non esiste in questi casi che sia uno dei due a proporla mentre all'altro non rimane che accettarla. Si vive da schifo. 
Tutto questo discorso ti sembrerà ipocrita, ma devi essere tu a scegliere cosa ti conviene. Se essere realista oppure inseguire gli ideali e le utopie che ti porteranno comunque a diventare ugualmente realista prima o poi.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti sfiora il dubbio che anche lei possa in questo momento metterti alla prova?
> Intendo dire:
> 1) Se lei è già molto presa per un altro c'è ben poco da fare. Lì sei tu a valutare cosa puoi fare. Consulta un avvocato per capire a cosa stai andando incontro e poi fai le tue valutazioni a tutto campo, comprendendo tutte le situazioni e le condizioni che per forza di cose andranno a cambiare con una eventuale separazione.
> 2) Se lei non è presa da nessuno in particolare una tua presa di posizione decisa può far sì che lei abbandoni le sue velleità virtuali, però a quel punto devi sforzarti di capire le motivazioni reali de suo comportamento e qual è il tuo ruolo in tutta questa storia. Non basta arrabbiarsi se poi mandi un messaggio contraddittorio come la vacanza "Liberi tutti". Così le dai la licenza di tradire, scusami. E non è sufficiente opporre il _così non si fa perché non è giusto_ perché prima o poi se non approfondisci la questione ti troverai comunque cornuto col collega o col postino. Non c'è niente da fare: una persona su due tradisce, quindi o sei cornuto o fai cornuto qualcun altro, non sono eventi rari, però puoi evitarli o fare in modo di non esserne coinvolto e starci male. (sai quanti mariti sono felicemente convinti della fedeltà della moglie che è invece traditrice?). Il messaggio che deve passare è che il tradimento è inaccettabile. Anche per te. Per tutti e due. E' l'unico modo per restarne fuori.
> ...


Perfetto. Però se la signora ha questa “voglia” la puoi tenere sotto controllo come vuoi ma prima o poi deflagrerà.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perfetto. Però se la signora ha questa “voglia” la puoi tenere sotto controllo come vuoi ma prima o poi deflagrerà.


E li sono uccelli per diabetici ... Per chi non so


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ok, grazie a tutti quelli che hanno espresso il loro parere. Accetto tutto, anche i commenti più sarcastici e pungenti, al fin fine sono io che ho deciso di espormi qui.
> 
> Volevo solo chiarire qualche cosa, anche se ho scritto un papiro sicuramente non ho detto tutto quello che c'era da dire:
> 
> ...


Mai nickname fu più azzeccato:

Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?

Davvero vuoi che lei ti dia la mazzata finale? Davvero la lasceresti scopare con un altro?

Guarda, a me è capitato di evadere "virtualmente" ed è successo proprio per quello che lamenta tua moglie: dopo anni di rapporto, credo sia normale cercare altro. Il problema è che deve rimanere una innocente evasione, non un'abitudine.

In definitiva: non credo che tua moglie sia posseduta dal demonio e forse non vuole nemmeno andare veramente a letto con un altro, anche se la testa sta lì. Il problema è che si è fatta beccare e il gioco ha perso un pò della sua innocenza.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Me ne frega eccome! A te piacerebbe stare con una donna che sai che non ti vuole, che sta con te solo per il "bene" della famiglia ma con la testa è altrove? Io credo che alla lunga sarebbe una vita insoddisfacente e frustrante, per tutti e due. Io voglio capire se si tratta di un momento passeggero o se c'è qualcosa di più radicato, per vedere come e se è possibile andare avanti insieme, ma andare avanti non per inerzia, bensì col proposito di evolverci per sentirci sempre più appagati tutti e due.
> 
> Che certi atteggiamenti (chattare con altri uomini) sono per me inaccettabili gliel'ho fatto capire anche fin troppo bene. e non c'entra niente secondo me essere genitori. la cosa mi avrebbe infastidito molto anche prima che nascesse nostro figlio. ma cosa vuol dire essere responsabile poi? Io voglio capire se possiamo uscire da questa crisi in qualche modo rinnovati e più forti, non voglio portare avanti una relazione perché così dev'essere per forza. Nessuno ce lo impone. Non voglio tenerla legata a me con le minacce, non è nel mio stile e non mi sento di voler cambiare in questo senso.


Un po’ essere genitori dovrebbe contare.
Prima di avere figli ho fatto cose (moderatamente) pericolose che dopo non mi sono sognata di fare.
Se vostr* figli* fosse adolescente e chattasse con l’idea di incontrare sconosciuti credo che l* mettereste in guardia sui pericoli sia dell’incontro sia dello scambio di conseguenze.
Comunque mi pare del tutto inutile immaginare scenari strani quando state per iniziare una terapia di coppia che dovrebbe (se il terapeuta è bravo) aiutarvi a capirvi e a capire cosa funziona e cosa non funziona la vostra relazione.
La comunicazione di tua moglie è deflagrante e non può non capire quanto lo sia. Per me non sa ancora neanche lei cosa vuole.


----------



## Loser (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti sfiora il dubbio che anche lei possa in questo momento metterti alla prova?
> Intendo dire:
> 1) *Se lei è già molto presa per un altro c'è ben poco da fare*. Lì sei tu a valutare cosa puoi fare. *Consulta un avvocato *per capire a cosa stai andando incontro e poi fai le tue valutazioni a tutto campo, comprendendo tutte le situazioni e le condizioni che per forza di cose andranno a cambiare con una eventuale separazione.
> 2) Se lei non è presa da nessuno in particolare una tua presa di posizione decisa può far sì che lei abbandoni le sue velleità virtuali, però a quel punto devi sforzarti di capire le motivazioni reali de suo comportamento e qual è il tuo ruolo in tutta questa storia. Non basta arrabbiarsi se poi mandi un messaggio contraddittorio come la vacanza "Liberi tutti". Così le dai la licenza di tradire, scusami. E non è sufficiente opporre il _così non si fa perché non è giusto_ perché prima o poi se non approfondisci la questione ti troverai comunque cornuto col collega o col postino. Non c'è niente da fare: una persona su due tradisce, quindi o sei cornuto o fai cornuto qualcun altro, non sono eventi rari, però puoi evitarli o fare in modo di non esserne coinvolto e starci male. (sai quanti mariti sono felicemente convinti della fedeltà della moglie che è invece traditrice?). *Il messaggio che deve passare è che il tradimento è inaccettabile. Anche per te*. Per tutti e due. E' l'unico modo per restarne fuori.
> ...


1) No, non è presa da uno in particolare. E non siamo sposati. Ragione in più per cui parlavo del fatto che niente le impone di stare con me. Le spese dell'avvocato quindi me le risparmio...
2)Messaggio inviato, con decisione. Minchia mi sono sgolato a dirglielo. Ma siccome sono sempre stato convinto che si sta insieme perché si vuole stare insieme (ragione per cui non ci siamo sposati e abbiamo sempre cercato di rimanere indipendenti economicamente), vorrei capire cosa la spinge a voler stare ancora con me. Vorrei che fosse lei a guardarsi dentro e a prendere una decisione, visto che lo sbandamento lo ha avuto lei. Gliel'ho detto ben chiaro: se davvero mi vuoi bene, stai con me se vuoi stare con me, non perché abbiamo un figlio e ormai abbiamo una piacevole routine familiare. E poi per me questa routine è bella solo se c'è un'intesa di coppia, se so che l'altra lo fa solo per una sorta di quieto vivere allora mi cascano le palle... Quindi gliel'ho detto, fatti chiarezza, sennò ognuno per i fatti suoi. Sono forse ingenuo a pretendere che lei mi parli in modo onesto? Uno le corna le deve fare per forza? Non si può decidere di lasciarsi se il desiderio di evadere diventa più forte di quello di stare sereni insieme?
3) io la coppia aperta non la voglio, nemmeno mi voglio dare allo scambismo. A me piace scopare la mia donna. E mi piace sapere che la scopo solo io. Se così non dev'essere, preferisco stare da solo e cercarmene altre. La proposta della vacanza "libera" non gliel'ho fatta ancora. E non si tratterebbe di corna in quel caso. Si tratterebbe di sfogare degli istinti per poi vedere se questo è quello che si vuole veramente o se si preferisce stare insieme.


----------



## Loser (6 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Mai nickname fu più azzeccato:
> 
> *Soy un perdedor
> I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
> ...


Mitica canzone dei Beck, in effetti il nick l'ho preso da lì. Mi fa piacere che qualcuno se ne sia accorto. Ero adolescente negli anni 90, anche tu?

Nemmeno io credo che sia posseduta dal demonio, ma il gioco ai miei occhi non era così innocente.


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Mitica canzone dei Beck, in effetti il nick l'ho preso da lì. Mi fa piacere che qualcuno se ne sia accorto. Ero adolescente negli anni 90, anche tu?
> 
> Nemmeno io credo che sia posseduta dal demonio, ma il gioco ai miei occhi non era così innocente.


Leggi: l'innocenza non si misura nel tipo di gioco, ma nelle finalità. Non credo tua moglie andrebbe fino in fondo.

Comunque si, nei 90 ero adolescente.


----------



## Loser (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ essere genitori dovrebbe contare.
> La comunicazione di tua moglie è deflagrante e non può non capire quanto lo sia. Per me non sa ancora neanche lei cosa vuole.


A furia di martellarla di parole credo che l'abbia capito. Almeno quello... Anch'io credo che non sappia quello che vuole.
Speriamo che lo psicoterapeuta sia bravo...ne abbiamo davvero bisogno.


----------



## random (6 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Non credo tua moglie andrebbe fino in fondo.


A patto che non la spinga in qualche modo lui senza rendersene conto appieno.


----------

